# Master of G Mudmaster gwg2000 owners club & 1k owners too club.



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

A place to show off the new carbon core mudmaster gwg2000, originally I was in the " I'll pass camp " but then a few videos on YouTube later and kaboom ordered on sunday through amazon using a Japanese market dealer & it arrived today. 


Immediate thoughts are 

More comfortable on the wrist.
Better strap construction.
To my eye it seems like larger font size in display slot.
Sapphire glass always seems way better to me then hardplex imho 
Seems like a cleaner dial layout.








































































Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## FROG (Nov 17, 2009)

Looks the business! Thanks for the pics, mate


----------



## GaryK30 (Dec 14, 2014)

Doesn't the GWG-1000 also have a sapphire crystal?


----------



## kubr1ck (Oct 9, 2008)

GaryK30 said:


> Doesn't the GWG-1000 also have a sapphire crystal?


Yup.


----------



## StephenWatch (Sep 30, 2010)

Apart from the CF core, is there any functionality difference between my GWG1000, and the new GWG2000?


----------



## ven (Sep 7, 2019)

Originally got the stealth on 1October








Now added the desert to my 2k family.


































Impressions wise, it’s a more classy gwg, an MTGWG for me. Softer strap, wears smaller due to being 1.9mm slimmer and with the less bulky bezel. I’m a fan, all in all a nice G . 👍🏻


----------



## ven (Sep 7, 2019)

StephenWatch said:


> Apart from the CF core, is there any functionality difference between my GWG1000, and the new GWG2000?


No, both triple sensor, same functions.
What you get different 
Softer strap, soft keeper(good or bad)
1.9mm slimmer
Less bulky bezel which makes it wear smaller, even though it’s roughly the same size.
Forged carbon, each gwg has a different pattern . How strong it is, time will tell. But it does feel solid. It does wear completely different (for me at least) on the wrist. But I do love both the 1k and 2k.


----------



## StephenWatch (Sep 30, 2010)

ven said:


> No, both triple sensor, same functions.


Ironically, all the 'differences' are things I'm not keen on (I like the bulk of the 1000) however, I'm a sucker for Caron Fiber!


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

GaryK30 said:


> Doesn't the GWG-1000 also have a sapphire crystal?


I must have been thinking about how most the frogs have the hardplex and was happy when the much loved/hated ani frog added sapphire... casio mental mix up my bad ! 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

StephenWatch said:


> Ironically, all the 'differences' are things I'm not keen on (I like the bulk of the 1000) however, I'm a sucker for Caron Fiber!


I normally am 100% in your camp , heck I'm by the fire & burning s'mores that's how much I prefer the casio non diet based models. Ie the computer laptop sized rangeman and others  but I gotta say this new mini mudman isnt likely to be leaving my rotation ... the carbon core is growing on me.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

ven said:


> No, both triple sensor, same functions.
> What you get different
> Softer strap, soft keeper(good or bad)
> 1.9mm slimmer
> ...


I have a average wrist at 7.5" which seems to offer either the too tight or too loose strap hole option for me .. so I have that going for me but the strap is comfy cozy & I like the keeper. 


Who else has the 2k on the wrist ? Heard our members over in the UK were getting these rather quickly. 

I want to see that grey/ slight tan ish variant on the wrist.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## ven (Sep 7, 2019)

TatsNGuns said:


> I have a average wrist at 7.5" which seems to offer either the too tight or too loose strap hole option for me .. so I have that going for me but the strap is comfy cozy & I like the keeper.
> 
> 
> Who else has the 2k on the wrist ? Heard our members over in the UK were getting these rather quickly.
> ...


I got mine on the release date 1st October . I went stealth. I was torn between desert and stealth. At checkout I went back from desert🤷🏻‍♂️. But I kind of new which I didn’t get, I would probably end up with.


----------



## ven (Sep 7, 2019)

StephenWatch said:


> Ironically, all the 'differences' are things I'm not keen on (I like the bulk of the 1000) however, I'm a sucker for Caron Fiber!


Don’t get me wrong, it’s still a large G! It just wears smaller than the 1k for me. Being 1.9mm slimmer. But it’s still a larger G and around same surface area as the 1k.









1k and 2k lum








Slim but not slim🤔 It’s still a chunk compared to many Gs


----------



## MDUB (May 11, 2011)

Love the mudmasters!


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

ven said:


> I got mine on the release date 1st October . I went stealth. I was torn between desert and stealth. At checkout I went back from desert. But I kind of new which I didn’t get, I would probably end up with.


Stealthy is a great combo .. the both in cart moment and one must get deleted is a moment we will suffer with I'll assume lol damn opportunity costs ... every choice comes with not choosing something else arghhhh. It sounds like we both should have been born billionaires damn it. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## ven (Sep 7, 2019)

TatsNGuns said:


> Stealthy is a great combo .. the both in cart moment and one must get deleted is a moment we will suffer with I'll assume lol damn opportunity costs ... every choice comes with not choosing something else arghhhh. It sounds like we both should have been born billionaires damn it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


🤣🤣🤣tell me about it. I’m rich for a day!😅 Gs have nothing on my flashlights and other stuff . But I enjoy Gs, still in my mind I have it all under control. There is probably 30-35 Gs in the house, that’s good for me! 20+ are mine, rest are my lads(think 8) and baby Gs(3 of).
Back to 2k!, well the green was/is my least fav of the 3. Always wanted sand or stealth. But naturally now I’m liking the green more each day 🤷🏻‍♂️. I also want to see what limited are going to come out. But unless it’s not much more than £200 on top(have to be impressive to me), I can’t see myself paying more for a colourway and box(that’s gets stashed away). So will have to see on that one. I also don’t like having too many dupes , so chances are the next G will be an MTG of sorts. But then what stopped me this time was the size (being smaller). That’s the kind of _beep_ I have going round my head😅. It’s just a bloody watch!!!!😀
Oh and I’m just a poor boy from a poor family….😀


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

GWG-2000-1A3JF MASTER OF G - LAND - MUDMASTER 10/2021


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

I ordered the desert one yesterday. Can't wait.


----------



## StephenWatch (Sep 30, 2010)

I just love the way this forum has so many rich members that think of nothing dropping almost £700 on a whim.  Personally, I'll be waiting 3 to 4 years and then search for a nice used one at a somewhat more affordable price for myself, so, please keep them in good condition LOL...


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

JustAbe said:


> GWG-2000-1A3JF MASTER OF G - LAND - MUDMASTER 10/2021
> View attachment 16205388
> 
> View attachment 16205389
> ...


Damn bro nice photography!!! 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## ven (Sep 7, 2019)

Stunning JustAbe, I’m convinced you could take a picture of a turd and make it look cool😀. But it’s far from it, awesome pics as always. Looks stunning. This was my least fav of the 3🤷🏻‍♂️ But as each day goes by it’s growing on me more and more😀. At this rate I could end up going for the triple! But I do try and stay away from more than 2 of same. 
Decisions decisions! I think I now prefer the green to sand ……oh well.
Wear in good health 🤙🏻😎


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

Mine arrived yesterday.


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

StephenWatch said:


> Apart from the CF core, is there any functionality difference between my GWG1000, and the new GWG2000?


 I have noticed so far. Slightly faster solar charging per manual, brighter easier to read digital display and much brighter led light that more evenly lights up the dial.


----------



## ven (Sep 7, 2019)

usclassic said:


> Mine arrived yesterday.
> 
> View attachment 16206614
> 
> ...


Congrats🥰
Wear in good health, I’ve just swapped from my 1k








To 2k myself


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

ven said:


> Congrats🥰
> Wear in good health, I’ve just swapped from my 1k
> 
> 
> ...


Did you find you missed the 1k at first and how different the 2k feels? I switched to the 6th whole and hope I get used to the tighter fit. Perhaps it will loosen up a bit over time. I really missed the 1k at first since it was a perfect fit and super comfortable on my wrist.


----------



## GrouchoM (Jul 11, 2013)

Any difference in alarm volume? 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## ven (Sep 7, 2019)

usclassic said:


> Did you find you missed the 1k at first and how different the 2k feels? I switched to the 6th whole and hope I get used to the tighter fit. Perhaps it will loosen up a bit over time. I really missed the 1k at first since it was a perfect fit and super comfortable on my wrist.


I’m between holes on the 1k, same as the RN frog. So it’s either a tad loose or tad tight. The 2k being a softer strap, I can have it on the tighter hole, but without it being uncomfortable tight……if makes sense. So I actually find the 2k a little more comfy. I tend to swap around Gs 3x a day. So morning, afternoon and evening. So I don’t really miss any that much.


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

GrouchoM said:


> Any difference in alarm volume?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


Mine has been decently loud but that's purely anecdotal not sure if any engineer/ super wonks have measured the two. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

So I may be a former member already. I had planned on selling my 1000 but now have changed my mind and will sell the 2000 instead. Will know for sure tomorrow.


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

usclassic said:


> So I may be a former member already. I had planned on selling my 1000 but now have changed my mind and will sell the 2000 instead. Will know for sure tomorrow.


I have been wearing my 1k all day lol ... the more I realized I actually like the heft and thickness (( big boned )) ole girl the more I started questioning wtf is going on here lol ... man this might be some casio mind gamesmanship psych games .... it started last night ....























Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## babylon19 (Aug 9, 2019)

Yeah, I have neither and always been tempted to scratch the Mudmaster itch. But the more I see the more I want a 1000 vs the 2000. I was blown away when I saw a 1000 for the first time in person. The 2000 just doesn't look as impressive or purposeful next to it.


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

babylon19 said:


> Yeah, I have neither and always been tempted to scratch the Mudmaster itch. But the more I see the more I want a 1000 vs the 2000. I was blown away when I saw a 1000 for the first time in person. The 2000 just doesn't look as impressive or purposeful next to it.


Prices are dropping on the 1K so good time to pick one up.


----------



## babylon19 (Aug 9, 2019)

usclassic said:


> Prices are dropping on the 1K so good time to pick one up.


Yes! Shout if you see a good price on the 1Ks in stores


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

So I had a good night with the 2K, lume was good, comfort was good as my brain adjusted, and the radio signal received during the first try while on my wrist in bed in 3 minutes. Yes I was watching. Anyway all good, great watch and now for sale on the sales forum fully charged and set JDM box and tags.


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

TatsNGuns said:


> I have been wearing my 1k all day lol ... the more I realized I actually like the heft and thickness (( big boned )) ole girl the more I started questioning wtf is going on here lol ... man this might be some casio mind gamesmanship psych games .... it started last night ....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fit really trumps everything for me since I wear one watch 24/7. The main reason I am selling the new GWG2000 is because it is too loose in the 5th hole and too tight in the 6th hole whereas the GWG1000 fits my 7.5 inch wrist perfectly in the 5th hole.


----------



## StephenWatch (Sep 30, 2010)

usclassic said:


> ... because it is too loose in the 5th hole and too tight in the 6th hole whereas the GWG1000 fits my 7.5 inch wrist perfectly in the 5th hole.


I have a couple of bracelet watches that have a micro adjustment for exactly this kind of phenomena.You'd think that after a 100+ years of development, someone would have invented a micro adjustment method for a buckle/strap watch!


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

StephenWatch said:


> I have a couple of bracelet watches that have a micro adjustment for exactly this kind of phenomena.You'd think that after a 100+ years of development, someone would have invented a micro adjustment method for a buckle/strap watch!


They have.....called a hole punch


----------



## StephenWatch (Sep 30, 2010)

usclassic said:


> They have.....called a hole punch


Do it with my belts all the time, but a nice watch strap would look like sh1t!


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

StephenWatch said:


> Do it with my belts all the time, but a nice watch strap would look like sh1t!


Grip6 micro adjustable belts.


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

usclassic said:


> Fit really trumps everything for me since I wear one watch 24/7. The main reason I am selling the new GWG2000 is because it is too loose in the 5th hole and too tight in the 6th hole whereas the GWG1000 fits my 7.5 inch wrist perfectly in the 5th hole.


Same 7.5 wrist here & another day of wearing the 1k and slapping back on the yellow strap & finally swapping the metal keeper for a rubber one as the 2k showed me I preferred that on the mudmaster ... this thread could be a 2k curse for those who own both ....





































Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

TatsNGuns said:


> Damn bro nice photography!!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Thank you, @TatsNGuns!! You are too kind, bro!! 👍😷


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

usclassic said:


> Grip6 micro adjustable belts.


Ted su makes a great slide style buckle not inexpensive but well made nonetheless. He makes them in 22/24/26 & obviously add the adapter and boom home run. But much less costing alternatives kick in once adapters are on since then the straps come out a bit more.























Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

ven said:


> Congrats
> Wear in good health, I’ve just swapped from my 1k
> 
> 
> ...


I just saw what you did there in the 2k image ... very clever .... how did you control your weather long enough to make your barometric pressure reading into a smiling smirk face bro ? Come on give details 



Hehehehe 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

ven said:


> Originally got the stealth on 1October
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ever get the feeling when someone may just take to a certain brand or model hmmmm I'm sensing you may end up being a fan of casios... crazy hunch I know but I'm just picking the casio vibe with you 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

TatsNGuns said:


> finally swapping the metal keeper for a rubber one as the 2k showed me I preferred that on the mudmaster


That is interesting because the 2k showed me I prefer the metal keeper which I did not think I would.


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

GWG-2000-1A5JF MASTER OF G - LAND - MUDMASTER 10/2021


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

JustAbe said:


> GWG-2000-1A5JF MASTER OF G - LAND - MUDMASTER 10/2021
> View attachment 16209357
> 
> View attachment 16209358
> ...


What camera are you using to get those excellent exposures?


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

iPhone 12 Pro Max, @usclassic 😉😅


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

[QUOTE="TatsNGuns, post: 54197137, . man this might be some casio mind gamesmanship psych games .... 
[/QUOTE]
My 1K now spins around my wrist in the 5th hole the same way the 2K did.......spooky


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

🎃🎃


----------



## Jomarr (Apr 27, 2018)

JustAbe said:


> GWG-2000-1A5JF MASTER OF G - LAND - MUDMASTER 10/2021
> View attachment 16209357
> 
> View attachment 16209358
> ...


Congratulations!! That’s beautiful my favorite model 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Jomarr said:


> Congratulations!! That’s beautiful my favorite model
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you, @Jomarr!! It is beautiful, bro!! 👍😷


----------



## FROG (Nov 17, 2009)

amazing photos, abe


----------



## ven (Sep 7, 2019)

TatsNGuns said:


> Ever get the feeling when someone may just take to a certain brand or model hmmmm I'm sensing you may end up being a fan of casios... crazy hunch I know but I'm just picking the casio vibe with you
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Bit late for that my G bro 😀
Here is some








and I have tats n guns 🤙🏻😀


----------



## ven (Sep 7, 2019)

As always JustAbe amazing pics, perfect lighting. One of the main highlights for me with the 2k, the forged carbon. Each mud is bespoke with a slightly different marble effect pattern. Caught beautifully by yourself. Happy halloween🎃


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

I am wondering if the 2k module will fit in the 1k case


----------



## StephenWatch (Sep 30, 2010)

usclassic said:


> I am wondering if the 2k module will fit in the 1k case


Now, there's a nice weekend project! LOL


----------



## ven (Sep 7, 2019)

I know straps are not compatible 🤷🏻‍♂️🤦🏻‍♂️








Or I would have the gwg1k desert camo on the desert 2k!


----------



## D. A. (Tony) Vader (Nov 11, 2020)

I got my GWG-2000-1A3JF last week:


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

ven said:


> Bit late for that my G bro
> Here is some
> 
> 
> ...


I thought my day light savings was taxing the casio satellites hmmmmm. I need to source the darn tan camouflage strap for the 1000... give up what must be closely held secrets cause it's not in the normal avenues...pacparts/alibaba....

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

D. A. (Tony) Vader said:


> I got my GWG-2000-1A3JF last week:
> 
> View attachment 16211200
> 
> ...


And now someone whipped out with mario gear . This thread has the abilities to make on lookers even more broke due to influences.....

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

ven said:


> I know straps are not compatible
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah thanks for doing the critical R&D confirming this worse fear ... ps wanna sell that desert camo for the 1k ? 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## D. A. (Tony) Vader (Nov 11, 2020)

I like dual keepers. Especially of different materials because that, normally, means different textures and, thus, is a simple way to make more interesting that _hidden area_ of a watch.

I tried to put a spare SS keeper (from a Gulfmaster) on the GWG-2000's band, but even though,it has the same dimensions as the GWG-2000's resin keeper, it didn't fit. The GWG-2000's bands are very thick and while the resin keeper will "give" a little bit, the SS one, won't.

So, I used an O-ring (#13; 7/8" O.D).:










There are green O-rings but I think the black O-ring looks ok against the green band.

Once Carbon Fiber straps from CASIO become available, I'll install them on the GWG-2K. That way, the material upgrade will be complete:

Bezel: CF + SS
Case: Carbon Core Guard
Bands: CF
Crystal: The crystal is already Sapphire, of course


----------



## ven (Sep 7, 2019)

TatsNGuns said:


> I thought my day light savings was taxing the casio satellites hmmmmm. I need to source the darn tan camouflage strap for the 1000... give up what must be closely held secrets cause it's not in the normal avenues...pacparts/alibaba....
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Pac parts your side or tiktox uk, they ship US and Canada.
I’m always happy to help out a fellow G bro(or sis). So I can ship for you if want from UK and for some reason won’t. Just pm me, all it costs is what it costs.





GW-9400DCJ-1 Casio Band & Bezel Set - Tiktox


GW-9400DCJ-1 Casio Band & Bezel Set




www.tiktox.com




Double 2k so far, is that a 4K?
Morning 








Afternoon


----------



## ven (Sep 7, 2019)

TatsNGuns said:


> Yeah thanks for doing the critical R&D confirming this worse fear ... ps wanna sell that desert camo for the 1k ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


No probs, I have the dc and MH for the 1k, so swap about. Actually might get another 1k(want the black) and for the MH bezel and strap on. This is the 1k with mh strap(I leave the dc one on as it looks better , matches the mode hand. The MH is a bit naff as dark green and not very noticeable )


----------



## ScottB (Mar 5, 2013)

ven said:


> I know straps are not compatible 🤷🏻‍♂️🤦🏻‍♂️
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks also from me for this. Was wondering if the Jaysandkays adapters for the 1k would fit, now I know I'll need to wait and hope they come out with 2k adapters soon.


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

ven said:


> No probs, I have the dc and MH for the 1k, so swap about. Actually might get another 1k(want the black) and for the MH bezel and strap on. This is the 1k with mh strap(I leave the dc one on as it looks better , matches the mode hand. The MH is a bit naff as dark green and not very noticeable )


There is one on Ebay and I'm pretty sure your picture just totally convinced me that is bad ass 100% ... not in love with what they want for the strap but that looks amazing ! 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

ScottB said:


> Thanks also from me for this. Was wondering if the Jaysandkays adapters for the 1k would fit, now I know I'll need to wait and hope they come out with 2k adapters soon.


Or just purchase the correct 3D printer and let us know how much you will charge for them ... either or 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

ven said:


> Pac parts your side or tiktox uk, they ship US and Canada.
> I’m always happy to help out a fellow G bro(or sis). So I can ship for you if want from UK and for some reason won’t. Just pm me, all it costs is what it costs.
> 
> 
> ...


Yes you would best be referred to as a 4k-er ... although at some point the last variable option will start to wonder what the hell ? And want you to become the even more rarer 6k-erer.... 

Many thanks mate on the offer. I know pac doesnt carry the straps oddly enough for the 2 models I actually am pondering but I'll check out your recommend. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

Here are my two 1000s. I've owned others but these are the two that remain. 😁


----------



## Arierep (Oct 22, 2021)

Anyone around here can compare the GWG-2000 with the GWG-100? 
Had the chance to try a GWG-100 on the wrist yesterday (7,5" wrist) and it felt surprisingly small and wearable, nothing like I was expecting


----------



## ven (Sep 7, 2019)

Arierep said:


> Anyone around here can compare the GWG-2000 with the GWG-100?
> Had the chance to try a GWG-100 on the wrist yesterday (7,5" wrist) and it felt surprisingly small and wearable, nothing like I was expecting


Not a gwg100 but a gg1000 and same size, the gwg2000 is a larger watch , but at 16.1mm thick, a tad slimmer .
The 2k does wear smaller for me than the size specs
read. It’s roughly the same size as the gwg1k except 1.9mm slimmer, the gwg1000 is larger of course than the gg1000 and gwg100.
My wrist is a fraction over 7.5, this gg1000 is same size as the gwg100








gwg2000


----------



## Arierep (Oct 22, 2021)

Thanks!


----------



## Ferretnose (Jun 30, 2020)

Hey, does anyone know if the sand beige strap is a limited edition? It seems to be selling for a hefty premium over list. Or is it just the model everyone wants right now? (I know it's my favorite.) Thanks.


----------



## kubr1ck (Oct 9, 2008)

Would love to see another Maharishi collab with the new GWG-2000.


----------



## ven (Sep 7, 2019)

Ferretnose said:


> Hey, does anyone know if the sand beige strap is a limited edition? It seems to be selling for a hefty premium over list. Or is it just the model everyone wants right now? (I know it's my favorite.) Thanks.


No it’s not,it’s 1 of 3 released. The limited edition has blue features iirc. All it could be is simply maybe selling quicker(more popular ) than the others. All have an rrp of £699 in UK
Stealth
Desert sand
Military green
Nothing is special or limited.👍🏻


----------



## ven (Sep 7, 2019)

kubr1ck said:


> Would love to see another Maharishi collab with the new GWG-2000.
> View attachment 16214554


Me to and it could sway me. But I won’t pay more than £200 max over rrp for a different band colour and details(that’s me though). Nice burton one to wouldn’t go a miss 😁


----------



## TheBearded (Jan 8, 2020)

Ferretnose said:


> Hey, does anyone know if the sand beige strap is a limited edition? It seems to be selling for a hefty premium over list. Or is it just the model everyone wants right now? (I know it's my favorite.) Thanks.





ven said:


> No it’s not,it’s 1 of 3 released. The limited edition has blue features iirc. All it could be is simply maybe selling quicker(more popular ) than the others. All have an rrp of £699 in UK
> Stealth
> Desert sand
> Military green
> Nothing is special or limited.👍🏻


I know the Casio US site has it listed as a LE. Noticed as I was placing my order.


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

I've been very keen on the sand 2000 since I first saw the 3 new models released. Sakura Watches had by far the best price I've seen and I put in a 'Send Request' thing where you give your email and they notify you when in stock. That was around October 8 or 10. I read somewhere about Oct 15 release date, so I kept regularly checking their site from that day onwards; I'm talking multiple refreshes a day. Never saw any change in status of the sand watch (always just 'pre-order'), while the other 2 were in stock, then out, then back in.

I emailed them about a week ago and they said they don't have it, aren't getting it and it's discontinued. I asked if he was sure we're talking about same watch - how could it be discontinued 12 days after official release date. I think he may have his terminology or status mixed up but he was insistent they aren't getting any of the sand model. I didn't want to take any chances that he was mixed up, so went elsewhere, paid a bit more on eBay but will be getting it in a few days (currently in transit).


----------



## kubr1ck (Oct 9, 2008)

Merv said:


> I've been very keen on the sand 2000 since I first saw the 3 new models released. Sakura Watches had by far the best price I've seen and I put in a 'Send Request' thing where you give your email and they notify you when in stock. That was around October 8 or 10. I read somewhere about Oct 15 release date, so I kept regularly checking their site from that day onwards; I'm talking multiple refreshes a day. Never saw any change in status of the sand watch (always just 'send request'), while the other 2 were in stock, then out, then back in.
> 
> I emailed them about a week ago and they said they don't have it, aren't getting it and it's discontinued. I asked if he was sure we're talking about same watch - how could it be discontinued 12 days after official release date. I think he may have his terminology or status mixed up but he was insistent they aren't getting any of the sand model. I didn't want to take any chances that he was mixed up, so went elsewhere, paid a bit more on eBay but will be getting it in a few days (currently in transit).


That's Sakura's lazy way of saying they ain't getting it back in stock, lol.


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

kubr1ck said:


> That's Sakura's lazy way of saying they ain't getting it back in stock, lol.


Yep but doesn't look like they ever had it in stock. They also seem to have no desire to remove the 'Send Request' option, which will only annoy the hopeful who aren't aware they're going nowhere fast with that option.

EDIT - just looked at Sakura site.....kept calling it 'Send Request' which is the next step......the status I meant to refer to was 'Pre-order'


----------



## kubr1ck (Oct 9, 2008)

Merv said:


> Yep but doesn't look like they ever had it in stock. They also seem to have no desire to remove the 'Send Request' option, which will only annoy the hopeful who aren't aware they're going nowhere fast with that option.
> 
> EDIT - just looked at Sakura site.....kept calling it 'Send Request' which is the next step......the status I meant to refer to was 'Pre-order'


Yeah, I realized over the years that Sakura's not an actual shop. They are a middleman between a bunch of Japan-based retailers and customers. So sometimes they are "hopeful" they will acquire a piece but won't be able to. Ultimately I forgive them though because their prices are often very competitive.


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

Lemme just say - no plans to get a GWG-2000 at this time. BUT if I were going to, it would be the SAND color, no doubt! They all look good, but that one is my favorite of all the colors so far.

Congrats to those who've picked up one or more of them!


----------



## Jomarr (Apr 27, 2018)

kubr1ck said:


> Would love to see another Maharishi collab with the new GWG-2000.
> View attachment 16214554


Maybe not a Maharishi but there is a GWG 2000 Toyota black with blue accents Limited Edition coming in January 2022 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Maybe collab with Toyota land cruiser or what would be truly badass would be Land Rover Camel racing from back in the damn day before they turned that amazing 4 wheel life challenging event into some kayak / rollerskating event.... casio if you want my dirty hard worked for cash then make the Camel Trophy Land Rover collab ... although one could argue that would basically be the tan 2k lol 


What is everyone's dream collab with casio .... 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Pankrates (Feb 11, 2019)

Jomarr said:


> Maybe not a Maharishi but there is a GWG 2000 Toyota black with blue accents Limited Edition coming in January 2022
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You mentioned that quite some time ago and I've been curious ever since. I found the new Mudmaster below my (maybe too high) expectations. I liked the design of the Mudmaster and I almost got a Maharishi and a GWG1000a which are my favorites from the line. At end end, I didn't get any. 

The updated display of the 2000 is a great addition and I liked the new design as well even if I was disappointed with the lack of new features. 

I enjoy seeing the pics but none of the 3 colors really give me the "I need this in my collection" feeling. 

If they ever make a Maharishi style of the 2000, they can grab my money already. 

Do you have any more details of the Toyota colab? 

What's the bezel colour? What about the band? 
Where are the blue tones? Hopefully we'll find out soon.


----------



## Jomarr (Apr 27, 2018)

Pankrates said:


> You mentioned that quite some time ago and I've been curious ever since. I found the new Mudmaster below my (maybe too high) expectations. I liked the design of the Mudmaster and I almost got a Maharishi and a GWG1000a which are my favorites from the line. At end end, I didn't get any.
> 
> The updated display of the 2000 is a great addition and I liked the new design as well even if I was disappointed with the lack of new features.
> 
> ...


Yes i did mentioned, the GWG 2000 TOYOTA COLLABORATION is coming in January or maybe on February 2022…The TOYOTA GWG 2000 the band and case is all black with blue accents on the watch case. the dial is black with some red colors.. and if they ever make a Maharishi of the GWG 2000 i definitely will buy one. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GrouchoM (Jul 11, 2013)

Jomarr said:


> Yes i did mentioned, the GWG 2000 TOYOTA COLLABORATION is coming in January or maybe on February 2022…The TOYOTA GWG 2000 the band and case is all black with blue accents on the watch case. the dial is black with some red colors.. and if they ever make a Maharishi of the GWG 2000 i definitely will buy one.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Any idea of the numerals will be white (1a3 like) or grayed (1a1 like)?

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Pankrates (Feb 11, 2019)

Jomarr said:


> Yes i did mentioned, the GWG 2000 TOYOTA COLLABORATION is coming in January or maybe on February 2022…The TOYOTA GWG 2000 the band and case is all black with blue accents on the watch case. the dial is black with some red colors.. and if they ever make a Maharishi of the GWG 2000 i definitely will buy one.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very intriguing. Black, Blue and red all together is a big hit or miss for me. I'll keep an eye on it. 
Given the Maharishi success it would be a shame not to do something very similar, calling it Maharishi or not. 

Maybe they'll make it as a limited edition with a carbon bezel, combi band and ask double the price...I'm sure it would sell pretty quick.


----------



## Jomarr (Apr 27, 2018)

GrouchoM said:


> Any idea of the numerals will be white (1a3 like) or grayed (1a1 like)?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


In the photo I saw, the numbers look white, I don't remember much


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jomarr (Apr 27, 2018)

Pankrates said:


> Very intriguing. Black, Blue and red all together is a big hit or miss for me. I'll keep an eye on it.
> Given the Maharishi success it would be a shame not to do something very similar, calling it Maharishi or not.
> 
> Maybe they'll make it as a limited edition with a carbon bezel, combi band and ask double the price...I'm sure it would sell pretty quick.


Yes for sure it will sell quick I don’t remember much but I think the bezel is carbon 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Jomarr said:


> In the photo I saw, the numbers look white, I don't remember much
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Show image lol 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jomarr (Apr 27, 2018)

TatsNGuns said:


> Show image lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Sorry no image.. The photo I saw was through a Dealer 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## D. A. (Tony) Vader (Nov 11, 2020)

Merv said:


> I've been very keen on the sand 2000 since I first saw the 3 new models released. Sakura Watches had by far the best price I've seen and I put in a 'Send Request' thing where you give your email and they notify you when in stock. That was around October 8 or 10. I read somewhere about Oct 15 release date, so I kept regularly checking their site from that day onwards; I'm talking multiple refreshes a day. Never saw any change in status of the sand watch (always just 'pre-order'), while the other 2 were in stock, then out, then back in.
> 
> I emailed them about a week ago and they said they don't have it, aren't getting it and it's discontinued. I asked if he was sure we're talking about same watch - how could it be discontinued 12 days after official release date. I think he may have his terminology or status mixed up but he was insistent they aren't getting any of the sand model. I didn't want to take any chances that he was mixed up, so went elsewhere, paid a bit more on eBay but will be getting it in a few days (currently in transit).


I got my GWG-2000 from Sakura (-31%), 



















Bought on: 10/22/2021
Shipped from Japan: 10/27/2021
Delivered at home: 10/29/2021
1A1 and 1A3. are in stock, at Sakura, at the same price. 1A5 shows pre-order (out of stock?).

Since I wanted the 1A3, i bought it.


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

D. A. (Tony) Vader said:


> I got my GWG-2000 from Sakura (-31%),
> 
> View attachment 16219125
> 
> ...


Good stuff, great price. Def the go-to place for guys that like the A1 or A3, but the A5 has never been in stock and the pre-order icon on their site is a false flag. They’re not getting any, according to what they told me.


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

The site shoppinginjapan.net has all 3 GWG-2000 versions, but the sand color is $180+ more than the other two!! I suspect that's just due to demand. From what I've seen, that site looks to make a quick buck where they can, whenever a particular model is high in demand.


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

Just landed. Love the watch but slightly annoyed I didn’t get the fancy Master of G packaging. Just got one of those basic boxes you get with the $150 G’s. Not sure if the eBay seller (from Japan) short-changed me or whether that’s normal in certain situations. 

Any thoughts on whether I need to follow up with the seller? Don’t want to get too bogged down on a smaller issue but if I’m entitled to it why not?


----------



## JefedeJefes (Nov 5, 2021)

D. A. (Tony) Vader said:


> I got my GWG-2000 from Sakura (-31%),
> 
> View attachment 16219125
> 
> ...


Congrats I see you are in the USA dis you have to pay custom or duty fees? Did you get the Japanese model 1A3JF ? What difference with American model if any ? Also is packaging different ?


----------



## D. A. (Tony) Vader (Nov 11, 2020)

JefedeJefes said:


> Congrats I see you are in the USA dis you have to pay custom or duty fees? Did you get the Japanese model 1A3JF ? What difference with American model if any ? Also is packaging different ?


I've seen these discussions about taxes, VAT, etc.

I've never had to pay any taxes, neither collected by the seller (which makes sense, of course) nor at the port of entrance. I've only paid shipping, when applicable:


----------



## kubr1ck (Oct 9, 2008)

Merv said:


> Just landed. Love the watch but slightly annoyed I didn’t get the fancy Master of G packaging. Just got one of those basic boxes you get with the $150 G’s. Not sure if the eBay seller (from Japan) short-changed me or whether that’s normal in certain situations.
> 
> Any thoughts on whether I need to follow up with the seller? Don’t want to get too bogged down on a smaller issue but if I’m entitled to it why not?
> 
> ...


Merv, did the watch come with a tag verifying that it's a Japanese region watch ("JF")? If so, I think it's worth following up with the seller. I remember something like this happened to @Time4Playnow a few years back when he purchased a Pro Trek Manaslu from a Japanese seller and the watch arrived without the trademark green lacquer wood Manaslu box. T4P inquired about it and the seller shipped him the correct box. Definitely worth it in his case.


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

kubr1ck said:


> Merv, did the watch come with a tag verifying that it's a Japanese region watch ("JF")? If so, I think it's worth following up with the seller. I remember something like this happened to @Time4Playnow a few years back when he purchased a Pro Trek Manaslu from a Japanese seller and the watch arrived without the trademark green lacquer wood Manaslu box. T4P inquired about it and the seller shipped him the correct box. Definitely worth it in his case.
> View attachment 16219631


Thanks for your feedback, much appreciated. 

Here are a couple of pics. The tags and manual look like the JDM version that I got with other recent purchases from Japan, but unlike my D-Frog and Rangeman, I didn’t get the Master of G packaging.

Just want to confirm I’m not missing any logical reason for this…..you think worth querying seller?

I noticed that his sales ad had only generic Mudmaster pics when I ordered it, but after he ordered at his end and got it in stock he updated with actual watch pics. His listing said only one available, so his updated pics were obviously of my watch. No big deal, I’m not concerned, but thought I’d point out that I’m 99% sure he took my watch out of the packaging to photograph.


----------



## kubr1ck (Oct 9, 2008)

Merv said:


> Thanks for your feedback, much appreciated.
> 
> Here are a couple of pics. The tags and manual look like the JDM version that I got with other recent purchases from Japan, but unlike my D-Frog and Rangeman, I didn’t get the Master of G packaging.
> 
> ...


Yeah, looks like they definitely switched the packaging on you. I have a feeling that quite a few of these Japan-based sellers do this to pay less on shipping. Honestly, these boxes just sit in a closet for me so I don't really care about the packaging as long as the watch is flawless, but it could become an issue if you ever decide to sell the watch. I would inquire about it just to see what they say. Anyways, beautiful watch regardless, Merv.


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

kubr1ck said:


> Yeah, looks like they definitely switched the packaging on you. I have a feeling that quite a few of these Japan-based sellers do this to pay less on shipping. Honestly, these boxes just sit in a closet for me so I don't really care about the packaging as long as the watch is flawless, but it could become an issue if you ever decide to sell the watch. I would inquire about it just to see what they say. Anyways, beautiful watch regardless, Merv.


I feel the same as you…box will be stored away and not matter but in the off-chance I decide to sell I don’t want to deal with explaining it to a non-believing buyer.
I’ll chase up the seller. Thanks again.


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Jomarr said:


> Sorry no image.. The photo I saw was through a Dealer
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What a tease!!!! 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Merv said:


> Just landed. Love the watch but slightly annoyed I didn’t get the fancy Master of G packaging. Just got one of those basic boxes you get with the $150 G’s. Not sure if the eBay seller (from Japan) short-changed me or whether that’s normal in certain situations.
> 
> Any thoughts on whether I need to follow up with the seller? Don’t want to get too bogged down on a smaller issue but if I’m entitled to it why not?
> 
> ...


Yeah that's odd , like as if the seller wanted to pocket the better packaging... on the plus side you now own a watch that at least confirmed improved valuation is 180+$ then " the others " ... but yeah I'd contact the seller & say nice try bruh... send the real packaging. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

JefedeJefes said:


> Congrats I see you are in the USA dis you have to pay custom or duty fees? Did you get the Japanese model 1A3JF ? What difference with American model if any ? Also is packaging different ?


When I order from abroad around 99.99% of the time there is no duties asked for by carrier .. now I'm going around knocking on any wood I can find cause I'm sure with Obiden Inflation they will be looking for any spare change they can get ahold of. " free **** " for others isnt going to pay for itself.  right 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

TatsNGuns said:


> Yeah that's odd , like as if the seller wanted to pocket the better packaging... on the plus side you now own a watch that at least confirmed improved valuation is 180+$ then " the others " ... but yeah I'd contact the seller & say nice try bruh... send the real packaging.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Yeah sent him a message explaining and asking for proper box. Then sent a second message with photos of what the box looks like. It was late Friday in Aus & Japan, so probably won’t get a reply until Monday.

EDIT - Update early hours Saturday morning / Friday evening. Seller sent a message apologising profusely saying product was not shipped to them with the correct case. They’ve promised to rectify, so all good for me, I’m happy.


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

In the US no import tax under $800 value so no vat on my gwg 2 k but had to pay on my Stowa which came from Germany. That may be changing if congress bumps up the minimum.


----------



## Worker (Nov 25, 2009)

Just arrived. Haven’t set the time just yet, but seems like a nice piece!! 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

Unfortunately I'm struggling with the comfort of my new sand coloured MM. I'm in between holes frustratingly. If I use 4th from last hole it flops around too much and is only good when weather or wrist gets very warm (so no good 90% of time). If I use 5th from last hole then it's snug to the point that it will leave multiple in-print marks all over my wrist after not too long (that's just in moderate weather....not a good fit at all if warm).

On top of the between holes dilemma I'm finding that the wings often pinch my hair....at least I think it's the wings that are causing it (pretty sure). My wrist is 7.25 inches and I suspect the wings are more beneficial for guys with smaller wrists as it helps to bring in the lugs and reduce excess space under lugs. For my wrist size I don't particularly need them for that purpose.

My recent D-Frog fits beautifully at all times on 6th from last hole and I never need to adjust. Unfortunately with the new GWG-2K I'm already considering flipping for the 1k. I have read a few guys saying they're in between holes on 2k but good on 1k, and have also read guys with 7.25 inch wrist saying 1k was very comfortable. I'm seriously thinking of going in that direction and flipping for the 1k.


----------



## kubr1ck (Oct 9, 2008)

Merv said:


> Unfortunately I'm struggling with the comfort of my new sand coloured MM. I'm in between holes frustratingly. If I use 4th from last hole it flops around too much and is only good when weather or wrist gets very warm (so no good 90% of time). If I use 5th from last hole then it's snug to the point that it will leave multiple inprint marks all over my wrist after not too long (that's just in moderate weather....not a good fit at all if warm).
> 
> On top of the between holes dilemna I'm finding that the wings often pinch my hair....at least I think it's the wings that are causing it (pretty sure). My wrist is 7.25 inches and I suspect the wings are more beneficial for guys with smaller wrists as it helps to bring in the lugs and reduce excess space under lugs. For my wrist size I don't particularly need them for that purpose.
> 
> My recent D-Frog fits beautifully at all times on 6th from last hole and I never need to adjust. Unfortunately with the new GWG-2K I'm already considering flipping for the 1k. I have read a few guys saying they're in between holes on 2k but good on 1k, and have also ready guys with 7.25 inch wrist saying 1k was very comfortable. I'm seriously thinking of going in that direction and flipping for the 1k.


This appears to be a common complaint about this watch. That's a shame because they look quite nice. I guess I'll have to try before I buy on these.


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

Can any 1k owners who have wrist around 7.25 advise whether they have any hair-pull issues. Or even if your wrist is nowhere near that size and you experience hair pull would appreciate your thoughts.


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

Just got back from the mall after trying a GWG-1000-1A3. 

It felt like it wore a bit better than the 2k but honestly wasn’t enough time to tell. Had it on wrist very briefly. I did look at the wings under the case and for some reason it felt like they were spaced further apart than the 2k which would be better for me. That doesn’t seem to make sense intuitively though because I believe lug to lug is longer on 2k, so you’d think wing spacing would be greater on the 2k. 

The other dilemma is which 1k to get if I go that way. They had the 1A3 and the 1A next to each other on display. I like the green band, but prefer the cream indices and hands on 1A.

Decisions, decisions.


----------



## TheBearded (Jan 8, 2020)

Merv said:


> Unfortunately I'm struggling with the comfort of my new sand coloured MM. I'm in between holes frustratingly. If I use 4th from last hole it flops around too much and is only good when weather or wrist gets very warm (so no good 90% of time). If I use 5th from last hole then it's snug to the point that it will leave multiple in-print marks all over my wrist after not too long (that's just in moderate weather....not a good fit at all if warm).
> 
> On top of the between holes dilemma I'm finding that the wings often pinch my hair....at least I think it's the wings that are causing it (pretty sure). My wrist is 7.25 inches and I suspect the wings are more beneficial for guys with smaller wrists as it helps to bring in the lugs and reduce excess space under lugs. For my wrist size I don't particularly need them for that purpose.
> 
> My recent D-Frog fits beautifully at all times on 6th from last hole and I never need to adjust. Unfortunately with the new GWG-2K I'm already considering flipping for the 1k. I have read a few guys saying they're in between holes on 2k but good on 1k, and have also read guys with 7.25 inch wrist saying 1k was very comfortable. I'm seriously thinking of going in that direction and flipping for the 1k.


Ever considered getting yourself a punch set? I've punched new holes in leather straps a few times. I also had an incredibly comfortable tropic style strap where the perfect fit was between two holes... so I "extended" the hole that was slightly too tight.


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

TheBearded said:


> Ever considered getting yourself a punch set? I've punched new holes in leather straps a few times. I also had an incredibly comfortable tropic style strap where the perfect fit was between two holes... so I "extended" the hole that was slightly too tight.


Thanks for the suggestion...interesting idea about extending. This would have to be one of the most rigid straps I've come across so would take a bit of work. Bit nervous about butchering it and then totally ruining re-sale value if I had to go down that path.


----------



## cvdl (Feb 4, 2019)

Merv said:


> Just got back from the mall after trying a GWG-1000-1A3.
> 
> It felt like it wore a bit better than the 2k but honestly wasn’t enough time to tell. Had it on wrist very briefly. I did look at the wings under the case and for some reason it felt like they were spaced further apart than the 2k which would be better for me. That doesn’t seem to make sense intuitively though because I believe lug to lug is longer on 2k, so you’d think wing spacing would be greater on the 2k.
> 
> ...


Get them both used! 2 for the price for a new one!


----------



## TheBearded (Jan 8, 2020)

Merv said:


> Thanks for the suggestion...interesting idea about extending. This would have to be one of the most rigid straps I've come across so would take a bit of work. Bit nervous about butchering it and then totally ruining re-sale value if I had to go down that path.


Totally get it. Just an idea. Sets are pretty cheap on Amazon if you get curious. I've got oval and circular sets, I'm sure theres all sorts of shapes.


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Merv said:


> Can any 1k owners who have wrist around 7.25 advise whether they have any hair-pull issues. Or even if your wrist is nowhere near that size and you experience hair pull would appreciate your thoughts.


7.5 and shown which strap hole it rests on in above images. If they cant be seen without too much scrolling up I'll post these . In the end the 1k I found to still be all that & a bag of chips and although the carbon is neat and as discussed by many that the screen is better visible in most angles on the 2k ... I did the unthinkable and actually sent mine down the road. That's why I preemptively changed the name to 2k & 1k owners group lol.

I think those who adore the 2k probably fit in some perfect strap hole that just fits all nice and comfy cozy and to them I say congrats sincerely. Had casio added just a thing or two new .. maybe bluetooth sync with some apps to quickly set trip alarms or who knows something then I would have just kept mine ... but that's just me.
















Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

cvdl said:


> Get them both used! 2 for the price for a new one!


I concur in regards to 1ks, can you truly ever own too many ? 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

I’m ordering green 1k tomorrow. Will leave all wrappers and stickers on when it arrives and really carefully confirm sizing, in case I need to return. Either way I’m pretty sure I’m selling the sand 2k.


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

Merv said:


> I’m ordering green 1k tomorrow. Will leave all wrappers and stickers on when it arrives and really carefully confirm sizing, in case I need to return. Either way I’m pretty sure I’m selling the sand 2k.


FWIW, IMO the green 1k is the most versatile of all of the 1000s in terms of wearing different colored straps. It not only looks great with the stock green strap, but also looks fab with the camo and yellow straps, same with the Maharishi, and might even look okay with the red strap (tho have not tried it myself).

Here are a couple: (rn I have it on the camo strap, but no pics available atm)


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

Time4Playnow said:


> FWIW, IMO the green 1k is the most versatile of all of the 1000s in terms of wearing different colored straps. It not only looks great with the stock green strap, but also looks fab with the camo and yellow straps, same with the Maharishi, and might even look okay with the red strap (tho have not tried it myself).
> 
> Here are a couple: (rn I have it on the camo strap, but no pics available atm)
> 
> ...


Thanks for the tips. Looks great!


----------



## gartner (Nov 2, 2017)

Just arrived, count me in the 2K club.


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

gartner said:


> Just arrived, count me in the 2K club.
> View attachment 16229354
> 
> View attachment 16229355
> ...


Looks sharp, congrats 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## gartner (Nov 2, 2017)

TatsNGuns said:


> Looks sharp, congrats
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Thank you  .


----------



## ofted42 (Jan 11, 2018)

Got mine yesterday, giving it a test run today. "Third person" wrist shot below for those that want a better perspective, 7.75" inch wrist. Few thoughts, keep in mind this is my first Mudmaster, I usually wear either a Rangeman 9400 or GSTB300.

Not sure I like the functionality of the crown vs using buttons like on my rangeman and g steel. Harder to set things when on the wrist. I'm sure I'll get used to it but it seems kind of fiddly. 
Size is decent, it's strange since it looks larger than my rangeman but is actually slightly thinner and identical l2l and widthwise. Probalby because it's more "filled out" in shape.
Biggest beef....the TIMER DOESN'T DO MORE THAN 1 HOUR! Not sure what the heck happened there, both my other watches have a timer that runs up to 24 hours. It's not lack of space on the display since the stopwatch will go for up to 24 hours. Might almost be a deal breaker for me, we'll see.
I bought this color since the hands seemed the most visible but I'm not sure about the color scheme, seems almost cartoony to me with the red and green. For those of you with the all black version, do you have any trouble with hand visibility against the dial?
Overall seems like a great watch, we'll see if it grows on me.


----------



## gartner (Nov 2, 2017)

.


----------



## gartner (Nov 2, 2017)

.


----------



## ofted42 (Jan 11, 2018)

Update: Like many here it seems my wrist lies right between two of the strap hole sets for a perfect fit. One's a bit too loose, the other squeezes just enough to be uncomfortable. Couldn't take it, so I did something that always makes me twitch....took an xacto knife to it. If you look at the strap holes you can see there's a slight "ramp" before the hole. I cut it back to the top of this ramp and then angled the hole underneath so the keeper would lay flat along the underside. It's not a huge difference, but it gives just enough breathing room that it's really comfy now. Plus it's almost impossible to tell from the outside of the strap. Still plenty of material so I'm not worried about it tearing through, that's some tough rubber on this thing. I will admit to being nervous as hell while cutting, I don't see any replacement straps listed anywhere yet and a miscut would have probably meant an unwearable watch until they have them in stock. Or at least a really loose one.

Guess I'm keeping it!


----------



## Cleef (Mar 23, 2016)

2K Mud at soccer training. I LOVE it!


----------



## gartner (Nov 2, 2017)

I had to go back to the original black resin band keeper but kept the golden band buckle. The Frogman keeper was too big for GWG band. As much as I hate rubber keepers, they are functionally much better then the metal ones.


----------



## D. A. (Tony) Vader (Nov 11, 2020)

New YouTube review of the GWG-2000-1A3JF:


----------



## ven (Sep 7, 2019)

I’m the opposite hole wise on the 1k. The 2k being softer allows for a slightly tighter fit yet remains comfy.
















If want perfection for, the q1000mc bracelet (new frogs to) has an awesome knurled adjuster, which allows more than 1” of adjustment. Can fine tune comfort to the mm








Now the gpw1000 has a carbon fibre strap, that I find is comfortable. But the keeper doesn’t keep very well!! Can slide out easy (easy fix as just crush keeper a fraction ). However I decided to add the bracelet to this to. With the micro adjustment, excellent. And it’s light weight!

















Loving my 2k’s, my fav G release this year 
















Cheers ven 🤙🏻


----------



## ven (Sep 7, 2019)

Time4Playnow said:


> FWIW, IMO the green 1k is the most versatile of all of the 1000s in terms of wearing different colored straps. It not only looks great with the stock green strap, but also looks fab with the camo and yellow straps, same with the Maharishi, and might even look okay with the red strap (tho have not tried it myself).
> 
> Here are a couple: (rn I have it on the camo strap, but no pics available atm)
> 
> ...


Have to agree, I’ve done exact same . The dc bezel works best to as it goes with the mode hand. So if it has the MH or dc band, the DC bezel stays put!
DC bezel and strap on the 1a3








MH with sc bezel


----------



## ven (Sep 7, 2019)

Love the forged carbon.
Wonder when a new rangeman gets released ,
Would love to see it used on that , be it a gpr type or 9400 type


----------



## JefedeJefes (Nov 5, 2021)

Mudmaster GWG-2000 1A5 Sand vs GWF-A1000XC-1A ?? Side by side pics .suggestions which would you buy ?(yes there is $ difference )

What other models have the carbon fiber band?
(gpw1000,q1000mc ) what is the exact model number for the carbon fiber band ?
Thank you for info and pics


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

Merv said:


> Can any 1k owners who have wrist around 7.25 advise whether they have any hair-pull issues. Or even if your wrist is nowhere near that size and you experience hair pull would appreciate your thoughts.


7.5 inch wrist and no hair pulling and it fit in hole #5 comfortable. I am thinking you may have the same problem with the 1k being too tight in the 4th and too loose in the 5th hole with your 7.25 inch wrist. I guess wrist shape has a lot to do with it too. My 2k would rotate around my wrist and the 1k would sit better with both using the same #5 hole.


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

By the way I am now out of this club have sold both my 1k and 2k but I have this Protrek inbound now,










Hopefully it will fit my wrist well. Wife wanted me to wear a white dial watch to match hers and this is close enough to white for her to like. Unfortunately she does not like my AE1500 which I filled with silicone oil and really like.


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

usclassic said:


> 7.5 inch wrist and no hair pulling and it fit in hole #5 comfortable. I am thinking you may have the same problem with the 1k being too tight in the 4th and too loose in the 5th hole with your 7.25 inch wrist. I guess wrist shape has a lot to do with it too. My 2k would rotate around my wrist and the 1k would sit better with both using the same #5 hole.


Thanks....I have the 1k incoming next week, so will be able to make a final decision. It may be that I become Mudmasterless like yourself which would be a shame, but we'll see.


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Tapatalk is blowing butt but for whomever was saying they wished for a metal keeper that may work I bumped into this not sure if these would be larger then what you tried but .









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

ven said:


> I’m the opposite hole wise on the 1k. The 2k being softer allows for a slightly tighter fit yet remains comfy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks tits !!!  we have so many clever mofos on here 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## ven (Sep 7, 2019)

Some OG 1k today


----------



## ven (Sep 7, 2019)

ofted42 said:


> Got mine yesterday, giving it a test run today. "Third person" wrist shot below for those that want a better perspective, 7.75" inch wrist. Few thoughts, keep in mind this is my first Mudmaster, I usually wear either a Rangeman 9400 or GSTB300.
> 
> Not sure I like the functionality of the crown vs using buttons like on my rangeman and g steel. Harder to set things when on the wrist. I'm sure I'll get used to it but it seems kind of fiddly.
> Size is decent, it's strange since it looks larger than my rangeman but is actually slightly thinner and identical l2l and widthwise. Probalby because it's more "filled out" in shape.
> ...


No issue at all legibility wise
















Desert sand is also good








I really like your military green, would give it some time . They all appeal to me, but in truth the least appealing was the green. However as always now it appeals like hell😂.
I could not choose out of stealth and desert. At checkout with desert, i back tracked last second for stealth , this was for the 1stOct release in UK. 3 weeks later desert ordered🤷🏻‍♂️😂


----------



## ofted42 (Jan 11, 2018)

Appreciate the feedback, thanks. It is growing on me, and I'm very much appreciating the bright hands in low light. I think it's going to turn into a long term mod project. Once pacparts has stuff for these I'll probably get a black band and some other parts to replace the red accents. Should be just about perfect then. Or maybe when jaysandkays has some adapters I'll put a Borealis strap on it.


----------



## ven (Sep 7, 2019)

ofted42 said:


> Appreciate the feedback, thanks. It is growing on me, and I'm very much appreciating the bright hands in low light. I think it's going to turn into a long term mod project. Once pacparts has stuff for these I'll probably get a black band and some other parts to replace the red accents. Should be just about perfect then. Or maybe when jaysandkays has some adapters I'll put a Borealis strap on it.


100%. Be interesting what limited flavours
come out (think blue is next in line or has blue on/in it). Not actually a fan of blue but will see.
You could probably buy a black band now if deal with casio direct. Glad it’s growing on you, I found that to. Although I did really like it straight away. As with most Gs, over time you start to appreciate the finer details that bit more(especially ones you never noticed at first haha).


----------



## casiofool (Jul 16, 2006)

I removed the leopard print strap on my new WLP mudmaster 1000 as I felt it wasn't the right look for a 58 year old unfashionable greying geezer like me. Fitted a black strap looks better for me and enjoy the gold highlights on the watch.


----------



## GrouchoM (Jul 11, 2013)

casiofool said:


> I removed the leopard print strap on my new WLP mudmaster 1000 as I felt it wasn't the right look for a 58 year old unfashionable greying geezer like me. Fitted a black strap looks better for me and enjoy the gold highlights on the watch.


Picture, please (I'm a 58 yo geezer, too)

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## D. A. (Tony) Vader (Nov 11, 2020)

I covered the bezel's red accents on the GWG-2000-1A3, to see how the look changes.

*1. Standard / Default:*

















*2. With all red accents covered:*










*3. With top (too large) and bottom (too small) red accents covered. Middle accents (about right) open:*











* This is how I like it

* At arm's lenght, is almost impossible to notice that those spots are covered











* If the tape comes off I can easily reapply it

* And if I get bored of the look I can just remove it


----------



## MikoDel (Dec 10, 2010)

usclassic said:


> I have noticed so far. Slightly faster solar charging per manual...


Yes it looks like the 2k has obviously more sol-are panel area than the 1k


----------



## ofted42 (Jan 11, 2018)

Put it through its paces at the ropes course today. Growing on me more every day


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

I couldn’t get a good fit with my 2k sand Mudmaster (in between holes sadly), so I’ve listed it for sale.










I’ve picked this up as a replacement and I’m more than happy with it.


----------



## kubr1ck (Oct 9, 2008)

Can't wait to see what kinda fun colorways come out for this watch come G-SHOCK 40th anniversary. Be still my quaking wallet!


----------



## ven (Sep 7, 2019)

Has to share G love to a friend in Canada, a sand on its way from the UK fresh from G shock. Got to help brothers (and sisters in this case) as not sure of when or if stock of desert that side of pond. The required pre check before it was sent 








Me, the OG for part of today


----------



## MiamiJAG (Aug 21, 2008)

Are the GWG-2000s shipping today or tomorrow? At the G-Shock site the Pre-Order button is now Buy, but out of stock. I pre-ordered, so don't know what happens next. Any ideas?


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

MiamiJAG said:


> Are the GWG-2000s shipping today or tomorrow? At the G-Shock site the Pre-Order button is now Buy, but out of stock. I pre-ordered, so don't know what happens next. Any ideas?


Has the money left your account? If so wait for tracking number, if not, wait and see.


----------



## MiamiJAG (Aug 21, 2008)

usclassic said:


> Has the money left your account? If so wait for tracking number, if not, wait and see.


No, nothing. Guess more waiting is in my future


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

MiamiJAG said:


> No, nothing. Guess more waiting is in my future


I had some delays also but they were due to FedEx being overwhelmed. But I got my "mudmaster" in sheep's clothing today. Mudmaster lite.....










Same functions as my GWGs had but the buttons are easier to push. Where is the Pro Trek owner's club? 🤣


----------



## Drummer1 (Nov 15, 2017)

I really want to pul them trigger on the GWG-2000, but don’t want to pay full price and hope the prices go down eventually like they did on the GWG-1000!


----------



## TheBearded (Jan 8, 2020)

MiamiJAG said:


> Are the GWG-2000s shipping today or tomorrow? At the G-Shock site the Pre-Order button is now Buy, but out of stock. I pre-ordered, so don't know what happens next. Any ideas?


About an hour ago I got notification that mine has shipped. But I have an account with FedEx, so it was from them direct. 

I have still yet to recieve an email from CasioUS. 

So if yours isn't on it's way already, it should be soon. I paid for expedited shipping, so mine should be in my hands tomorrow!


----------



## CC (Nov 1, 2016)

Mine has come and gone.
Needed to try it but wasn't for me.


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

usclassic said:


> I had some delays also but they were due to FedEx being overwhelmed. But I got my "mudmaster" in sheep's clothing today. Mudmaster lite.....
> 
> View attachment 16244589
> 
> ...


Is yours this & love the positive display.. if they ever just slapped 200 meter iso on these beasts that would be cool. Where did you find the best value/ price ? 

Since I had to look it up saw some great new colors but damn those negative displays unless they fixed legibility.






























Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

TatsNGuns said:


> Is yours this & love the positive display.. if they ever just slapped 200 meter iso on these beasts that would be cool. Where did you find the best value/ price ?
> 
> Since I had to look it up saw some great new colors but damn those negative displays unless they fixed legibility.
> 
> ...


Yes mine has been discontinued and all the places that had it for around $300 are sold out now. PRW50Y-1B It has the positive display and lume on the hands only but I like it best and since my wife likes it too it is a real winner. Also the lugs and Barton 23mm elite silicone straps are perfect match.


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

usclassic said:


> Yes mine has been discontinued and all the places that had it for around $300 are sold out now. PRW50Y-1B It has the positive display and lume on the hands only but I like it best and since my wife likes it too it is a real winner. Also the lugs and Barton 23mm elite silicone straps are perfect match.


Congrats, yours looks similar to mine, PRW-50YAE-2JR.


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

Time4Playnow said:


> Congrats, yours looks similar to mine, PRW-50YAE-2JR.
> 
> View attachment 16245855


Nice, have you tried any Barton elite silicone? The Navy blue would look good on yours.










put a green one on mine



















Very comfy,,, I would prefer if it tapered but it is great as is.


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

usclassic said:


> Nice, have you tried any Barton elite silicone? The Navy blue would look good on yours.
> 
> View attachment 16245976
> 
> ...


Not yet. Stock strap for now.


----------



## MiamiJAG (Aug 21, 2008)

TheBearded said:


> About an hour ago I got notification that mine has shipped. But I have an account with FedEx, so it was from them direct.
> 
> I have still yet to recieve an email from CasioUS.
> 
> So if yours isn't on it's way already, it should be soon. I paid for expedited shipping, so mine should be in my hands tomorrow!


Lucky you 👍. Yes, got an email last night 11:38pm from Casio directly that the watch has been shipped, arriving tomorrow. My invoice was emailed at 1:45am today. Counting the minutes. So guess that things are moving, hope everybody get their watches soon. I don't know if marketing hype, but now the site has watches available, after a couple of days with the Sold Out button. Anyway, looking forward for it.


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

I have to represent my old school protrek just cause no school like old school lol ...









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TheBearded (Jan 8, 2020)

FedEx pushed the "delivered by" time to the limit last night, but they delivered.


----------



## JefedeJefes (Nov 5, 2021)

Does anyone have a GWG2000 and a GWFA 1000XC? I want to compare .
If I buy a watch overseas does the warranty apply with Casio USA?


----------



## MiamiJAG (Aug 21, 2008)

TheBearded said:


> FedEx pushed the "delivered by" time to the limit last night, but they delivered.
> View attachment 16247667


Cool, very cool. Enjoy. I got this morning a delivery update for tomorrow instead of today  
Have my doubts as I have never seen the watch in person, don't know what to expect. Great value, overpriced, just right? Time will tell.


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

MiamiJAG said:


> Cool, very cool. Enjoy. I got this morning a delivery update for tomorrow instead of today
> Have my doubts as I have never seen the watch in person, don't know what to expect. Great value, overpriced, just right? Time will tell.


You will either absolutely love it or seems like based on your wrist size & or value of a clearer digital screen. Otherwise it's a coin flip. Good luck and post a wristie. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Terry M. (Apr 15, 2007)

In da club

1k











and just received 2k


----------



## D. A. (Tony) Vader (Nov 11, 2020)

According to G-Central (and CASIO) the GWG-2000 is all about new materials and new color combinations that will now be possible:









Mudmaster GWG-2000 vs. GWG-1000: Same same but different


The Mudmaster line was introduced in 2015 and quickly established itself as one of G-Shock's top watches. This high-end "Master of G" series gained mainstream




www.g-central.com


----------



## MiamiJAG (Aug 21, 2008)

Got it this past Saturday. My first impression was that this watch is well worth the price, something that I was somewhat doubtful. Pictures do not does justice to the watch, bet a lot of Casio designers spent long nights at their desks. The materials are high quality, and the design is really nice, minimalistic, not much of clutter on the dial as some Gs. There are some things that I would have liked for Casio to change, first the size, guess they could have made it a bit smaller, 57-58mm, it would have been nice as an everyday, everywhere watch. Also, for some reason it doesn't sit as well on my wrist as my GSW-H1000 that is a little bigger, but it feels more comfortable that I even forget that I am wearing it. Maybe it has to do with the design in the back bumpers. The band of the GSW is also softer but sturdy, like that one very much. And, finally the contrast between the dial and the hour/minute hands is very poor. In the pictures it looks like the hands are lighter but in real life, they are a shade of gray that is darker, thus not easy to see at first glance. The white mode arrow is more visible. But overall, this watch is a killer, love it with the little faults, the face has a lot of movement depending on the light, it is an awesome effect. No doubt this will be one of my favorities. Was very surprised in a good way.


----------



## JefedeJefes (Nov 5, 2021)




----------



## john lummis (Nov 21, 2021)

Hi Everyone
I'm new to this forum but not to WUS having previously owned an Omega Planet Ocean 45.5mm ,SS with orange bezel, I do have a 9400 Rangeman and 30 minutes ago I ordered a GWG1000 1a3ERwhich should arrive tomorrow.
It has been an infuriating search for a specific combination of features I wanted ,but I have had to compromise and spend extra to get the exact combination that I wanted, which are the white numerals and markers on the dial and a black strap.
In Casio world, that doesn't exist. Annoyingly to me, the 1aER that has the white numerals comes with a green strap , the 1A has the black strap but yellow ish numerals.
I live in the UK , so the watch will arrive tomorrow but the black band will be another week or so because the only one I could find at a decent price is coming from Japan, then I have to find a way to change the strap , I have watched video's on this but I haven't got the little tool for pulling the small pins out.
It's a shame they don't come with a black strap as standard , my 2nd choice would be yellow but the 1A9 again has the different numerals and a red arrow frustratingly.
I actually imported my Rangeman from Japan because the JDM one had a carbon fibre strap as standard whereas the ones in the UK had a normal resin strap.
I wish I knew why the 1A3ER comes with the green strap and thought that combination was a good idea , at this pricepoint , you should be able to choose to get the exact combination you want.


----------



## MiamiJAG (Aug 21, 2008)

john lummis said:


> Hi Everyone
> I'm new to this forum but not to WUS having previously owned an Omega Planet Ocean 45.5mm ,SS with orange bezel, I do have a 9400 Rangeman and 30 minutes ago I ordered a GWG1000 1a3ERwhich should arrive tomorrow.
> It has been an infuriating search for a specific combination of features I wanted ,but I have had to compromise and spend extra to get the exact combination that I wanted, which are the white numerals and markers on the dial and a black strap.
> In Casio world, that doesn't exist. Annoyingly to me, the 1aER that has the white numerals comes with a green strap , the 1A has the black strap but yellow ish numerals.
> ...


Agree, Casio should offer more options. In some new watches they are making the exchange of straps more easy, wish we see this trend covering all their new watches.


----------



## john lummis (Nov 21, 2021)

MiamiJAG said:


> Agree, Casio should offer more options. In some new watches they are making the exchange of straps more easy, wish we see this trend covering all their new watches.


For me , the green strap does not work , the yellow and black straps do work , although I would prefer the yellow strap with the 3ER because the little arrow is yellow , not red as comes standard on the A9 .
I don't think quick release straps would fit the mudmaster because of the design of the case.
I have a GA2000 with quick release straps , I have 10 different coloured Barton bands to go with it , I had to get the white one because it was the only model with a positive display like my rangeman plus the coloured straps go better with the white case rather than black. I do refer positive displays but they are not an option with the GWG1000.


----------



## Jomarr (Apr 27, 2018)

Just came in my 2K the watch looks a lot better in person very good quality I like it !! I got a free gift a G shock watch box from soho New York


































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## babylon19 (Aug 9, 2019)

Checking in, just picked up a stunning OG GWG-1000-1A3


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

john lummis said:


> Hi Everyone
> I'm new to this forum but not to WUS having previously owned an Omega Planet Ocean 45.5mm ,SS with orange bezel, I do have a 9400 Rangeman and 30 minutes ago I ordered a GWG1000 1a3ERwhich should arrive tomorrow.
> It has been an infuriating search for a specific combination of features I wanted ,but I have had to compromise and spend extra to get the exact combination that I wanted, which are the white numerals and markers on the dial and a black strap.
> In Casio world, that doesn't exist. Annoyingly to me, the 1aER that has the white numerals comes with a green strap , the 1A has the black strap but yellow ish numerals.
> ...


Your normal watch strap changing tongs side should easily pop those out , they have a small indent around the top which then slides right on out , super easy japanesy.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## docbrauni (Feb 12, 2018)

Hi there,

my new GWG-2000 says "hello" and compares to her older sister GWG-1000...


















































































































Best regards

Stefan


----------



## GrouchoM (Jul 11, 2013)

docbrauni said:


> Hi there,
> 
> my new GWG-2000 says "hello" and compares to her older sister GWG-1000...
> 
> ...


Do you find the digital display to be easier to read in more lighting situations? 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## D. A. (Tony) Vader (Nov 11, 2020)

New GWG-2000 vs GWG-1000 YT video (Spanish):






Display comparison:
* 4:26


----------



## Hexanaut (Apr 6, 2021)

Bit of a cheat as I am a previous owner.


----------



## docbrauni (Feb 12, 2018)

GrouchoM said:


> Do you find the digital display to be easier to read in more lighting situations?


Hi GrouchoM,

from my point of view, the LCD is slightly better, but not as good as that of a Gulfmaster GWN-Q1000 or Protrek PRW-7000 (these have STN-LCD, not sure, if the GWG-2000 has...)

Best regards

Stefan


----------



## john lummis (Nov 21, 2021)

TatsNGuns said:


> Your normal watch strap changing tongs side should easily pop those out , they have a small indent around the top which then slides right on out , super easy japanesy.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


I've just ordered some tongs off Amazon, they should be here before the strap , I'll post pics after I've changed the strap as everyone already knows what a 1ER looks like


----------



## ven (Sep 7, 2019)

Congrats to all the new 2k owners🤙🏻
Already i am finding issues with the desert sand band . Basically if you plan on wearing your sand daily as a tool watch, beater etc be warned the strap(band) can and will discolour. So not good news and might not effect most of use with multiple Gs. I rotate a good few so everyone’s experience will differ.
So it’s a be aware, try and avoid sweating and dirt where possible. Clean with warm soapy water regular if it’s a daily to keep on top. Yes i know you shouldn’t have to. It’s not the only G either that’s effected. Orange straps on the gravity master are same.
Cheers


----------



## babylon19 (Aug 9, 2019)

ven said:


> Congrats to all the new 2k owners🤙🏻
> Already i am finding issues with the desert sand band . Basically if you plan on wearing your sand daily as a tool watch, beater etc be warned the strap(band) can and will discolour. So not good news and might not effect most of use with multiple Gs. I rotate a good few so everyone’s experience will differ.
> So it’s a be aware, try and avoid sweating and dirt where possible. Clean with warm soapy water regular if it’s a daily to keep on top. Yes i know you shouldn’t have to. It’s not the only G either that’s effected. Orange straps on the gravity master are same.
> Cheers


Ouch! that doesn't sound great at all for the 2K! Any pics?!


----------



## sky_sun (Jan 28, 2011)

Well


----------



## D. A. (Tony) Vader (Nov 11, 2020)

And that's why I bought the 1A3.
JKD.


----------



## TheBearded (Jan 8, 2020)

ven said:


> Congrats to all the new 2k owners🤙🏻
> Already i am finding issues with the desert sand band . Basically if you plan on wearing your sand daily as a tool watch, beater etc be warned the strap(band) can and will discolour. So not good news and might not effect most of use with multiple Gs. I rotate a good few so everyone’s experience will differ.
> So it’s a be aware, try and avoid sweating and dirt where possible. Clean with warm soapy water regular if it’s a daily to keep on top. Yes i know you shouldn’t have to. It’s not the only G either that’s effected. Orange straps on the gravity master are same.
> Cheers


Yeah, that's a big "no matter" to me, but thanks for the heads up.
It was bought to endure the dirt, grime and abuse. I didn't buy it to keep it pretty. Got plenty of other watches for that.


----------



## GrouchoM (Jul 11, 2013)

sky_sun said:


> Well


Was the gwg-1000 electricity resistant?

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## ven (Sep 7, 2019)

babylon19 said:


> Ouch! that doesn't sound great at all for the 2K! Any pics?!


It’s a video on a group on fb . Doesn’t effect me personally .
There is a huge variable in fairness . Sweat, conditions worn.
It’s just to make wearers aware of it is going to be a daily beater, think twice or keep on top cleaning wise. It’s far from the first G to be effected with strap discolouration . Won’t be the last. The new frog (apparently ) do have some coating to prevent stains. On this price bracket , I would have expect the same!


----------



## ven (Sep 7, 2019)

TheBearded said:


> Yeah, that's a big "no matter" to me, but thanks for the heads up.
> It was bought to endure the dirt, grime and abuse. I didn't buy it to keep it pretty. Got plenty of other watches for that.


That’s cool, but having a $700’watch look like
Crap after a few weeks didn’t sit right with me regardless.
I think it’s a bit poor of casio. Also seems to be the sand one so far (others darker so won’t notice ).
Wear in good health 🤙🏻


----------



## ven (Sep 7, 2019)

Few mud pics of last few days, these are in random unplanned rotation of 2-3(actually 4 swaps yesterday)


----------



## Ferretnose (Jun 30, 2020)

My sand beige MM2K has arrived, and impressions are overall positive. I feel the big MM is the epitome of G Shock, even more so than the admittedly iconic square. This one has attitude, in spades. And the forged carbon gives a higher quality look than the 1K, especially with the steel bezel. Gripes are minor - not really a fan of the yellow inserts. And the resin keeper should be color-matched to the band rather than black. I really wish Casio would render this in titanium - the MM is the perfect canvas for all the Mecha text as found on the TVA square.


----------



## cvdl (Feb 4, 2019)

Not sure if this video with sensor test has posted before.


----------



## MiamiJAG (Aug 21, 2008)

ven said:


> It’s a video on a group on fb . Doesn’t effect me personally .
> There is a huge variable in fairness . Sweat, conditions worn.
> It’s just to make wearers aware of it is going to be a daily beater, think twice or keep on top cleaning wise. It’s far from the first G to be effected with strap discolouration . Won’t be the last. The new frog (apparently ) do have some coating to prevent stains. On this price bracket , I would have expect the same!


If you could get some screen grabs of the issues. Also any input on the owner, did he handle chemicals for example, or was normal use? It would be more helpful, don't you think?


----------



## therion (Sep 6, 2011)

My 2K. I actually like the forged carbon thing much more than I thought I would. The watch is considerably more comfortable than the 1000. And the screen is in another league.


----------



## Jomarr (Apr 27, 2018)

therion said:


> My 2K. I actually like the forged carbon thing much more than I thought I would. The watch is considerably more comfortable than the 1000. And the screen is in another league.


Nice !! it’s a beautiful watch 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GrouchoM (Jul 11, 2013)

therion said:


> My 2K. I actually like the forged carbon thing much more than I thought I would. The watch is considerably more comfortable than the 1000. And the screen is in another league.


In another league?! Is it that more legible to you? 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## therion (Sep 6, 2011)

@GrouchoM I find it considerably more legible, especially in low light conditions. I had 4 different 1000's in the past and the one thing that has bothered me, was the dim display. This one is much better, at least to my eyes. I don't have a 1000 at hand to make a direct comparison, but it is in fact superior. It must have a better contrast or something, no idea.

Check out the pic of the 1k and 2k side by side made by docbrauni on the previous page, that's how I see the difference IRL. I couldn't see anything on the 1k display in certain lighting conditions, but I can see everything clearly on the new one.


----------



## ven (Sep 7, 2019)

master of mudmastery 👊🏻👊🏻👊🏻
Did a 5k day yesterday
1k








2k








2k


----------



## john lummis (Nov 21, 2021)

Finally I have the combination I wanted , a GWG1000 1A3ER with a black strap , in my opinion , this is how it should have left the factory


----------



## babylon19 (Aug 9, 2019)

john lummis said:


> Finally I have the combination I wanted , a GWG1000 1A3ER with a black strap , in my opinion , this is how it should have left the factory
> View attachment 16271005
> View attachment 16271009
> View attachment 16271011
> ...


Exactly what I am doing, with a DC bezel for the yellow text. Looks great!


----------



## ven (Sep 7, 2019)

john lummis said:


> Finally I have the combination I wanted , a GWG1000 1A3ER with a black strap , in my opinion , this is how it should have left the factory
> View attachment 16271005
> View attachment 16271009
> View attachment 16271011
> ...


Looks great with the Maharishi strap to (and desert camo )
1a3
Mh








DC


----------



## Palettj (Mar 29, 2014)

john lummis said:


> Finally I have the combination I wanted , a GWG1000 1A3ER with a black strap , in my opinion , this is how it should have left the factory
> View attachment 16271005
> View attachment 16271009
> View attachment 16271011
> ...


I totally agree with you, I did not want a green strap. I ended up getting the 1AJF with black strap & grey indices.


----------



## john lummis (Nov 21, 2021)

Palettj said:


> I totally agree with you, I did not want a green strap. I ended up getting the 1AJF with black strap & grey indices.


I wanted the white numbers and markers of the a3er but for some reason best known to Casio ,they chose the 'olive' strap to go with it ?????? , I either like a matching strap or a total contrast like the yellow or even red , I'd even like to see bright orange, but that doesn't exist. But green , no, just no , I will get a yellow strap in the future for the summer maybe but right now they are as scarce as hens teeth.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Definitely love my GWG 1000-1a3jf. Got it back in 2015 right after release day! Still rate it very high amongst my other MM. Timeless! 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ven (Sep 7, 2019)

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Definitely love my GWG 1000-1a3jf. Got it back in 2015 right after release day! Still rate it very high amongst my other MM. Timeless!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


100% agree. The OG mud🔥🔥🔥

Few recent pics of 2k and 1k featuring free Dibnah
2k desert and Fred 








1k








2k stealth


----------



## TheBearded (Jan 8, 2020)




----------



## Drummer1 (Nov 15, 2017)

I pulled the trigger and purchased the GWG-2000-1A1ER earlier this week and it arrived today! I am thrilled with this new model of the Mudmaster. Much more lighter and comfortable than my GWG-1000-1A9. I'm so glad the crown guard on the 2000 does not come down in a point like the 1000 does, so no more digging into my wrist bone. Love 😍 this watch so far!


----------



## Drummer1 (Nov 15, 2017)

I just found out after reading an article on G-Central.com that the GWG-2000-1A5 is on the end of production list already! Now I wish I would have bought that colorway first .





“End of Production” G-Shock Watches: Winter 2021 Update – G-Central G-Shock Watch Fan Blog







www.g-central.com


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

therion said:


> My 2K. I actually like the forged carbon thing much more than I thought I would. The watch is considerably more comfortable than the 1000. And the screen is in another league.


Damn it .. I may have to repurchase the sand 2k if these amazing pictures continue on .. damnnnn it !!! 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

ven said:


> master of mudmastery
> Did a 5k day yesterday
> 1k
> 
> ...


I'm sorry to hear you were chased that far ... hopefully in the future you can take better precautions hehehehe your 6ks are way more impressive (( 2k x 3 )) 


I think I definitely need a 2k back in rotation. Knowing you own all variants once it's all done and said of the 3 which is the hands down winner ? Day/night/sunny/cloudy all of the above ?









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Does anyone want to get rid of their fugly tan mk2 let me know please


Disregard i tracked down a new one at an amazing price lol .... I'll once again be posting up the 2k tan again ... damn it and all the great pics .. yall pulled me back in. 




Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Odourless (Sep 19, 2021)

docbrauni said:


> Hi there,
> 
> my new GWG-2000 says "hello" and compares to her older sister GWG-1000...
> 
> ...


Hi mate, realy nice shoot mate 

I just bought the 1a5, but now I want the 1a3 too. So that I can mix the watches like this :










My 1a5 shoot :


----------



## Odourless (Sep 19, 2021)

Ferretnose said:


> Hey, does anyone know if the sand beige strap is a limited edition? It seems to be selling for a hefty premium over list. Or is it just the model everyone wants right now? (I know it's my favorite.) Thanks.


Already comfirmed that the GWG-2000-1A5 is a *limited version*, and already stated "*End of Production*" this December.

You can see the thread here :
Looks Like A New Mudmaster is Close! GWG-2000

And here :





Cheers :


----------



## ven (Sep 7, 2019)

TatsNGuns said:


> I'm sorry to hear you were chased that far ... hopefully in the future you can take better precautions hehehehe your 6ks are way more impressive (( 2k x 3 ))
> 
> 
> I think I definitely need a 2k back in rotation. Knowing you own all variants once it's all done and said of the 3 which is the hands down winner ? Day/night/sunny/cloudy all of the above ?
> ...


Coincidently I have an H1000 on the way, love the MIP displays 🤙🏻
2k pic from a dog walk


----------



## Arun Das (Nov 26, 2021)

My first G-Shock


----------



## Jomarr (Apr 27, 2018)

Arun Das said:


> My first G-Shock


Nice !!! Congratulations!! Welcome to the G Shock world 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Arun Das said:


> My first G-Shock


If that's your first then you may not know it's best to go ahead and add a kick stand to your wallet ... cause it will be used again & again now. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Undo Button (Sep 20, 2021)

I do not like the sand beige strap at all.

Anyway, managed to snap the old and new models, not much difference in display, may e the angle


----------



## Undo Button (Sep 20, 2021)




----------



## therion (Sep 6, 2011)




----------



## GrouchoM (Jul 11, 2013)

Undo Button said:


> I do not like the sand beige strap at all.
> 
> Anyway, managed to snap the old and new models, not much difference in display, may e the angle
> View attachment 16289374


It could also be the strong omnidirectional store lighting

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Lepdiggums (Dec 24, 2018)

Off to work😆


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Bought again the Mudder 2k
























Although I think they did the same thing as some have mentioned... I cant recall if my first 2k came only with the casio tin ??

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## therion (Sep 6, 2011)

They come in these tin boxes over here in the EU.


----------



## ven (Sep 7, 2019)

Display defo more legible on 2k than 1k, no question there. Must be lighting 
Yesterday wore both (different times of course)
Just to be clear there is warm light 3000k on these pics and does show the 1k better than it is .

















Same lighting (low light as well) Not well lined up regarding size. But shows roughly the digital display difference in real life


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Since no one else has done the hard testing I guess I shall volunteer... the 2k passes with flying colors in the torture test known as the bubble bath. Personally cant stand baths as afterwards you need to shower just to feel clean. In this case it was to address a old cranky lower back ... the watch faired much better then myself.


I'm backing anyone who has already stated that the crown & entire set up is very intuitive aside from not having a single button press timer but that's nitpicking... think I'll probably end up picking up the other color variants. This time around I'm purposefully leaving the 1k away as to allow the 2k bonding to occur. Different watches.






























Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ctaranti (May 10, 2008)

Hadn’t originally planned on getting one of these but after seeing pics and getting a great deal I couldn’t resist.
Definitely love the color scheme and wearability / comfort is better than my Gwg-1000 (though I love that Mudmaster too)


----------



## Drummer1 (Nov 15, 2017)

TatsNGuns said:


> Bought again the Mudder 2k
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats! I need to get one before they become to hard to find at a good price😉!


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Drummer1 said:


> Congrats! I need to get one before they become to hard to find at a good price!


I " need " to get the other colors while everyone is hunting the tan Mudder hehehehe...

Pups approve of the 2k












































Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## ofted42 (Jan 11, 2018)

Still loving it, besides my B300 it gets all the wrist time lately. At this point the only thing that still bugs me is the lack of a 24 hour timer which seems like a screw up by someone on their end. Guess that's pretty good if that's my only nitpick though. Need to do a proper review one of these days, especially since I've started taking pieces off of it to see what's underneath.


----------



## Xerxes300 (Jul 3, 2017)

Gwg 2000











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## WES51 (Mar 30, 2016)

Xerxes300 said:


> Gwg 2000
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hats off to you if you purposely set up the light this way. It is beyond awesome.


----------



## Xerxes300 (Jul 3, 2017)

WES51 said:


> Hats off to you if you purposely set up the light this way. It is beyond awesome.


Thank you sir!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Let's get back to poorly taken images shall we .. these 3 met but didnt mingle ... too soon in the bonding process as I have now learned ..























Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## gartner (Nov 2, 2017)

Mighty trio you've got there.


----------



## L&W (May 11, 2021)

I initially didn't like the 2K, but more I look at the photo more I start to like it, and i must have it. So here it is. Finally joined the 2K club. 😜


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

L&W said:


> I initially didn't like the 2K, but more I look at the photo more I start to like it, and i must have it. So here it is. Finally joined the 2K club.
> View attachment 16305741


I did the exact same thing. The key is to allow the bonding period to occur. It's very much its own watch. Now I'm going about the business of getting a different color or two or three if some on here are correct about the Toyota landcruiser collab. Congrats on getting the best one first. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## D. A. (Tony) Vader (Nov 11, 2020)

*Squeaky GWG-2000?*

According to this video (in spanish, 0:40),:a GWG-2000 makes a squeaky sound after it was exposed to sea water (the video doesn't explain how or for how long).






My GWG-2000 doesn't make any noises but I have not been to the sea with it (nor to a swimming pool, etc)

Anybody has had a similar issue?

The noise seems to be real and it would be pretty strange considering that the watch, being a "MUDMASTER" should have been thoroughly tested in water, mud, etc.

The sound seems to be coming from the "wings" under the straps:










On my GWG-2000, these pieces are a little bit loose.

Since they don't seem to go anywhere that doesn't bother me and I don't think they can be tightened. The ones on my GG-1000 don't move though.

Anybody has noticed this?


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Oddly noticed this last night mostly due to giving my woman scratchies & then she noticed it & she has a hatred for quartz robot watches which seeings how she isnt into watches yet fully supports my " hobby " I cut her some slack .. plus she assumes all " robot watches " are like 200$ ... far be it for me to correct her... long story even longer I noticed it being the wings as well & I'm getting ready to slap some gun grease on / in them to see if that makes the noise goes away. 


Cause If gun grease, duct tape or zip ties wont fix something then it surely must be broke... I'll let you know how it goes. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Quota hora est? (May 10, 2021)

Like @L&W, I wasn't impressed with the photos on social media platform, but as an owner of the 1K, actually holding and wearing the GWG 2K made me realize this watch is a whole new ball game. Anyway, I don't know whether the 2K makes squeaky noise underwater


----------



## L&W (May 11, 2021)

I call mine for Desert Transformer. They could have replaced "3" with an Autobot logo. 😎


----------



## ven (Sep 7, 2019)

Dupe


----------



## ven (Sep 7, 2019)

2k mud afternoon 👊🏻


----------



## Odourless (Sep 19, 2021)

L&W said:


> I initially didn't like the 2K, but more I look at the photo more I start to like it, and i must have it. So here it is. Finally joined the 2K club. 😜
> View attachment 16305741


Nice pick bro, welcome to gwg2k "yellow" club


----------



## GaryK30 (Dec 14, 2014)

gshock highfashion (and his cat) have done a short review of the GWG-2000.


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Quota hora est? said:


> Like @L&W, I wasn't impressed with the photos on social media platform, but as an owner of the 1K, actually holding and wearing the GWG 2K made me realize this watch is a whole new ball game. Anyway, I don't know whether the 2K makes squeaky noise underwater


Yo bro!!! Are you in japan or is this Toyota model being sold here in the states? 

Is it in person more blue or more purple ish ...thanks.


And for the thread although neither 1k or 2k it did arrive via dhl from the islands of Japan and goes with the season , Happy Yule , Merry Christmas fellow brothers of time telling machines 






























Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

GaryK30 said:


> gshock highfashion (and his cat) have done a short review of the GWG-2000.


I havent seen it yet BUT I will tell you & him that if he doesnt give it the proper bonding time you will have 1 view vs if you dont allow it to grow on you then you will have an altogether different view. For those who naturally right off the bat loved it , especially those with the 1k .. well yall lot are better then I... this one took being bought , sent off to a new home , being missed & bought again lol.. now its staying here forever. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Xerxes300 (Jul 3, 2017)

GaryK30 said:


> gshock highfashion (and his cat) have done a short review of the GWG-2000.


Ma’ man literally used the 2nd hole and here I am with barely 4 left at the end… holy hell… 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Quota hora est? (May 10, 2021)

TatsNGuns said:


> Yo bro!!! Are you in japan or is this Toyota model being sold here in the states? Is it in person more blue or more purplish


This boutique in the island of Penang, Malaysia has the IA1 & 1A3 models which borders Thailand

Super impressed with the strap fit, the 2K is smaller than the 1K, feels and looks expensive.The 1A1 model has a monochromatic grey finish with polished stainless steel bezel and buttons.Under the boutique spotlights, the bezel really sparkles when you make slight wrist twists and because of the lighting, parts of the watch turn bluish purple but it's just colour optical illusions playing tricks on your eyes!


----------



## sixpiecepublishing (Feb 21, 2013)

This one came in the mail yesterday. Initial impressions: It's big, bad and beautiful. I had a hard time getting the right fit with the strap at first, but after a couple hours of dicking around it feels okay. The problem is that if it's too loose the crown portion digs into the top of my hand and the watch swings around like a wrecking ball. If I do it up tight enough to make it stay put higher up on the wrist it's too tight. I managed to find a happy medium, my advice would be to set it just a tad loose and give it some hours on the wrist, it'll grow on you. When it warms up it'll stay put where it won't bug the top of your hand. In terms of looks it's such a complex design with different materials, buttons, screws and guards all over and it all looks super high quality - it's on another level from your regular plastic G shock. People will notice this watch, I'm currently wearing it in the office and I'm keeping it under the sleeve because the damn thing is so loud I know everyone is going to ask about it. It has all the functions you'd ever need for some serious desk diving. If I ever get lost in the office I'll have all the resources I need for a safe return to my desk. This is the apex of rugged design aesthetic, it might not be the top of the mountain in terms of usefulness and a lot of it is just ridiculous, but that's why I enjoy it. It's just distilled badassery unlike any other watch I've worn.


----------



## cvdl (Feb 4, 2019)

I've said before that the new gwg-2000 wasn't my cup of tea, but the desert version looks a bit more uniform than the other colourways. 

So... I've got one coming in and see irl if it floats my boat. Guess it's a little bit of fomo, since I can't find any Japan version any more. The one with the fancy box packaging. Looks like the desert version is really out of production, as it was said before.


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

cvdl said:


> I've said before that the new gwg-2000 wasn't my cup of tea, but the desert version looks a bit more uniform than the other colourways.
> 
> So... I've got one coming in and see irl if it floats my boat. Guess it's a little bit of fomo, since I can't find any Japan version any more. The one with the fancy box packaging. Looks like the desert version is really out of production, as it was said before.


My original desert tan came with the nicer packaging this newest one came with just the tin. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## ven (Sep 7, 2019)

cvdl said:


> I've said before that the new gwg-2000 wasn't my cup of tea, but the desert version looks a bit more uniform than the other colourways.
> 
> So... I've got one coming in and see irl if it floats my boat. Guess it's a little bit of fomo, since I can't find any Japan version any more. The one with the fancy box packaging. Looks like the desert version is really out of production, as it was said before.


Still UK stock think 10 left .
I can help with shipping to you, actually done same for someone in Canada .
All it costs is what it costs, my time is free to help fellow G brothers and sisters out around globe where I can. That’s my reward. All I ask is just do a good turn for someone else, be it helping and old lady across the road or buying a McDonald’s for a homeless person.
So a cycle of good karma continues.
Only down side is my car has crank sensor issue which will be sorted soon. So can’t get about easy. Have to do job myself as no garages taking in work now.
And its a pain in the butt job (s4 v8).
Anyway offer there , just message me and can sort via email for ease of decide.


----------



## L&W (May 11, 2021)

cvdl said:


> I've said before that the new gwg-2000 wasn't my cup of tea, but the desert version looks a bit more uniform than the other colourways.
> 
> So... I've got one coming in and see irl if it floats my boat. Guess it's a little bit of fomo, since I can't find any Japan version any more. The one with the fancy box packaging. Looks like the desert version is really out of production, as it was said before.


I thought the same and changed my mine on the desert one for same reason. The blackened steel ring makes it look more uniform, more like GWG1000.
I was pleasantly surprised by the fit and finish of the watch. It wears smaller and equally comfortable as the GWG1000. GWG1000 is still the beast though, but 2000 is more refined. You won't regret it.


----------



## cvdl (Feb 4, 2019)

ven said:


> Still UK stock think 10 left .
> I can help with shipping to you, actually done same for someone in Canada .
> All it costs is what it costs, my time is free to help fellow G brothers and sisters out around globe where I can. That’s my reward. All I ask is just do a good turn for someone else, be it helping and old lady across the road or buying a McDonald’s for a homeless person.
> So a cycle of good karma continues.
> ...


That’s the holiday spirit!
Thanks for the offer, I purchased one from Germany and it’s on the way. It was 100 cheaper than retail over here.


----------



## Drummer1 (Nov 15, 2017)

I just received my desert beige color way and love it as much as the black version😊👍! I am glad I was able to purchase this color way since these are discontinued now. If any of you are looking for one, I bought mine from Relojesdemoda.com for $565! They have great prices and fast shipping! I hope that the GWG-2000TLC-1A will be released in the US for a more affordable price and not be to limited to get one for myself!


----------



## sixpiecepublishing (Feb 21, 2013)

Day 2 with the 2000 - Loving this thing, it's a beast, like my dad used to say it's built like a brick sh_t house.


----------



## GrouchoM (Jul 11, 2013)

sixpiecepublishing said:


> Day 2 with the 2000 - Loving this thing, it's a beast, like my dad used to say it's built like a brick sh_t house.
> 
> View attachment 16315285


Your dad had a lovely, poetic way with words. 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Two different tool watches ... the Tudor FUB pelagos & the carbon core 2k Mudder! The combo no one saw coming & probably dont want to see lol heheheh ...





































Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## sixpiecepublishing (Feb 21, 2013)

TatsNGuns said:


> Two different tool watches ... the Tudor FUB pelagos & the carbon core 2k Mudder! The combo no one saw coming & probably dont want to see lol heheheh ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice Tudor, what's the strap? Here's a combo with a couple different ga2100s


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

sixpiecepublishing said:


> Nice Tudor, what's the strap? Here's a combo with a couple different ga2100s
> 
> View attachment 16315694
> 
> ...


That goes to show how size friendly the 2k Mudder truly is , it should get all those who were afraid of the 1k off the fence and into the Mudder world. Strap was custom made by a dude in the UK pretty affordable even with shipping. He has pre made straps at lesser prices as well.























Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Aydrian (Oct 18, 2013)

Hi all! I have finally joined the GWG2000 group despite telling myself not to buy one as I have 2 GWG1000. Sheesh. 


When I bought my GWG2000, I was eager to wear it all day long. But contrary to others, I didn't find GWG2000 that comfortable to wear. Maybe Casio Gshock rubber band compound is still too hard for me, especially when I often use strap adapters with 3rd party rubber band for my other Gshocks. 

With no strap adapters for GWG2000 yet, I took a spare rubber watch band and a penknife to mod my GWG2000.

Not a work of beauty, but it will do for me. For now. 






























Sent from my SM-N986B using Tapatalk


----------



## sixpiecepublishing (Feb 21, 2013)

Aydrian said:


> Hi all! I have finally joined the GWG2000 group despite telling myself not to buy one as I have 2 GWG1000. Sheesh.
> 
> 
> When I bought my GWG2000, I was eager to wear it all day long. But contrary to others, I didn't find GWG2000 that comfortable to wear. Maybe Casio Gshock rubber band compound is still too hard for me, especially when I often use strap adapters with 3rd party rubber band for my other Gshocks.
> ...


Nice custom job, looks good with the black rubber strap. I found the 2000 uncomfortable too at first.


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Aydrian said:


> Hi all! I have finally joined the GWG2000 group despite telling myself not to buy one as I have 2 GWG1000. Sheesh.
> 
> 
> When I bought my GWG2000, I was eager to wear it all day long. But contrary to others, I didn't find GWG2000 that comfortable to wear. Maybe Casio Gshock rubber band compound is still too hard for me, especially when I often use strap adapters with 3rd party rubber band for my other Gshocks.
> ...


Great precise cuts !! Did you do anything to stiffen the rubber (( this sounds so wrong )) either way did you stiffen the rubber pre cut ? I know when I have done these types of projects before I have benefited from small metal tubes that still allow in my case the spring bar to fit through. My cuts looked like a blind butcher compared to yours.

Process ?? 

And this started life as a 24 or 22mm strap? 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Xerxes300 (Jul 3, 2017)

Aydrian said:


> Hi all! I have finally joined the GWG2000 group despite telling myself not to buy one as I have 2 GWG1000. Sheesh.
> 
> 
> When I bought my GWG2000, I was eager to wear it all day long. But contrary to others, I didn't find GWG2000 that comfortable to wear. Maybe Casio Gshock rubber band compound is still too hard for me, especially when I often use strap adapters with 3rd party rubber band for my other Gshocks.
> ...


Could you take a picture of the lugs and what it looks like from the bottom?

Would be interested to put it on a nato or nasa velcro.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## RPM-diver (Jan 23, 2018)

I received mine just 5 days ago. They were just released in Canada. So far I really enjoy wearing this. It's pretty comfortable on my 7.75" wrist.
The last time I bought a casio was ~15 years ago...a Casio Pathfinder PAG-70 (2872) Triple Sensor, 50m. It still works very well.


----------



## sixpiecepublishing (Feb 21, 2013)

Snowmaster


----------



## Aydrian (Oct 18, 2013)

sixpiecepublishing said:


> Nice custom job, looks good with the black rubber strap. I found the 2000 uncomfortable too at first.


Thanks Bro. Finally hearing that I am not the only one who finds that the strap can be more comfortable.


Sent from my SM-N986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Aydrian (Oct 18, 2013)

TatsNGuns said:


> Great precise cuts !! Did you do anything to stiffen the rubber (( this sounds so wrong )) either way did you stiffen the rubber pre cut ? I know when I have done these types of projects before I have benefited from small metal tubes that still allow in my case the spring bar to fit through. My cuts looked like a blind butcher compared to yours.
> 
> Process ??
> 
> ...


Stiffening of rubber?
Hmmm.... 


I did consider this and prefer to use rubber watch band with end ridges and the band should be good quality (Barton elite silicon bands are good starting point). I tried with FKM rubber as they are highly pliable, but some variants are too tough for my penknife to cut. 

I used 24mm rubber bands, but I think 26mm should do fine too.

Also, I just use a penknife, but ensure that the blades are new though. If you are worried abt imprecise cuts. You can either practice cutting on separate pieces of paper or mark out on the rubber watch band itself before cutting.

But do note that I will be changing back to casio band if I am doing anything rigorous, as I really don't think my mod band are that tough after cutting!

Pacparts are starting to sell original Casio bands for GWG2000 if you prefer the safest route though.

Hope this helps!


Sent from my SM-N986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Aydrian (Oct 18, 2013)

Aydrian said:


> Stiffening of rubber?
> Hmmm....
> 
> 
> ...


A picture of the "end ridges"









Sent from my SM-N986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Aydrian (Oct 18, 2013)

Xerxes300 said:


> Could you take a picture of the lugs and what it looks like from the bottom?
> 
> Would be interested to put it on a nato or nasa velcro.
> 
> ...


Hi Bro, I don't think it is possible as it doesn't use a spring bar or a screw tube. It uses 2 separate screws to hold the band. That's why I needed to cut the centre portion of my 3rd party band.

Hope the following pictures help.
















Sent from my SM-N986B using Tapatalk


----------



## ven (Sep 7, 2019)

Recent 1k and 2k pics 
Merry Christmas 🎄🔥🎄🙏🏻


----------



## ven (Sep 7, 2019)

Merry muddy Christmas ❤🎄❤🎄❤☃


----------



## L&W (May 11, 2021)

Swapped the keeper between GWG-1000 and GWG-2000 and I like the result. GWG-1000 become more comfy to wear and GWG-2000 looks better with the metal keeper. 🙂


----------



## sixpiecepublishing (Feb 21, 2013)

L&W said:


> Swapped the keeper between GWG-1000 and GWG-2000 and I like the result. GWG-1000 become more comfy to wear and GWG-2000 looks better with the metal keeper. 🙂
> View attachment 16321951
> View attachment 16321952
> View attachment 16321953


Aw man, now I want a metal keeper


----------



## Odourless (Sep 19, 2021)

L&W said:


> Swapped the keeper between GWG-1000 and GWG-2000 and I like the result. GWG-1000 become more comfy to wear and GWG-2000 looks better with the metal keeper. 🙂
> View attachment 16321951
> View attachment 16321952
> View attachment 16321953


This is so perfect, like its meant to be.

I saw the gwg2k parts already available here :
Pacparts


----------



## ven (Sep 7, 2019)

Stealth 🥷🥷🥷🥷


----------



## Odourless (Sep 19, 2021)

Does anyone know this part are made by what material? is it plastic/resin or carbon?

At first I thought it was a plastic, but the more I looked at it the more I realize there is some pattern on the surface looked like a carbon.


----------



## cvdl (Feb 4, 2019)

Received my 2k desert today.

I don’t like the thick hour hand or the large blacked out ends of the hour and minute hands.
The Christmas tree is alright. The crown, I don’t like the clicking feeling when rotating.
And the last nitpicking is that the back cover is really uninspiring.

These minor gripes aside, I think it’s overall a nice refresh. Comfy and more of a daily wear with the smaller size of the watch.


----------



## cvdl (Feb 4, 2019)

Two more observations.

First one is how it wears in my small wrist
I’m wearing the 1k between 4th or 5th.
With the 2k this is 3rd and 4th hole. The 3rd hole is really tight though.

Second observation. Maybe it’s because the size of my wrist, the wings on the strap can move around quite a bit, unless I wear it on the 3rd hole, locking the movement of the wings.
When wearing it on 4th hole, the wings have space to grind against the strap and case back. Because of that, it’s already making some squeaky noises.


----------



## ven (Sep 7, 2019)

Double 2k day(also a double 9400 day to but not right thread 😀


----------



## ven (Sep 7, 2019)

cvdl said:


> Received my 2k desert today.
> 
> I don’t like the thick hour hand or the large blacked out ends of the hour and minute hands.
> The Christmas tree is alright. The crown, I don’t like the clicking feeling when rotating.
> ...


I
Find lume same, just shorter markers on the 2k.
But the dig display is easier to read (more legible )
On the 2k.


----------



## FarmeR57 (Dec 25, 2017)

Haven't warmed to the 2K yet but enjoy the 1K


----------



## D. A. (Tony) Vader (Nov 11, 2020)

And a Happy New Master!:


----------



## sixpiecepublishing (Feb 21, 2013)




----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)

Finally got it. I gotta say, it is one good looking watch and it wears like a dream. It is so light and significantly thinner than my gg-b100. I understand the complaint that it doesn't offer any new functionality, buy the cosmetic differences really set it apart and made it worth purchasing. I never bought the 1000 because I preferred the look of my gg-b100, but the new subtle (not so subtle actually) tweaks really changed things for me. Absolutely love this guy and cannot wait to bang it around on some hikes.


----------



## Bulldog (Feb 16, 2006)

deleted...


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Congrats @Mr.Jones82  Nicely done and a great start for 2022 All the best; enjoy 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TTV (Jul 13, 2021)

Mr.Jones82 said:


> Finally got it. I gotta say, it is one good looking watch and it wears like a dream. It is so light and significantly thinner than my gg-b100. I understand the complaint that it doesn't offer any new functionality, buy the cosmetic differences really set it apart and made it worth purchasing. I never bought the 1000 because I preferred the look of my gg-b100, but the new subtle (not so subtle actually) tweaks really changed things for me. Absolutely love this guy and cannot wait to bang it around on some hikes.
> View attachment 16332551
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats @Mr.Jones82 👍 Really visual size comparison, thanks 😍


----------



## Panayiotis (Dec 11, 2021)

My first G shock.


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Happy new year men !!!









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

FarmeR57 said:


> Haven't warmed to the 2K yet but enjoy the 1K
> View attachment 16327411


As mentioned before this 2k can only be bonded with 1 on 1 .. if you wear your 1k prior to bonding you will end up ditching it as witnessed & experienced by myself which lead to me sending the first one down the road only for weeks later to be bought again but this time I took my own advice. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jomarr (Apr 27, 2018)

Mr.Jones82 said:


> Finally got it. I gotta say, it is one good looking watch and it wears like a dream. It is so light and significantly thinner than my gg-b100. I understand the complaint that it doesn't offer any new functionality, buy the cosmetic differences really set it apart and made it worth purchasing. I never bought the 1000 because I preferred the look of my gg-b100, but the new subtle (not so subtle actually) tweaks really changed things for me. Absolutely love this guy and cannot wait to bang it around on some hikes.
> View attachment 16332551
> 
> 
> ...


Congratulations !! It’s a beautiful watch i love mine @ [mention]Mr.Jones82 ; [/mention]










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sixpiecepublishing (Feb 21, 2013)

After a week on the wrist, the watch is AWESOME


----------



## ven (Sep 7, 2019)

Mr.Jones82 said:


> Finally got it. I gotta say, it is one good looking watch and it wears like a dream. It is so light and significantly thinner than my gg-b100. I understand the complaint that it doesn't offer any new functionality, buy the cosmetic differences really set it apart and made it worth purchasing. I never bought the 1000 because I preferred the look of my gg-b100, but the new subtle (not so subtle actually) tweaks really changed things for me. Absolutely love this guy and cannot wait to bang it around on some hikes.
> View attachment 16332551
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats and wear in good health. From many now who prefer the 1k. I am finding now they have tried the 2k, things start fitting into place. The 2k is more classy, lighter, slimmer, imo comfortable with the softer strap. Display more legible and the forged carbon bespoke to each mud is very nice. 
Would love to see this on a new rangeman.
I love both, although both gwg and ABC, that’s it! Totally different to wear and cosmetically .

MTGWG2000😎

Meal out with the 🥷2k
















Some desert 2k👊🏻
























Happy new year mud masters ❤🙏🏻❤


----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)

ven said:


> Congrats and wear in good health. From many now who prefer the 1k. I am finding now they have tried the 2k, things start fitting into place. The 2k is more classy, lighter, slimmer, imo comfortable with the softer strap. Display more legible and the forged carbon bespoke to each mud is very nice.
> Would love to see this on a new rangeman.
> I love both, although both gwg and ABC, that’s it! Totally different to wear and cosmetically .
> 
> ...


Awesome! Yeah, a lot of people were down on the forged carbon, but I think it looks amazing. Probably one if my favorite aspects. Totally agree about the gw-9400. I think we will see that this year hopefully. I do miss the cool casebacks though.


----------



## Aydrian (Oct 18, 2013)

My GWG2000 saying hi! So far this watch dominate all wrist time.










Sent from my SM-N986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Odourless (Sep 19, 2021)

Aydrian said:


> My GWG2000 saying hi! So far this watch dominate all wrist time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi bro, can you take a wristshot again with a far angle? I want to see it from the distance.


----------



## cvdl (Feb 4, 2019)

Wishing you all a new normal 2022!

Happy New Year 🥳


----------



## Jomarr (Apr 27, 2018)

Happy New Year 2022








 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## L&W (May 11, 2021)

GWG1000 today


----------



## Aydrian (Oct 18, 2013)

Odourless said:


> Hi bro, can you take a wristshot again with a far angle? I want to see it from the distance.


Far angle? Is this pic okie?









Sent from my SM-N986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)

Some thoughts thus far.

1. This Muddy is damn pretty. The polish on the inner bezel and on the button edges really make it captivating to look at. As mentioned before, the forged carbon also adds to the visual dynamics and gives it a flavor all its own.

2. Strap is comfy, but part of me wishes it had the same suppleness as my GST. I've yet to find a strap as comfy, but I have a feeling the design focus of the Mudmaster's strap was more about durability.

3. Lume is pretty good, but I don't really care since it has a pretty powerful backlight. Still, nice to see decent lume on a G since it is a bit hard to come by in a lot of models.

4. The negative is great. At this point if you're claiming not to purchase it because of the negative then you're just taking some sort of misguided principled stance or it is about aesthetics for you because there aren't any legibility issues, at least to my eyes. I have the black version so as long as it is functional, I prefer the negative since it more easily integrates with the rest of the dial.

5. I really like how they made the solar panels into something more organic that actually is aesthetically pleasing and really adds something to the overall refinement. Simply put, it looks cool.

6. The hands are extremely legible. The paint and lume (the mode indicator in particular) make it very legible and again lend it another level of refinement.

7. It is kind of a weird mix of contradictions. The carbon fiber construction makes it lighter and more wearable, but then a SS bezel is tossed on it. It is meant to be one of the biggest and baddest monsters out there made to take abuse and anything you can throw at it, yet they dolled it up with stainless steel and polish. I don't care and I like all these new design choices, but interesting nonetheless. Just because it is made to go to hell and back doesn't mean it has to look like hell, right?

So yeah, it gets high points from me. I didn't think I would care about not having BT, but I kind of forgot you have to do everything with that smart crown. So annoying, but whatever. I only use the stopwatch and compass so it doesn't really matter since I won't ever need to meddle with it again now that I have everything setup the way I want it. I like having the crown for aesthetic reasons though, but man, I wish it was like the ana-Frog where you have the BT as an option.


----------



## Odourless (Sep 19, 2021)

Aydrian said:


> Far angle? Is this pic okie?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi bro, really apreciate this pict.
This is damn cool, absolutely I will get a black resin to 
The sand beige strap is okay, but the black strap give a totaly different vibe, good for rotation.


----------



## GrouchoM (Jul 11, 2013)

Mr.Jones82 said:


> Some thoughts thus far.
> 
> 1. This Muddy is damn pretty. The polish on the inner bezel and on the button edges really make it captivating to look at. As mentioned before, the forged carbon also adds to the visual dynamics and gives it a flavor all its own.
> 
> ...


I think point #4 is due to the former (gwg-1000) having a mediocre negative display. Several members here have stated that the gwg-2k has a better display. 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Aydrian (Oct 18, 2013)

Odourless said:


> Hi bro, really apreciate this pict.
> This is damn cool, absolutely I will get a black resin to
> The sand beige strap is okay, but the black strap give a totaly different vibe, good for rotation.


Bro, just to share with you that there will be 3rd party strap adapter (24mm spring bar) coming up soon. If you can wait, do wait for for the adapter (i had to throw away straps due to error in cutting!)

But if you are impatient like me, I recommend Barton 24mm (or 26mm). You might also want to practise cutting on paper or cardboard first before trying on an actual rubber strap.

Also, not all rubber straps can be cut. I tried cutting a FKM strap, but not possible.

All the best and share your pics Bro!



Sent from my SM-N986B using Tapatalk


----------



## L&W (May 11, 2021)

GrouchoM said:


> I think point #4 is due to the former (gwg-1000) having a mediocre negative display. Several members here have stated that the gwg-2k has a better display.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


The negative display on GWG-1000 is perfectly fine. Don't understand the complain about it. I actually like it better. The display on 2000 has a greenish hue which I don't like.


----------



## Illsa Moustache (May 18, 2021)

Not a GWG, but it is a 1000. I’ve had it for a week now, Christmas present. So far I love it! I like the aesthetics of this GG over the GWG’s, especially with the + display. The only gripe I have is that the light sucks, and lume is average. I’d love to see G-Shock put out a MM like this with tritium tubes. 👍🏻


----------



## Illsa Moustache (May 18, 2021)

sixpiecepublishing said:


> Aw man, now I want a metal keeper


I’ve got 2 metal keepers from my Rangeman that you can have if you want them. I switched them for some resin keepers that I got trough Amazon, which are much tighter and don’t move at all. PM me if you want them. I think the straps are the same width.


----------



## L&W (May 11, 2021)




----------



## cvdl (Feb 4, 2019)

Curious to see how it ages when the bumpers and lugs are all scratched and chipped. 
Will it add to the battle look or will it look cheap.

I already enquired if those parts are available to order and what the damage will be.


----------



## L&W (May 11, 2021)

cvdl said:


> Curious to see how it ages when the bumpers and lugs are all scratched and chipped.
> Will it add to the battle look or will it look cheap.
> 
> I already enquired if those parts are available to order and what the damage will be.


well it will definitely be more expensive to replace the bezel part than GWG-1000. Just these 2 pieces cost more than $200 according to Pacparts.


----------



## cvdl (Feb 4, 2019)

L&W said:


> well it will definitely be more expensive to replace the bezel part than GWG-1000. Just these 2 pieces cost more than $200 according to Pacparts.
> View attachment 16339410


No way…
I mailed my supplier because I already have a small chip where the top screw goes.


----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)

L&W said:


> well it will definitely be more expensive to replace the bezel part than GWG-1000. Just these 2 pieces cost more than $200 according to Pacparts.
> View attachment 16339410
> View attachment 16339418


Dayyuummmmm, 😄 😄 🤣 😂 Reminds of this time I looked into buying a strap from Omega for my AT. The strap itself was priced pretty insanely, but then it also required a tiny little metal piece to fit between the straps and the lugs to give it a more integrated look...and it was around $200 just for those pieces alone. We are talking tiny, tic-tac sized pieces of metal. Pretty shocking what you can get charged.


----------



## babylon19 (Aug 9, 2019)

cvdl said:


> No way…
> I mailed my supplier because I already have a small chip where the top screw goes.


Any pics? Would love to see how these wear.

I really want to try a back to back 1K and 2K wear test to see definitively what I prefer the real world look/feel of.


----------



## L&W (May 11, 2021)

Mr.Jones82 said:


> Dayyuummmmm, 😄 😄 🤣 😂 Reminds of this time I looked into buying a strap from Omega for my AT. The strap itself was priced pretty insanely, but then it also required a tiny little metal piece to fit between the straps and the lugs to give it a more integrated look...and it was around $200 just for those pieces alone. We are talking tiny, tic-tac sized pieces of metal. Pretty shocking what you can get charged.


LOL, the same when I tried to order a rubber diver strap for my JLC MCDC at my AD. Not only its pricey, it doesn't even come with the buckle. You need to buy that separately. Nothing special with that buckle except the price. 😂👎


----------



## GaryK30 (Dec 14, 2014)

Watch Geek has posted a review of the GWG-2000.


----------



## GrouchoM (Jul 11, 2013)

Interesting video. He never mentions of the display is noticeably easier to read. Also, I didn't notice before that the L2L length grew. 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## L&W (May 11, 2021)

GaryK30 said:


> Watch Geek has posted a review of the GWG-2000.


I agree with him. 2000 is fancy while 1000 is tough and rugged. Two different watches.


----------



## GrouchoM (Jul 11, 2013)

cvdl said:


> No way…
> I mailed my supplier because I already have a small chip where the top screw goes.


Is this material more prone to chipping than the resin? 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## L&W (May 11, 2021)

GWG-1000 is still the King of Mudmaster.


----------



## cvdl (Feb 4, 2019)

babylon19 said:


> Any pics? Would love to see how these wear.
> 
> I really want to try a back to back 1K and 2K wear test to see definitively what I prefer the real world look/feel of.


It’s like a dot sized chip. Luckily its not really noticeable because its at the edge. I’ll try to take a photo of it this week.



GrouchoM said:


> Is this material more prone to chipping than the resin?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


The carbon fiber is still cured or mixed with epoxy/resin type of glue. It looks like they used chopped carbon fiber and then molded it into the lug forms.
I think that the use of forged carbon fiber on the bezel parts is more from a design and marketing point of view. It looks pretty, but a regular resin piece should function the same.

Since the parts consists of epoxy/resin, it still acts the same as any other hard resin/plastic parts. Meaning, it scratches and dings and chipping will occur when you hit it on something sharp or pointy, like rocks or straight edges.

As others have said before, the 1k is a work horse and the 2k a show horse, especially if the carbon parts are 100 usd a piece, while a basic 1k bezel is like 10 usd.


----------



## GrouchoM (Jul 11, 2013)

cvdl said:


> It’s like a dot sized chip. Luckily its not really noticeable because its at the edge. I’ll try to take a photo of it this week.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bummer. I want the workhorse of the 1k and the brighter display of the 2k.

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bus007 (Dec 30, 2021)

I received my GWG 2000 today. It will replace my Gulfmaster. I like the size and weight of it.


----------



## L&W (May 11, 2021)

GrouchoM said:


> Bummer. I want the workhorse of the 1k and the brighter display of the 2k.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


Go for the 1000. It's a beast. The display is not bad at all. Don't understand the complain about it.


----------



## GrouchoM (Jul 11, 2013)

L&W said:


> Go for the 1000. It's a beast. The display is not bad at all. Don't understand the complain about it.


I had it already. In most of the lighting situations I wore it in, the display wasn't easy enough to read quickly for my decrepit eyes. 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## kubr1ck (Oct 9, 2008)

GrouchoM said:


> I had it already. In most of the lighting situations I wore it in, the display wasn't easy enough to read quickly for my decrepit eyes.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


Just get a GBD-200, Groucho. You'll save $600 and have Casio's best display to date. Solar and atomic are overrated anyway.


----------



## sixpiecepublishing (Feb 21, 2013)

kubr1ck said:


> Just get a GBD-200, Groucho. You'll save $600 and have Casio's best display to date. Solar and atomic are overrated anyway.
> View attachment 16345220


I've been looking for that one, it's not on the g Shock Canada website, is there a good seller that has them?


----------



## kubr1ck (Oct 9, 2008)

sixpiecepublishing said:


> I've been looking for that one, it's not on the g Shock Canada website, is there a good seller that has them?


Macy's has it but I don't believe they ship to Canada. Right Time also has it, and I think they do, so they might be your best bet if you want it for MSRP ($150). This is a limited colorway so it will be marked up on many sites.


----------



## GrouchoM (Jul 11, 2013)

I have the Garmin Solar Instinct for a MIPS solar/syncing digital. I'd love aG shock built watch with the layout of a Lemania 5100 chronograph (central minutes chrono), like my Damasko









Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## L&W (May 11, 2021)

The beast


----------



## Odourless (Sep 19, 2021)

Aydrian said:


> Bro, just to share with you that there will be 3rd party strap adapter (24mm spring bar) coming up soon. If you can wait, do wait for for the adapter (i had to throw away straps due to error in cutting!)
> 
> But if you are impatient like me, I recommend Barton 24mm (or 26mm). You might also want to practise cutting on paper or cardboard first before trying on an actual rubber strap.
> 
> ...


I think I will wait the 3rd party strap adapter


Aydrian said:


> Bro, just to share with you that there will be 3rd party strap adapter (24mm spring bar) coming up soon. If you can wait, do wait for for the adapter (i had to throw away straps due to error in cutting!)
> 
> But if you are impatient like me, I recommend Barton 24mm (or 26mm). You might also want to practise cutting on paper or cardboard first before trying on an actual rubber strap.
> 
> ...


To fit perfectly I think the option is to buy the original black (grayish) 1A1 version from pacparts.com, but its quite expensive LOL $67.93 









I think I'l have to wait the 3rd party adapter, is it available yet? is there any website or link where I can find it?

My other gwg2k idea is like this : 😄











thanks


----------



## Aydrian (Oct 18, 2013)

Odourless said:


> I think I will wait the 3rd party strap adapter
> 
> To fit perfectly I think the option is to buy the original black (grayish) 1A1 version from pacparts.com, but its quite expensive LOL $67.93
> View attachment 16347674
> ...


Hi Bro,
You would need to wait for the 3rd party strap adapter. Currently they are still in the prototype stage. You may wish to look for "Jaysandkays" on ebay.

And I think that combo looks good! Pity the strap isn't that comfortable for me, so can't try it out....

While waiting, I took the knife to a Casio Protrek strap and cut to fit to a new GWG2000. Personally, I like the material of the Protrek strap (so much softer than Gshock straps!) and the taper (like a pilot's watch strap!)

What do you think?









Sent from my SM-N986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Aspirin-san (Jun 14, 2020)

L&W said:


> I agree with him. 2000 is fancy while 1000 is tough and rugged. Two different watches.


Well I see it differently.
GWG 1000 is with the cheaper resin body and looks cheapish
The GWG 2000 has the new crabon infused body that is both more durable and looks pleasing to the eye with the unique marble pattern.

Honestly sometimes GWG 2000 just gets hate out of spite or because the person in question already cashed in on GWG 1000 and is high оn copium trying to justify that GWG 2000 is worse in every way.
Before I did not considered GWG 1000 since I have the 9400 that does pretty much the same, especially handling one (GWG 1000), I decided it is not worth it at this point. Sure the GWG - 1000 has a sapphire but it does not warrant such premium price, he's not even a Frogman. However with 2000 things are getting into place. Especially when you can find him sometimes at lower price than the original one.
Naturally that will trigger neuron activation and create the "Rolex effect" - oh I see, the GWG - 2000 can be found at lower $$, therefore it is inferior to the GWG 1000.


----------



## L&W (May 11, 2021)

Aspirin-san said:


> Well I see it differently.
> GWG 1000 is with the cheaper resin body and looks cheapish
> The GWG 2000 has the new crabon infused body that is both more durable and looks pleasing to the eye with the unique marble pattern.
> 
> ...


Call GWG2000 fancy is a compliment, not hate man. 😄 I have both and like both. As I said, two different watches.


----------



## Aspirin-san (Jun 14, 2020)

These were just random thoughts and observation as a whole regarding the model and the "controversy" surrounding it. Right from the get go, majority were hostile towards it, while I think it looks better than the old model and I am not even a Mudmaster fan, but I am considering the TLC model since I think it looks the best.


----------



## L&W (May 11, 2021)

Aspirin-san said:


> These were just random thoughts and observation as a whole regarding the model and the "controversy" surrounding it. Right from the get go, majority were hostile towards it, while I think it looks better than the old model and I am not even a Mudmaster fan, but I am considering the TLC model since I think it looks the best.


Depends on if you already own 1K or not. I like 1K and don't see 2K is a successor to 1K. I see it as a parallel model like D1000 and A1000 Frogman.


----------



## Aspirin-san (Jun 14, 2020)

L&W said:


> Depends on if you already own 1K or not. I like 1K and don't see 2K is a successor to 1K. I see it as a parallel model like D1000 and A1000 Frogman.


No, I don't own 1000, but as far as compared to D-Frog - the latter is still better built and higher tier IMHO


----------



## L&W (May 11, 2021)

Aspirin-san said:


> No, I don't own 1000, but as far as compared to D-Frog - the latter is still better built and higher tier IMHO


Agree to disagree 🙂


----------



## Aspirin-san (Jun 14, 2020)

L&W said:


> Agree to disagree 🙂


Yes, I agree. 
You *are *wrong.


----------



## Odourless (Sep 19, 2021)

People are free to express their opinion... there is no perfect watch for every people.... some people use it as a tool, some people use it as an accessories, and some it just to put on the showcase...etc. If you like it just buy it, if you can afford it just buy it, otherwise don't !

But, I'm back to the title of this thread which is quite simple, to show off their gwg2k and 1k ...

Good morning from my gwg2k

(different light direction...different looks and ambience )


----------



## JefedeJefes (Nov 5, 2021)

GWG-2000TLC-1AJR is already on ebay for $1400.
The Land Cruiser model.








CASIO G-SHOCK TEAM LAND CRUISER TOYOTA AUTO BODY TIE-UP MODEL GWG-2000TLC-1AJR LIMITED EDITION JDM


Bold, fearless, and ready for anything! A very special collaboration between G-SHOCK and the Toyota Auto Body Team Land Cruiser inspired by this veteran of the toughest race in the world, the Dakar Rally.Built to withstand all the mud and dust your adventures can bring, the G-SHOCK MUDMASTER is...




japan-select.com


----------



## L&W (May 11, 2021)




----------



## L&W (May 11, 2021)

Big and comfy


----------



## ven (Sep 7, 2019)

L&W said:


> well it will definitely be more expensive to replace the bezel part than GWG-1000. Just these 2 pieces cost more than $200 according to Pacparts.
> View attachment 16339410
> View attachment 16339418


That’s ridiculous and some!!! Wow, if I have to pay that out one day to replace . My mind will change pretty quick in this G!!! 50 bucks maybe, but 200 that’s a joke!


----------



## ven (Sep 7, 2019)

Gone for the triple for mud Monday 
2k stealth mud morning 








2k desert mud afternoon 








1k in dc attire mud evening


----------



## TTV (Jul 13, 2021)

ven said:


> Gone for the triple for mud Monday
> 2k stealth mud morning
> 
> 
> ...


You really have Mudday as the start of the work week 😉


----------



## TheBearded (Jan 8, 2020)

Mudmaster work.


----------



## ven (Sep 7, 2019)

TTV said:


> You really have Mudday as the start of the work week 😉


I’m so tempted for the TLC flavour but resisting so far. I really don’t want 3 of the same, regardless of editions or colours. But this is the first TLC I actually like! (Not a big fan of the blue although I admit it’s nice ).


----------



## TTV (Jul 13, 2021)

ven said:


> I’m so tempted for the TLC flavour but resisting so far. I really don’t want 3 of the same, regardless of editions or colours. But this is the first TLC I actually like! (Not a big fan of the blue although I admit it’s nice ).


Heh, let's wait until you have the full house of GWG-2k 😅😅

I'm still having internal discussion, whether order now or wait.... Funny thing is, that the price of the 2k is "only" 939EUR in local stores, while it is around 630EUR in Spain 🤔


----------



## Aspirin-san (Jun 14, 2020)

Odourless said:


> People are free to express their opinion... there is no perfect watch for every people.... some people use it as a tool, some people use it as an accessories, and some it just to put on the showcase...etc. If you like it just buy it, if you can afford it just buy it, otherwise don't !
> 
> But, I'm back to the title of this thread which is quite simple, to show off their gwg2k and 1k ...
> 
> ...


Yes, but logically it does not make sense, since there is almost no price difference in both models, build wise it is clearly an improvement.
I can understand if Casio were asking 400€ or more, in this case it was gonna be a scummy move. But basically you get the two models, 1000 still in production and 2000 if you want that extra carbon infused quality without compromising function or adding liability.
I hate to use the term "Well, if you don't like X, than don't watch it/buy it." since I believe that everybody has the right to try and experience whatever object or media is discussed/criticized to get a better grasp in order to enrich the conversation. Not to mention no one can stop anybody from cashing in on whatever his mind is set to and experience whatever he had set in mind.


----------



## L&W (May 11, 2021)

TTV said:


> Heh, let's wait until you have the full house of GWG-2k 😅😅
> 
> I'm still having internal discussion, whether order now or wait.... Funny thing is, that the price of the 2k is "only" 939EUR in local stores, while it is around 630EUR in Spain 🤔


I never buy from local store. The price difference is just too much. 🙂


----------



## ven (Sep 7, 2019)

TTV said:


> Heh, let's wait until you have the full house of GWG-2k 😅😅
> 
> I'm still having internal discussion, whether order now or wait.... Funny thing is, that the price of the 2k is "only" 939EUR in local stores, while it is around 630EUR in Spain 🤔


Think a Maharishi now coming soon. So I’m just holding off at moment. Will see price and design first and decide from there I think. TLC is nice and cool, but every G now is want not need. So I’m trying!!!! to be a bit more stand back and enjoy ones I have. The 2k’s now only get worn once a week for a few hours . More I add , even less.
Plus I have other bad habits to feed 😅


----------



## kubr1ck (Oct 9, 2008)

ven said:


> Think a Maharishi now coming soon. So I’m just holding off at moment. Will see price and design first and decide from there I think. TLC is nice and cool, but every G now is want not need. So I’m trying!!!! to be a bit more stand back and enjoy ones I have. The 2k’s now only get worn once a week for a few hours . More I add , even less.
> Plus I have other bad habits to feed 😅


Wait until the G-SHOCK 40th anniversary hits. There will be some amazing colorways for this watch.


----------



## danielsallfix (Nov 25, 2017)

Gwg1000+Gwg1000=Gwg2000?


----------



## TTV (Jul 13, 2021)

danielsallfix said:


> Gwg1000+Gwg1000=Gwg2000?
> View attachment 16365352


Please show the brand new GWG-3000 😍👍


----------



## fiskit69 (Aug 6, 2018)

kubr1ck said:


> Wait until the G-SHOCK 40th anniversary hits. There will be some amazing colorways for this watch.


When is the 40 year anniversary?

I got the desert one off eBay. It’s nice. I feel it’s a side option to the 1k though. I haven’t worn my mud masters lately cause I’ve been all about a few MTG B1000 models but for rugged toughness you can’t beat the gwg line. I DO wonder why Casio put the 2k out cause if feels like a side grade and not an upgrade.

looking at the stealth 2k and the black 2k with the green strap, I think the stealth model is really underwhelming. Feels like it doesn’t have any personality. Anybody else feel that way?


----------



## cvdl (Feb 4, 2019)

fiskit69 said:


> When is the 40 year anniversary?


2023. So save up in case some nice pieces comes along.


----------



## Odourless (Sep 19, 2021)

fiskit69 said:


> When is the 40 year anniversary?
> 
> I got the desert one off eBay. It’s nice. I feel it’s a side option to the 1k though. I haven’t worn my mid masters lately cause I’ve been all about a few MTG B1000 models but for rugged toughness you can’t beat the gwg line. I DO wonder why Casio out the 2k out cause if feels like a side grade and not an upgrade.
> 
> looking at the stealth 2k and the black 2k with the green strap, I think the stealth model is really underwhelming. Feels like it doesn’t have any personality. Anybody else feel that way?


Thats why its called "stealth", the personality is stealth 😂 The stealth (1A1) model is cool though, suitable in many ocasion with formal or casual outfit. But at the end I bought the sand beige.


----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)

fiskit69 said:


> When is the 40 year anniversary?
> 
> I got the desert one off eBay. It’s nice. I feel it’s a side option to the 1k though. I haven’t worn my mid masters lately cause I’ve been all about a few MTG B1000 models but for rugged toughness you can’t beat the gwg line. I DO wonder why Casio out the 2k out cause if feels like a side grade and not an upgrade.
> 
> looking at the stealth 2k and the black 2k with the green strap, *I think the stealth model is really underwhelming*. Feels like it doesn’t have any personality. Anybody else feel that way?


Funny, it was the only one I liked, although I know I'm clearly in the minority. I think it allows all the polish and industrial camo looking cf to take center stage without any distractions.


----------



## ven (Sep 7, 2019)

fiskit69 said:


> When is the 40 year anniversary?
> 
> I got the desert one off eBay. It’s nice. I feel it’s a side option to the 1k though. I haven’t worn my mid masters lately cause I’ve been all about a few MTG B1000 models but for rugged toughness you can’t beat the gwg line. I DO wonder why Casio out the 2k out cause if feels like a side grade and not an upgrade.
> 
> looking at the stealth 2k and the black 2k with the green strap, I think the stealth model is really underwhelming. Feels like it doesn’t have any personality. Anybody else feel that way?


Total opposite , that’s the one I bought first followed by desert😀


----------



## ven (Sep 7, 2019)

Morning muds
1k in DC artire

























2k stealth


----------



## Arunkulfi (Sep 10, 2019)

I went for TLC ❤


----------



## Odourless (Sep 19, 2021)

Arunkulfi said:


> I went for TLC ❤
> 
> View attachment 16366814
> 
> ...


Hands down 🙌 artistic 🍷


----------



## fiskit69 (Aug 6, 2018)

Please don’t get me wrong, I am not pooping on anyones choice of the stealth. It IS a good looking watch but I have so many black g shocks I find myself really wanting ones that look more unique now or to at least have more color. Maybe that’s why I wasn’t feeling it. I’m liking color in my watches a bit more these days. 




Arunkulfi said:


> I went for TLC ❤
> 
> View attachment 16366814
> 
> ...


Are there blue accents on the sides? Where did you pick it up? I really like that the indicies Are white with a little gray That’s a nice feature.


----------



## L&W (May 11, 2021)




----------



## Arunkulfi (Sep 10, 2019)

Odourless said:


> Hands down 🙌 artistic 🍷


Many thanks Mate 🙏🏽


----------



## Arunkulfi (Sep 10, 2019)

fiskit69 said:


> Please don’t get me wrong, I am not pooping on anyones choice of the stealth. It IS a good looking watch but I have so many black g shocks I find myself really wanting ones that look more unique now or to at least have more color. Maybe that’s why I wasn’t feeling it. I’m liking color in my watches a bit more these days.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hello mate , i do not have too many black watches so went for this one ,except for the immediate inside/outside of the bezel and with in the watch ,you won’t any hints of blue or red ,although you can see black and gray on the staps

I went for it only becoz i wanted a TLC of some kind (as i had missed this collab/ltd watch in the range beast gpr-b1000) ,i would have loved more dashes of blue but it is what it is ,i personally think the desert version of 2kis more beautiful

But it has rather grown on me everyday and i love it 

my primary intention was to get GMW-B5000TVA-1ER virtual armour this was just a bonus


----------



## Aydrian (Oct 18, 2013)

I couldn't resist. 

3 x GWG2000 = GWG6000??









Sent from my SM-N986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Kitsan (Jan 10, 2022)

Out of interest, are the straps interchangeable between the 1000 and 2000 models?


----------



## TTV (Jul 13, 2021)

Kitsan said:


> Out of interest, are the straps interchangeable between the 1000 and 2000 models?


Not unfortunately.


----------



## Kitsan (Jan 10, 2022)

TTV said:


> Not unfortunately.


Crap, I quite liked the idea of putting a GWG-1000GB-4A strap on a GWG-2000-1A3ER 😕


----------



## GraniteFraggle (Jan 17, 2018)

GWG-2000TLC-1AJR, GWG-10001AJR,,GWG-2000-5AER. I've said before the 2000 feels like a "pro" version of the 1000. The back-light is streets ahead but I still over the chunky bad arse that is my original 1000 - still going strong 

The only downside is that I have the motion sense Illuminator on as I always need to get up in the night to take tablets. It definitely hammets your battery. Its dull winter here and it's the first shock that's ever given me an L warning.

Very much looking forward to see what colourways we get. Would love a rescue red always regretted selling my original RR mudmaster.


----------



## L&W (May 11, 2021)

I'm getting a MechWarrior feeling of the desert 2K. More than the TVA square.


----------



## GraniteFraggle (Jan 17, 2018)

Now you come to mention it me too. Perfect watch to fire up a Timberwolf with.


----------



## D. A. (Tony) Vader (Nov 11, 2020)

GWG-2000 review (in Korean)





I suggest turning on Google auto translate (unless you're fluent in Korean, of course)









* Honestly, I have no idea what a "diabetic quan structure" is

* What other bits of advanced technology were you able to find in the video?


----------



## GrouchoM (Jul 11, 2013)

Thanks for the video. It's the first time I've seen it where the digital display isn't brighter than the gwg-1000 which is the main deciding point for if I'll buy it.

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## D. A. (Tony) Vader (Nov 11, 2020)

GrouchoM said:


> Thanks for the video. It's the first time I've seen it where the digital display isn't brighter than the gwg-1000 which is the main deciding point for if I'll buy it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


Yes, I noticed that too.

I don't have a GWG-1000 but I have the GWG-2000. I'm not sure if the GWG-2K has an STN display but its LCD screen is almost as good as my Gulfmaster and GST's displays, which are.


----------



## GrouchoM (Jul 11, 2013)

D. A. (Tony) Vader said:


> Yes, I noticed that too.
> 
> I don't have a GWG-1000 but I have the GWG-2000. I'm not sure if the GWG-2K has an STN display but its LCD screen is almost as good as my Gulfmaster and GST's displays, which are.


So, you feel yours is very viewing angle independent? 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Aydrian (Oct 18, 2013)

I couldn't resist to mod a strap for it.









Sent from my SM-N986B using Tapatalk


----------



## TheBearded (Jan 8, 2020)

Aydrian said:


> I couldn't resist to mod a strap for it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not a fan of white straps, but that looks good.


----------



## D. A. (Tony) Vader (Nov 11, 2020)

GrouchoM said:


> So, you feel yours is very viewing angle independent?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


As with most displays, the viewing angle will impact legibility.

My GST-B200B and Gulfmaster have very good negative STN displays, at different viewing angles.

CASIO doesn't advertise the GWG-2000 as having an STN LCD screen but its display looks, to me, almost as good as these two at any viewing angle:










* The GST's display's is almost as good as the Gulfmaster's but is difficult to properly focus the three watches at the same time, with my phone's camera. Also, the GST's doesn't have a sapphire crystal, of course (The GST-B200's series has the largest, continuous LCD display of any Ana-Digi G-Shock, btw)


----------



## Aydrian (Oct 18, 2013)

TheBearded said:


> I'm not a fan of white straps, but that looks good.


Thanks for the feedback.


Just trying various options as the OEM strap are a bit too hard and cut into my wrist. 

Sent from my SM-N986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Snyde (Mar 5, 2016)

I bought this one thinking it was the newest and ended up keeping it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GrouchoM (Jul 11, 2013)

I'm seeing very few gwg-2ks in the daily WRUWs. I wonder why....🤔

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)

GrouchoM said:


> I'm seeing very few gwg-2ks in the daily WRUWs. I wonder why....🤔
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


If you already own a 1k, which a lot of people do, then why would you get one? I'm not sure the cosmetic upgrades justify the purchase for the majority. I didn't own one, so it made sense for me, but I understand why others wouldn't and why they'd seem less prevalent.


----------



## GrouchoM (Jul 11, 2013)

Mr.Jones82 said:


> If you already own a 1k, which a lot of people do, then why would you get one? I'm not sure the cosmetic upgrades justify the purchase for the majority. I didn't own one, so it made sense for me, but I understand why others wouldn't and why they'd seem less prevalent.


I wasn't wondering why more members don't own gwg-2ks. I know there are at least a half dozen owners here (some with multiple). I just haven't seen many posted recently. 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)

GrouchoM said:


> I wasn't wondering why more members don't own gwg-2ks. I know there are at least a half dozen owners here (some with multiple). I just haven't seen many posted recently.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


I understood. I was suggesting why you see fewer. Fewer owners = less probability of seeing one in WRUW threads.

Edit: I should say I wear mine almost daily when I get home, but I don't post it because I generally only post what I wear to work or hike with, and since I am wearing long sleeves due to the cold weather these days, it fails to appear in the WRUW threads.


----------



## TheBearded (Jan 8, 2020)

GrouchoM said:


> I'm seeing very few gwg-2ks in the daily WRUWs. I wonder why....🤔
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk





GrouchoM said:


> I wasn't wondering why more members don't own gwg-2ks. I know there are at least a half dozen owners here (some with multiple). I just haven't seen many posted recently.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


Though I'm only _one_ owner, mine was bought to handle its intended use. And when it's being worn for that, I don't really have the time to take and post a WRUW pic. 

It's currently been worn daily for 3 of the past 4 weeks out here at a site in no where North Carolina. The one week it wasn't worn, I was back at the shop and home in Dallas, where I don't have to worry about dirt, dust, mud and grime, let alone acids like phosphoric, sulphuric or MIBK. When I'm back to normal days, it'll slide back into its normal rotation amongst 20 or so other watches.



I think I know where this is coming from. The negative display is legible, my dude. Mine is currently sitting about 5' away from me under the hotel tv, cocked a a weird angle to see it, yet I can still clearly read the date.

Buy one, or don't. Sh*t or get off the pot.


----------



## Snyde (Mar 5, 2016)

TheBearded said:


> Though I'm only _one_ owner, mine was bought to handle its intended use. And when it's being worn for that, I don't really have the time to take and post a WRUW pic.
> 
> It's currently been worn daily for 3 of the past 4 weeks out here at a site in no where North Carolina. The one week it wasn't worn, I was back at the shop and home in Dallas, where I don't have to worry about dirt, dust, mud and grime, let alone acids like phosphoric, sulphuric or MIBK. When I'm back to normal days, it'll slide back into its normal rotation amongst 20 or so other watches.
> 
> ...


The trick is to eat prunes.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GrouchoM (Jul 11, 2013)

TheBearded said:


> Sh*t or get off the pot.


I like to read while on the bowl. 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## ghanycz (May 5, 2020)

1A3 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## L&W (May 11, 2021)

Although I like my GWG2K I end up wearing this more. 1A3 is my favorite Mudmaster.


----------



## Jomarr (Apr 27, 2018)

Just came in








GWG 2000TLC 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fiskit69 (Aug 6, 2018)

I really like the Toyota model. It’s very nice looking. Have high hopes for some cool limited models for the 2k.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Jomarr said:


> Just came in
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Congrats & enjoy 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Jomarr (Apr 27, 2018)

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Congrats & enjoy
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Thank you my friend @Deepsea_dweller ; 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snyde (Mar 5, 2016)

I don’t see the forged carbon bezel but I do see lugs.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## D. A. (Tony) Vader (Nov 11, 2020)

Snyde said:


> I don’t see the forged carbon bezel but I do see lugs.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



The bezel is SS
The 12 o'clock, 3 o'clock, 6 o'clock and 9 o'clock bumpers are forged carbon (FC)
The case is Carbon Fiber (CCG)
The crystal is sapphire


----------



## GraniteFraggle (Jan 17, 2018)

Posted In WRUW but here as well.

Finally picked up a lovely GWG-1000RD-4AJF  No more regretsabout having to sell this beauty against my will some years back. This will of course not prevent picking up another GWG-2000 should another nice colourways appear in the future.


----------



## L&W (May 11, 2021)




----------



## docbrauni (Feb 12, 2018)

...I like the colorways of the -TLC...  










































































































Best regards

Stefan


----------



## Aydrian (Oct 18, 2013)

My GWG2000 with a new combo. Stealth with a hint of yellow.









Sent from my SM-N986B using Tapatalk


----------



## GraniteFraggle (Jan 17, 2018)

I'm still not convinced in the LCD. It's definitely a newer version (reminds me of the quad Gulfy). The Illuminator is much much better. Like night and day better .

Anyway, intergenerational comparison but not quite the same angle.


----------



## Snyde (Mar 5, 2016)

GraniteFraggle said:


> I'm still not convinced in the LCD. It's definitely a newer version (reminds me of the quad Gulfy). The Illuminator is much much better. Like night and day better .
> 
> Anyway, intergenerational comparison but not quite the same angle.
> 
> ...


SU 2.18?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GrouchoM (Jul 11, 2013)

GraniteFraggle said:


> I'm still not convinced in the LCD. It's definitely a newer version (reminds me of the quad Gulfy). The Illuminator is much much better. Like night and day better .
> 
> Anyway, intergenerational comparison but not quite the same angle.


You're one of the few here that doesn't see any significant improvement in the display's off-angle and dim light readability.  



Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## babylon19 (Aug 9, 2019)

Aydrian said:


> My GWG2000 with a new combo. Stealth with a hint of yellow.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow. That looks absolutely fantastic!


----------



## GraniteFraggle (Jan 17, 2018)

Snyde said:


> SU 2.18?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Different angles I think in this case?

A bad picture in low light:


----------



## ven (Sep 7, 2019)

Congrats on the TLC’s , love the straps. Hoping to pick a strap up if/when available and stick it in the desert 2k
Early on some 1k 









Other day some 2k


----------



## GraniteFraggle (Jan 17, 2018)

OK having had the 2k's for a good month or so ....

Definitely feels like a different watch than the 1k - that could be size or just the fact that the 1k triggers some wonderful memories of being out in Cornwall. I definitely love both models - but get a different "feel" from both.

Anyway 2k thoughts.

The buttons are better - they feel easier to push and somehow more durable/better built compared to my 1ks. This is especially true for the crown - which is so much better 
Straps - I found both my 2k's quite "stiff" and uncomfortable initially. The straps have worn in now but I ended up changing the watch on several days.
The LCD - aside from the back colour I still can't see any difference! Nothing I've been able to find confirms any upgrade - again back colour aside I can't see any difference.

Be interesting to see if any other 2k owners agree - in the meantime I'm looking forward to seeing if we get any new colour ways (although heaven forbid we get another one like the last 1k "cheap tart" edition).


----------



## GrouchoM (Jul 11, 2013)

GraniteFraggle said:


> The LCD - aside from the back colour I still can't see any difference! Nothing I've been able to find confirms any upgrade - again back colour aside I can't see any difference.


You may have just saved me some $.

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## GraniteFraggle (Jan 17, 2018)

GrouchoM said:


> You may have just saved me some $.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


Don't try one on then


----------



## Drummer1 (Nov 15, 2017)

Finally got a GWG-2000TLC MUDMASTER!
This just arrived and am thrilled to have it in my collection before they become to hard to find! I love the color way and graphics application to the bezel, straps and buckle 🤩.
Have a great Friday everyone!


----------



## sixpiecepublishing (Feb 21, 2013)

Hanging out with his buds
Gwg2000 / CA53-w / ga2100virtual world / ga2100ske / a158w / a700


----------



## Jomarr (Apr 27, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## L&W (May 11, 2021)




----------



## ven (Sep 7, 2019)

Triple mud for mudday


----------



## fiskit69 (Aug 6, 2018)

Really wish the TLC model didn’t have a plastic buckle.


----------



## L&W (May 11, 2021)

fiskit69 said:


> Really wish the TLC model didn’t have a plastic buckle.


You mean the band keeper? The buckle is Metal.


----------



## Jomarr (Apr 27, 2018)

TOYOTA MUDMASTER


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fiskit69 (Aug 6, 2018)

L&W said:


> You mean the band keeper? The buckle is Metal.


Is it? Feels like plastic to me.


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

My 2k!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

A few 






































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)

I love my gwg-2000, but I gotta say, my gg-b1000 is far more comfy. I wear my gwg almost every night, but still pretty stiff and I'm hoping it'll break in a bit more.


----------



## GrouchoM (Jul 11, 2013)

Deepsea_dweller said:


> A few
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your definition of "few" differs from mine.  

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jomarr (Apr 27, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Jomarr said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'll match yours with mine ...
















Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

GrouchoM said:


> Your definition of "few" differs from mine.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


For the record I like his definition of few 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Mr.Jones82 said:


> I love my gwg-2000, but I gotta say, my gg-b1000 is far more comfy. I wear my gwg almost every night, but still pretty stiff and I'm hoping it'll break in a bit more.
> View attachment 16518055


Do you ever go the adapter route on your mudders? 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## GrouchoM (Jul 11, 2013)

TatsNGuns said:


> For the record I like his definition of few
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Many of us only know what he'd consider "too few".

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)

TatsNGuns said:


> Do you ever go the adapter route on your mudders?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


No, not a bad suggestion though, but I really prefer them on resin. I've actually been leaving the strap in a tightened position when not wearing it and it seems to have finally done the trick. For whatever reason, the gg-b1000 does sit on my wrist better even though it is taller, but the gwg is fine. I still seem to be honeymooning with it since I wear it about everyday at some point.


----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)

DP


----------



## Odourless (Sep 19, 2021)

Mr.Jones82 said:


> I love my gwg-2000, but I gotta say, my gg-b1000 is far more comfy. I wear my gwg almost every night, but still pretty stiff and I'm hoping it'll break in a bit more.
> View attachment 16518055


Couldn't agree with you more, the GGB100 is verry comfortable, I think thats because the strap connector design which creating an "O" shape so that the preasure well-distributed to the wrist area.


----------



## L&W (May 11, 2021)

Love them both


----------



## L&W (May 11, 2021)

GWG1000 with Maharishi strap.


----------



## GrouchoM (Jul 11, 2013)

To those with both, please refresh my memory. I decided against the 2000 and I'm sending it back. One thing I can't remember about the 1000 is the intensity of the electronic light. On the 2000, it's a flashlight; too bright for most standard applications. Is the 1000 more reasonable? 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## ven (Sep 7, 2019)

GrouchoM said:


> To those with both, please refresh my memory. I decided against the 2000 and I'm sending it back. One thing I can't remember about the 1000 is the intensity of the electronic light. On the 2000, it's a flashlight; too bright for most standard applications. Is the 1000 more reasonable?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


The backlight on my 1k is less “intense” than the 2k. The lcd on the 1k I find a little harder to read. Both have pros and cons imho.


Started off today with the 1k 1a3 with DC attire


----------



## L&W (May 11, 2021)

2K with black buckle and keeper from Maharishi.


----------



## Gulfmaster (9 mo ago)

L&W said:


> 2K with black buckle and keeper from Maharishi.
> View attachment 16569351
> View attachment 16569352
> View attachment 16569354


Very nice watch! 💫Unable to decide Me between gray and the desert.. What I like about the desert model is that you avoid the shiny bezel and instead gets nearly the whole watch black. Then when Casio releases black straps to it, it will be really sweet! You are not tired of the color combination? 😄 Cheers from Sweden. 🇸🇪


----------



## Racer88 (Jul 24, 2020)

I'm in the club!


----------



## L&W (May 11, 2021)

Gulfmaster said:


> Very nice watch! 💫Unable to decide Me between gray and the desert.. What I like about the desert model is that you avoid the shiny bezel and instead gets nearly the whole watch black. Then when Casio releases black straps to it, it will be really sweet! You are not tired of the color combination? 😄 Cheers from Sweden. 🇸🇪


Thanks! 🙏 I like the color combo with beige and black, it looks great irl. You should try it! You can always add a black strap from 1A1 later if you want. 🙂


----------



## Gulfmaster (9 mo ago)

ven said:


> Originally got the stealth on 1October
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Really nice watches! Which of these has the most "character"? Fifty shades of grey or Desert Storm? 😄


----------



## ven (Sep 7, 2019)

Gulfmaster said:


> Really nice watches! Which of these has the most "character"? Fifty shades of grey or Desert Storm? 😄


I’m a bit boring so often play safe colour wise. I’m a discrete under radar type wearer. But the desert is a nice looking version. Strap is susceptible to dirt as a few have reported(I don’t beat on mine as not allowed in work)
I was hoping to put a TLC strap on it or try one at least. Still waiting for that and the Maharishi to come out. Who knows, may end up with 3😀I think the desert catches the eye more, but for a daily I would choose stealth👊🏻


----------



## Gulfmaster (9 mo ago)

gartner said:


> Just arrived, count me in the 2K club.
> View attachment 16229354
> 
> View attachment 16229355
> ...


Gorgeous piece! Can't quite decide on color. It stands between gray or the desert colored .Are you happy with yours?


----------



## Gulfmaster (9 mo ago)

Ctaranti said:


> Hadn’t originally planned on getting one of these but after seeing pics and getting a great deal I couldn’t resist.
> Definitely love the color scheme and wearability / comfort is better than my Gwg-1000 (though I love that Mudmaster too)
> View attachment 16297698
> View attachment 16297699


Are You still happy with the watch and the color? I Can’t decide between grey and Desert. What is unique with the Desert model is the all black bezel and the darker buttons. The other two models are more bling-bling with their shiny bezel.


----------



## ven (Sep 7, 2019)

Gulfmaster said:


> Are You still happy with the watch and the color? I Can’t decide between grey and Desert. What is unique with the Desert model is the all black bezel and the darker buttons. The other two models are more bling-bling with their shiny bezel.


If it’s a daily wear, go stealth or if desert preferred. Buy a black strap for that, as the sand will discolour within a few months from dirt /sweat. 
Or if can, get both. I got stealth on release and lasted 3 weeks….desert had to be had! I try and keep dupes/triples to a minimum, as prefer variety in models over colours. But for me, enough difference to justify 🤷🏻‍♂️
















I think sometimes when it’s that hard to make a decision, it’s hard to make the right one (as you can’t). So I apply the mindset of get one I know will get more wear(it was October coming into winter). So stealth won first round, but thinking at a later date get the other, takes pressure off the decision.You may just find you don’t want the other then even easier. But that’s the thought I use when struggle, as there is no right answer. Not to mention subjective as always.
I would say desert and buy a black strap(not that expensive ). Then you have made your own. I’m probably going to do that or buy the TLC strap if/when available.


----------



## Gulfmaster (9 mo ago)

ven said:


> If it’s a daily wear, go stealth or if desert preferred. Buy a black strap for that, as the sand will discolour within a few months from dirt /sweat.
> Or if can, get both. I got stealth on release and lasted 3 weeks….desert had to be had! I try and keep dupes/triples to a minimum, as prefer variety in models over colours. But for me, enough difference to justify 🤷🏻‍♂️
> 
> 
> ...


Many thanks for good advices and very nice pictures! 💫


----------



## ven (Sep 7, 2019)

Gulfmaster said:


> Many thanks for good advices and very nice pictures! 💫


Welcome and thanks for kind words👊🏻


----------



## Racer88 (Jul 24, 2020)

I've gotta say... I did not expect to like (love!) the Mudmaster this much. I was reluctant to get the GWG-1000, as it just didn't call to me visually. I came "close" to buying one, just so I could claim one in my collection and be a *"proper" G-Shock enthusiast*. No self-respecting G-Shocker would not have a Mudmaster, RIGHT??? But, I never did pull the trigger on one.

Then I saw the new GWG-2000... and... _"Oooooh! I kinda like that one!"_

So, I went to a local jewelry chain store (Jared) that is an "AD," to see if they had one (even though their website didn't list it). They had one! It was the stealth black colorway. I tried it on and liked the way it felt. But, it wasn't the colorway I wanted (1A3). The sales clerk truly had NO CLUE about ANY of the watches they sold and mindlessly suggested I check back in a month. Yeah... if they had what I wanted, I would have paid the MSRP price on the spot. Instead, I just went online (and paid much less) and got the one I wanted.... from Japan.

Now that I have it, I admit I'm infatuated with it. It is functionally identical to my favorite watch, the Pro Trek PRW-50Y. While I normally don't like negative LCDs, this one is pretty darned legible. Probably because it's just bigger than most LCD displays. I'd prefer a positive LCD, but this will do! 









I figured I'd "like" it about as much as the rest of my G-Shocks. But, nooooooo. I'm really digging the vibe of this watch! It's big and bold, but not too big. I love the splashes of red and yellow on the 1A3 model. I also like that the sapphire crystal is closer to the the surface - not so inset or recessed as it is with other G-Shocks. It gives it a degree of "elegance" amidst the "G-Shocky" castellated structures around it.






The buttons look and feel simply sublime. They are perfect! Even the "smart-access" crown is a step above the versions on my Pro Trek PRW-50Y and my GWF-1000A "Ana-Frog."

The GWG-2000 is in that "Goldilocks" zone of badassery and refinement. If you're on the fence about it, I say, "Do it!" You won't be disappointed.

Some gratuitous photos:


----------



## Gulfmaster (9 mo ago)

Racer88 said:


> I've gotta say... I did not expect to like (love!) the Mudmaster this much. I was reluctant to get the GWG-1000, as it just didn't call to me visually. I came "close" to buying one, just so I could claim one in my collection and be a *"proper" G-Shock enthusiast*. No self-respecting G-Shocker would not have a Mudmaster, RIGHT??? But, I never did pull the trigger on one.
> 
> Then I saw the new GWG-2000... and... _"Oooooh! I kinda like that one!"_
> 
> ...


Really nice watch you got! I have to make a final decision tomorrow and then finally order. My upcoming 2K will be exclusively a work clock. Is on board a rescue helicopter out in the North Sea as an CRNA. It leans very much towards the yellow / desert-colored one, but yours also seems very interesting! I think that the yellow (black bezel and dark buttons) and the green look more "professional", while the really nice gray fits more with a cocktail glass. 🍸😉


----------



## Racer88 (Jul 24, 2020)

Gulfmaster said:


> Really nice watch you got! I have to make a final decision tomorrow and then finally order. My upcoming 2K will be exclusively a work clock. Is on board a rescue helicopter out in the North Sea as an CRNA. It leans very much towards the yellow / desert-colored one, but yours also seems very interesting! I think that the yellow (black bezel and dark buttons) and the green look more "professional", while the really nice gray fits more with a cocktail glass. 🍸😉


I don't think you can go "wrong" with any of them. But, I really like the splashes of red and yellow with the 1A3. I think my "2nd choice" would be the stealth black / gray.


----------



## Gulfmaster (9 mo ago)

Racer88 said:


> I don't think you can go "wrong" with any of them. But, I really like the splashes of red and yellow with the 1A3. I think my "2nd choice" would be the stealth black / gray.


I agree. The green one looks more like a ”classic” Mudmaster. I am sure that it will serve Me well. Many thanks for Your advices!


----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)

Racer88 said:


> I've gotta say... I did not expect to like (love!) the Mudmaster this much. I was reluctant to get the GWG-1000, as it just didn't call to me visually. I came "close" to buying one, just so I could claim one in my collection and be a *"proper" G-Shock enthusiast*. No self-respecting G-Shocker would not have a Mudmaster, RIGHT??? But, I never did pull the trigger on one.
> 
> Then I saw the new GWG-2000... and... _"Oooooh! I kinda like that one!"_
> 
> ...


I pretty much agree 100% with all of this. I knew I'd like it, but I didn't realize I'd like it as much as I do. I've worn it almost everyday at some point. I generally put it on when I get home and wear it when I sleep because it is one of the few Gs I own that has outstanding lume and can be reas at a glance at night. 

The problem I now have with Casio is I have no desire to go elsewhere. I was in line to buy a diver recently and then got my hands on a MTG and bought it instead. I never thought I'd be a one brand man and in principle I'm not, but I'm starting to realize that is what I'm slowly becoming


----------



## Racer88 (Jul 24, 2020)

Mr.Jones82 said:


> it is one of the few Gs I own that has outstanding lume and can be reas at a glance at night.


The first night I had it, I put it on the night stand to see how long the lume lasted. At 5am, not only was it still glowing, I could actually read the time... without my "readers" and without using the LED illuminator.


----------



## babyivan (Jun 29, 2013)




----------



## Ctaranti (May 10, 2008)

Gulfmaster said:


> Are You still happy with the watch and the color? I Can’t decide between grey and Desert. What is unique with the Desert model is the all black bezel and the darker buttons. The other two models are more bling-bling with their shiny bezel.


Hi,
Yes the Desert is a really nice alternative to the standard grey/black G shocks. I have gotten compliments on the watch and really enjoy wearing it, as it is lighter and thinner, with a brighter light, than my 1000 model Mudmaster.


----------



## ven (Sep 7, 2019)

Yesterday wear


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

1K GANG


----------



## ven (Sep 7, 2019)

🥷2k👊🏻


----------



## Drummer101 (Mar 12, 2012)

Got mine. I find the sensors a bit useless (compass seems moderately okay) but that is not the reason I bought it. 

It fits well, easy to read, and durable. A perfect "tool".


----------



## ven (Sep 7, 2019)

Drummer101 said:


> Got mine. I find the sensors a bit useless (compass seems moderately okay) but that is not the reason I bought it.
> 
> It fits well, easy to read, and durable. A perfect "tool".
> 
> View attachment 16601268


Might be interference or where your at, all my compass work fine, what ever the G with abc👊🏻
Maybe needs calibrating


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Gulfmaster said:


> Really nice watches! Which of these has the most "character"? Fifty shades of grey or Desert Storm?


This is scientific so take it with a grain of salt but more coffee stand chicks say " hey nice watch " to the 2k sand mudder..









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

ven said:


> If it’s a daily wear, go stealth or if desert preferred. Buy a black strap for that, as the sand will discolour within a few months from dirt /sweat.
> Or if can, get both. I got stealth on release and lasted 3 weeks….desert had to be had! I try and keep dupes/triples to a minimum, as prefer variety in models over colours. But for me, enough difference to justify
> 
> 
> ...


Lmao .... the super sage advice followed up by the always impressive ' hey look, I have one in every color casio dream watch set up ' using your panoramic lenses hehehehehe hahahah 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## nelamvr6 (Sep 14, 2014)

Can I join the club?


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

nelamvr6 said:


> Can I join the club?


Looks like you gave the correct password to enter the fort brother 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Maverick666 (Aug 17, 2017)

duplicate)


----------



## Maverick666 (Aug 17, 2017)

Love from Turkey.. take me to the club pls


----------



## Maverick666 (Aug 17, 2017)

At first I bought the grey one. but one week later I decided to change it to TLC version. I loved it. has white hour and minutes hands easy to read the time and thanks to red and blue accents it has more fun to use. Also i loved black buttons at the sides...


----------



## ven (Sep 7, 2019)




----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)

ven said:


>


Still the best looking Mudmaster 😀


----------



## ven (Sep 7, 2019)

Mr.Jones82 said:


> Still the best looking Mudmaster 😀


It’s always caught my eye, it’s the orange! But yes, has to be up there I think. Do love the DC to, but those orange markers are hard to beat👍🏻


----------



## Daruba (11 mo ago)

I’m not sure if I did apply for membership 😀


----------



## Baka1969 (Dec 29, 2017)

I wear mine more than I thought I would. I got my GWG-1000 just to have a G-Shock Mudmaster in my collection. Now I wear it because I like it. More than I like and wear my Luminox.


----------



## ven (Sep 7, 2019)

Baka1969 said:


> I wear mine more than I thought I would. I got my GWG-1000 just to have a G-Shock Mudmaster in my collection. Now I wear it because I like it. More than I like and wear my Luminox.
> 
> View attachment 16628295


Very nice , do you find all others feel like ladies dress watches ?😅. My 009 and Landshark , tt1 etc feel tiny!


----------



## Baka1969 (Dec 29, 2017)

ven said:


> Very nice , do you find all others feel like ladies dress watches ?😅. My 009 and Landshark , tt1 etc feel tiny!












You mean like that? 🤓 

lol

Not really. I wear so many different watch at sizes varying from 33mm-45mm and more that I adapt fairly quickly. 


































I wore that 34mm silver Tudor the other day and it felt good. Today I'm wearing the 43mm Ball on the leather strap in the above picture. 

I truly enjoy the variety.


----------



## entropy1049 (Dec 24, 2021)

Run of the mill JDM 2k. Had it for all of two days now and I absolutely adore the darn thing.


----------



## ven (Sep 7, 2019)

Baka1969 said:


> View attachment 16628982
> 
> 
> You mean like that? 🤓
> ...


Beauties, my autos don’t get a luck in. I went through a patch of only autos. Then I wanted a G shock just to throw on and wear , had to be digital for a retro feel. The GDF100bb was the choice. I wore this on/off for over a year. Then a gg1000, then 9400 all within a few months. After that, kind of went a little crazy. I will admit setting day date etc wore thin every time. But they are there for when I change my mind again! The Gs I just randomly grab and aim for variety in those. But no more now for a while, might even part with a few and bring numbers down. 
Have a good weekend👍🏻








No mud today yet, maybe afternoon wear👊🏻


----------



## Aydrian (Oct 18, 2013)

Saying hi after a while! Got an adapter to more comfortable strap.


----------



## Baka1969 (Dec 29, 2017)

ven said:


> Beauties, my autos don’t get a luck in. I went through a patch of only autos. Then I wanted a G shock just to throw on and wear , had to be digital for a retro feel. The GDF100bb was the choice. I wore this on/off for over a year. Then a gg1000, then 9400 all within a few months. After that, kind of went a little crazy. I will admit setting day date etc wore thin every time. But they are there for when I change my mind again! The Gs I just randomly grab and aim for variety in those. But no more now for a while, might even part with a few and bring numbers down.
> Have a good weekend👍🏻
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like a G-Shock store. Pretty cool.


----------



## Daruba (11 mo ago)

ven said:


> Beauties, my autos don’t get a luck in. I went through a patch of only autos. Then I wanted a G shock just to throw on and wear , had to be digital for a retro feel. The GDF100bb was the choice. I wore this on/off for over a year. Then a gg1000, then 9400 all within a few months. After that, kind of went a little crazy. I will admit setting day date etc wore thin every time. But they are there for when I change my mind again! The Gs I just randomly grab and aim for variety in those. But no more now for a while, might even part with a few and bring numbers down.
> Have a good weekend👍🏻
> 
> 
> ...


“Just one more watch honey” 
Really? 
Great collection.


----------



## ven (Sep 7, 2019)

Thanks both 😂, luckily she is passed caring now. Doesn’t even notice, she took interest in the hydro mod 9400 ones from CA. When they arrived, never blinked an eye or mentioned them🤷🏻‍♂️😂. She has mentioned a few times she is wearing one of her baby Gs. Must have been months without wearing any😲


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## GrouchoM (Jul 11, 2013)

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Which variant of the gwg-2000 is this? The arrow is more colorful than on the A3.


----------



## Maverick666 (Aug 17, 2017)

GrouchoM said:


> Which variant of the gwg-2000 is this? The arrow is more colorful than on the A3.


Team Land Cruiser version...


----------



## TitanCi (May 14, 2010)

Almost got the 1k based on price, but I decided to get a Japanese import 2k from Sakura. Can’t wait. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ven (Sep 7, 2019)

Maharishi morning f17👊🏻


----------



## ven (Sep 7, 2019)

Daruba said:


> “Just one more watch honey”
> Really?
> Great collection.


Oh ironically she actually wore one of hers last night so had to get a pic. Luckily I had a mud on, so fits in here😂


----------



## Maverick666 (Aug 17, 2017)

Moto-Mudmaster and the Aegean sea...


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Yeah as @Maverick666 said, it’s the TLC @GrouchoMHere one more 




















… and yes great shots @Maverick666


----------



## Snyde (Mar 5, 2016)

Maverick666 said:


> Moto-Mudmaster and the Aegean sea...
> 
> View attachment 16631897
> View attachment 16631905


Pretty awesome. Perfect watch for you.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maverick666 (Aug 17, 2017)

Snyde said:


> Pretty awesome. Perfect watch for you.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank u my friend. I followed gwg1000 and 2000 forums for years and wished to have one. At last I've got one


----------



## parsig9 (Jul 28, 2015)

I love it when you all post photos of the places you go. I live in corn land. 
We have watches here but....


----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)

Took a bit, but finally worked this strap into absolute comfort. Feels great now


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Older photo .. but I think not posted here 










South China  Sea


----------



## ven (Sep 7, 2019)

Had a 2k afternoon 👊🏻


----------



## GrouchoM (Jul 11, 2013)

Mr.Jones82 said:


> Took a bit, but finally worked this strap into absolute comfort. Feels great now
> View attachment 16634315


How did you do it? 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)

GrouchoM said:


> How did you do it?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


Nothing, just kept the strap pulled tight and tucked into the keeper whenever I wasn't wearing it


----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)

Looked down and what do you know!


----------



## Odourless (Sep 19, 2021)

gwg2k say hello to mirror ...


----------



## Maverick666 (Aug 17, 2017)




----------



## therion (Sep 6, 2011)

I've sold the desert sand version, it just wasn't my thing. Kept thinking about it and couldn't help myself... I just couldn't.. God knows I tried...


----------



## Maverick666 (Aug 17, 2017)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sunbathing at the South China Sea 











GWG 1000rd-4ajf 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Aydrian (Oct 18, 2013)

GrouchoM said:


> How did you do it?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


What I did was to take out the band and soak it in hot water to break the band in. 

See if this works for you!


----------



## Maverick666 (Aug 17, 2017)

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Sunbathing at the South China Sea
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is the one which i fall in love with mudmaster. red band looks great on this watch. I hope this red band will come for 2000 series. cause I think red band will look lovely on TLC mudmaster..


----------



## entropy1049 (Dec 24, 2021)

Trying a 24mm EO in a color way homage to the original resin strap colors.


----------



## TitanCi (May 14, 2010)

Straight from Japan! Does anyone else get a green tint to the LCD screen when viewed from angle?


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ferretnose (Jun 30, 2020)

TitanCi, may I ask which Japanese seller you dealt with? Must have that green strap variation. Thanks!


----------



## TitanCi (May 14, 2010)

Ferretnose said:


> TitanCi, may I ask which Japanese seller you dealt with? Must have that green strap variation. Thanks!


Sakurawatches. Only experience with them so far and it’s great. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Maverick666 said:


> This is the one which i fall in love with mudmaster. red band looks great on this watch. I hope this red band will come for 2000 series. cause I think red band will look lovely on TLC mudmaster..


Yeah thank you !  One of the coolest released 1K Mudmasters imho. Glad I got one back in 2015….. I’m looking forward to this colour combo on a 2K model as well. Let’s see. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Ferretnose (Jun 30, 2020)

TitanCi said:


> Sakurawatches. Only experience with them so far and it’s great.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks, TitanCI! Unfortunately, Sakura's out of that variant now. Sigh.


----------



## TitanCi (May 14, 2010)

Ferretnose said:


> Thanks, TitanCI! Unfortunately, Sakura's out of that variant now. Sigh.


Actually it shows in stock…











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ven (Sep 7, 2019)

Couple of muds in last week👊🏻


----------



## Starman.M01 (7 mo ago)

entropy1049 said:


> Trying a 24mm EO in a color way homage to the original resin strap colors.
> View attachment 16647712


Can you please upload more pictures from the sides so we can see how the adapter looks from the sideways and maybe from back. I really want to out a green leather strap to mine maybe a suede or some kind of soft leather.


----------



## entropy1049 (Dec 24, 2021)

Starman.M01 said:


> Can you please upload more pictures from the sides so we can see how the adapter looks from the sideways and maybe from back. I really want to out a green leather strap to mine maybe a suede or some kind of soft leather.


Happy to oblige. Different band today, but the adapters are the same.


----------



## Starman.M01 (7 mo ago)

entropy1049 said:


> Happy to oblige. Different band today, but the adapters are the same.
> View attachment 16669032
> 
> View attachment 16669031
> ...


Wow thank you so much. This is exactly what i wanted to see.


----------



## Ferretnose (Jun 30, 2020)

Entropy1049, can you please post a link to those adapters? Thanks!


----------



## entropy1049 (Dec 24, 2021)

Ferretnose said:


> Entropy1049, can you please post a link to those adapters? Thanks!


Hope I’m not violating local policy here 😬😁

Jays and Kay’s adapters - eBay


----------



## xbrhmz (10 mo ago)

Going to buy a G and this is one of the contenders (the other one is GW-9400, and maybe other military-sporty looking G-Shock with Tough Solar). I just hope it's not too big for my 16.5cm/6.5inch-ish round wrist.

I don't mind the size, usually the wide width gap (between my wrist and watch's width) that bothers me. So I'll have to try wear it in an AD.


----------



## Ferretnose (Jun 30, 2020)

entropy1049 said:


> Hope I’m not violating local policy here 😬😁
> 
> Jays and Kay’s adapters - eBay


Thanks, entropy1049! Have ordered. I think I like the 2K even more than the 1K which was my favorite G. Just wish they'd kept the pyramid-pattern buttons rather than the "cook-top," though the 2K's buttons are noticeably easier to push.


----------



## entropy1049 (Dec 24, 2021)

Ferretnose said:


> Thanks, entropy1049! Have ordered. I think I like the 2K even more than the 1K which was my favorite G. Just wish they'd kept the pyramid-pattern buttons rather than the "cook-top," though the 2K's buttons are noticeably easier to push.


You’re gonna love the 2k. I’m enjoying mine quite a lot and it’s getting most of my wrist time.


----------



## entropy1049 (Dec 24, 2021)

xbrhmz said:


> Going to buy a G and this is one of the contenders (the other one is GW-9400, and maybe other military-sporty looking G-Shock with Tough Solar). I just hope it's not too big for my 16.5cm/6.5inch-ish round wrist.
> 
> I don't mind the size, usually the wide width gap (between my wrist and watch's width) that bothers me. So I'll have to try wear it in an AD.


I also have a 9400. I hate to state the obvious here, but if able, just get both 😊. Fantastic watches, different enough to warrant the purchase of both.


----------



## Ferretnose (Jun 30, 2020)

Another advantage of the GWG-2K is the articulation where the band joins the case. Makes it more comfortable than the 1K. Still, the 9400 will be both lighter and cheaper. Danger with the 9400 is going down the rabbit hole of chasing all the colorways, Love the Earths and collabs. Guess how I know this.


----------



## GrouchoM (Jul 11, 2013)

I couldn't bond with the 2k. I bought it twice, and returned it each time within 48 hours. OTOH, I owned a 1k a ways back and kept it for half a year before selling. Almost a week ago, I got another 1k and have virtually worn it non-stop. I doubt I'll sell it this time. 

Typos courtesy of Samsung Auto-Incorrect


----------



## TitanCi (May 14, 2010)

Although I really like the 2k (have it), I feel the GG1k has a better looking dial, which makes me gravitate to it more. If the GG had tough solar, it’s game over. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aydrian (Oct 18, 2013)

A GWG2000 dessert sand + Jaysandkays adapter + Uncle Seiko tan strap = 😊


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

GWG 1000rd-4ajf 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Munks337 (Dec 14, 2021)

TitanCi said:


> Although I really like the 2k (have it), I feel the GG1k has a better looking dial, which makes me gravitate to it more. If the GG had tough solar, it’s game over.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This.


----------



## TTV (Jul 13, 2021)

Aydrian said:


> A GWG2000 dessert sand + Jaysandkays adapter + Uncle Seiko tan strap = 😊
> View attachment 16676069
> View attachment 16676069


Very nice @Aydrian 😍👍 Could you please post pics of the adapters and back side?


----------



## entropy1049 (Dec 24, 2021)

Continuing pants experimentation on my 2K. Another color way from EO/MN.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Another 1K










GWG 1000gb-4apr Casio China  Special Edition ( 2017 )


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ven (Sep 7, 2019)

Yesterdays mudday👊🏻


----------



## Ferretnose (Jun 30, 2020)

entropy1049 said:


> Continuing pants experimentation on my 2K. Another color way from EO/MN.
> View attachment 16679699


OK, gotta ask, who's EO/MN? Thanks!

BTW, kinda surprised that, with all the emphasis on Forged Carbon, Casio neglected to use carbon fiber in the GWG-2K straps as they have on other watches including some 9400s. Woulda given them an excuse to print "Carbon" one more time...😛


----------



## ven (Sep 7, 2019)

Ferretnose said:


> OK, gotta ask, who's EO/MN? Thanks!
> 
> BTW, kinda surprised that, with all the emphasis on Forged Carbon, Casio neglected to use carbon fiber in the GWG-2K straps as they have on other watches including some 9400s. Woulda given them an excuse to print "Carbon" one more time...😛


That’s one of my bugbears over the years. 9400 has cf straps, 9300 mudman does, why no cf for the Maharishi or desert camo at least on the 1k. The DC on the 9400 is! Then again with the 2k, admittedly a more softer comfortable strap(variable of course ), but no cf again🤦🏻‍♂️


----------



## entropy1049 (Dec 24, 2021)

Ferretnose said:


> OK, gotta ask, who's EO/MN? Thanks!
> 
> BTW, kinda surprised that, with all the emphasis on Forged Carbon, Casio neglected to use carbon fiber in the GWG-2K straps as they have on other watches including some 9400s. Woulda given them an excuse to print "Carbon" one more time...😛


Erica’s Originals/Marine National
Superb watchbands!


----------



## Ferretnose (Jun 30, 2020)

Thanks again entropy1049, though every time you answer a question I end up spending more money...😁


----------



## TitanCi (May 14, 2010)

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Another 1K
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That’s nice!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Wardogz (May 3, 2011)

entropy1049 said:


> I also have a 9400. I hate to state the obvious here, but if able, just get both 😊. Fantastic watches, different enough to warrant the purchase of both.
> View attachment 16674781


Great watches though I can't help but think the Mudman and Rangeman look like they forgot leg day on those NATO straps.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

The 2K is definitely cool but the Master in Desert Camouflage GWG 1000dc-1a5jf still rocks after so many years ! A beauty 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Ferretnose (Jun 30, 2020)

Put the TLC on a Haverston strap (P42 frog skin) with the Jaysandkays adapters. A tip of the hat to entropy1049 for introducing me to these handy items. Watch weight drops 2 grams.

















Also tried a Swiss Watch Company nylon/velcro strap. (The gray one. swcusa.com, though stocks are low right now.) Good points: cheap, comfy, infinitely adjustable. Cuts weight to 96 grams(!) Not so good; watch rests directly on wrist, and this ain't no cushion case. So went back to the camo. Which I like better anyway, just for the look.


----------



## xbrhmz (10 mo ago)

I've tried the TLC version and it's gorgeous. I don't like the writing on the strap though, a really deal breaker for me. Now still can't decide which to get, 1A3 or 1A5. Is there a polling on this? I would like to know the vote.

Also, is the 1A5 yellow a good yellow? Or is it more sand, mustard, or something else? A great camo color or a ridiculous yellowish color? The color composition imho is better than 1A3, but I like the green strap more (oh how I wish a more balanced red-yellow-green composition on that one).


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

and the Maharishi GWG 1000mh-1ajr 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Ferretnose (Jun 30, 2020)

xbrhmz said:


> I've tried the TLC version and it's gorgeous. I don't like the writing on the strap though, a really deal breaker for me. Now still can't decide which to get, 1A3 or 1A5. Is there a polling on this? I would like to know the vote.
> 
> Also, is the 1A5 yellow a good yellow? Or is it more sand, mustard, or something else? A great camo color or a ridiculous yellowish color? The color composition imho is better than 1A3, but I like the green strap more (oh how I wish a more balanced red-yellow-green composition on that one).


The strap on the 1A5 is a tan color, you could even call it khaki. I like it a lot, and like you I'm no fan of yellow. The 1A5 "surround" is bright yellow, but you don't see too much of it. Only problem is, the 1A5 is already out of production so little chance of finding a bargain. You could wait for Casio to make a camo 2K as they did with the 1K.


----------



## Odourless (Sep 19, 2021)

xbrhmz said:


> I've tried the TLC version and it's gorgeous. I don't like the writing on the strap though, a really deal breaker for me. Now still can't decide which to get, 1A3 or 1A5. Is there a polling on this? I would like to know the vote.
> 
> Also, is the 1A5 yellow a good yellow? Or is it more sand, mustard, or something else? A great camo color or a ridiculous yellowish color? The color composition imho is better than 1A3, but I like the green strap more (oh how I wish a more balanced red-yellow-green composition on that one).



I also have the same problem when I want to buy the 2K, couldn't decide between 1A3 or 1A5. Then I finally bought the 1A5 because I heard a rumor that 1A5 will be discontinued.

But after a while I realize that I really like the stainless steel bezel with a natural color, and also the green strap.
So have to buy some additional bezel and the green strap.

I will post again my "edited" picture here 










This original picture is from IG @voitec_gshock :


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Built a sunbathing deck for a few casios. 


Now all my area needs is an entire spring day instead of living in Autumn since snow melt arghhhh









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Almost got me a few days ago on that TLC model .. very tempting but need that price to do a few things first lol , where did you pick yours up from $? 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## xbrhmz (10 mo ago)

Odourless said:


> I also have the same problem when I want to buy the 2K, couldn't decide between 1A3 or 1A5. Then I finally bought the 1A5 because I heard a rumor that 1A5 will be discontinued.
> 
> But after a while I realize that I really like the stainless steel bezel with a natural color, and also the green strap.
> So have to buy some additional bezel and the green strap.
> ...


That was my reasoning as well (the limited/discontinued status and also A5's design is more...balanced?) but now I'm leaning more towards the A3. Maybe wait until new release now that A5 is discontinued? Ugh.

Anyway, where did you buy your A5, mate?


EDIT: anyone know the kind of stainless steel used in GWG-2000? 316L or other kind?


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

@TatsNGuns Long time no see. Trying to keep your ‘thread’ afloat with some photos  Got mine from Japan ( trough my guy here in HKG ) Shoot me a pm if you like; can’t promise though ) Here another photo for ya  ( South Side Hong Kong ) 













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Odourless (Sep 19, 2021)

xbrhmz said:


> That was my reasoning as well (the limited/discontinued status and also A5's design is more...balanced?) but now I'm leaning more towards the A3. Maybe wait until new release now that A5 is discontinued? Ugh.
> 
> Anyway, where did you buy your A5, mate?
> 
> ...


I like the 1A3, but in my opinion 1A3 has to much color, white, red, bright yellow, green, black, grey (steel).

We have a lot of 1A5 stock here in Indonesia, and with the same price as 1a3/1a1 😀

About the steel material, I dont have any clue...


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Deepsea_dweller said:


> @TatsNGuns Long time no see. Trying to keep your ‘thread’ afloat with some photos  Got mine from Japan ( trough my guy here in HKG ) Shoot me a pm if you like; can’t promise though ) Here another photo for ya  ( South Side Hong Kong )
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Many thanks for your always kind acts mate! I'll DM you and throw caution to the wind .. this week is a slightly dangerous one for me as I accidentally have two inbound which will need to immediately blend in or else the mrs may wonder about what will most likely be a 3rd ((( your connection hehehe ))) 

Great to see you slumming over in a me thread LOL 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## jimmy1 (Feb 22, 2009)

If the price was close, would you take the GWG-2000TLC-1AER over the GWG-2000-1A1ER?


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

jimmy1 said:


> If the price was close, would you take the GWG-2000TLC-1AER over the GWG-2000-1A1ER?
> View attachment 16699998
> View attachment 16699999


Yes why are you offering me it LOL ? 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jimmy1 (Feb 22, 2009)

TatsNGuns said:


> Yes why are you offering me it LOL ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


More like - I've been offered a good price for the TLC but not in love with the strap so would have to swap out for a black one. Not sure if I'm just loving the deal or think the TLC is the best looking? Canvassing owners opinions.


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

There are really two questions here.

Which decoration do you prefer?
How much extra would you pay for the TLC if you preferred the decoration on that model?
Only if the answer to Q1 is "yes" would one ask Q2. 
In my case, I don't like the halftone and splotch design on the strap so I went with the plain steel bezel.


jimmy1 said:


> If the price was close, would you take the GWG-2000TLC-1AER over the GWG-2000-1A1ER?
> View attachment 16699998
> View attachment 16699999


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

So, basically you're trying to work out if the price of the TLC + price of the strap (currently about $60 on PacParts) is worth it to build the combo you want.

My advice is this: If you _really_ like the TLC styling, meaning you're _strongly motivated_ by the watch head, then consider the deal. If you sorta like, could sorta tolerate the TLC but interested really because other people like it and you think you're getting a "steal" then don't. Just don't. That kind of value calculation-based purchase rarely ends well. Flipping it is what ultimately happens, preceded by a sense of regret. Ask me how I know.


jimmy1 said:


> More like - I've been offered a good price for the TLC but not in love with the strap so would have to swap out for a black one. Not sure if I'm just loving the deal or think the TLC is the best looking? Canvassing owners opinions.


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

Another consideration, and a potentially important one, is whether you might need it to dress up to business casual, for example. If so, then the TLC really isn't the best choice. The styling also doesn't fit my personality. Two reasons why I went with the core model.


----------



## entropy1049 (Dec 24, 2021)

Pants experimentation on my 2k continues. This time the 24mm “carbonox” bracelet from my Luminox.

Daddy likee.


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

Damn, that looks like it was made for the 2K!


----------



## TTV (Jul 13, 2021)

entropy1049 said:


> Pants experimentation on my 2k continues. This time the 24mm “carbonox” bracelet from my Luminox.
> 
> Daddy likee.
> View attachment 16701596
> ...


Not bad at all, pretty cool looking 😍👍 Let's hope that Luminox bracelet equals the G quality.


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Ginseng108 said:


> So, basically you're trying to work out if the price of the TLC + price of the strap (currently about $60 on PacParts) is worth it to build the combo you want.
> 
> My advice is this: If you _really_ like the TLC styling, meaning you're _strongly motivated_ by the watch head, then consider the deal. If you sorta like, could sorta tolerate the TLC but interested really because other people like it and you think you're getting a "steal" then don't. Just don't. That kind of value calculation-based purchase rarely ends well. Flipping it is what ultimately happens, preceded by a sense of regret. Ask me how I know.


Hahahaha he does " will this marraige last ? " answers on Saturday & sundays after midnight lol ..


Perfectly stated by the way ! 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

entropy1049 said:


> Pants experimentation on my 2k continues. This time the 24mm “carbonox” bracelet from my Luminox.
> 
> Daddy likee.
> View attachment 16701596
> ...


I love it when a model creates the need or just the want for a few members to begin R & D cause inevitably some kick ass things come out of it. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Speaking of which I was stoked to receive some firehose from my brother from another mother @Jasper110 , he did 90% of the work & I was glad that an idea or two worked on for my polite blue peli


----------



## xbrhmz (10 mo ago)

Does anyone here have any idea why the promos and ads heavily use the 1A3 version? I just realized that while browsing trying to choose which one to buy, is it because GWG-1000's most favourite is also the 1A3 version?

Edit: also, the themes are 1A1 for snow background, 1A5 for sand, and 1A3 for mud (also outdoor and more general setting).


----------



## Aydrian (Oct 18, 2013)

TTV said:


> Very nice @Aydrian 😍👍 Could you please post pics of the adapters and back side?


----------



## Aydrian (Oct 18, 2013)

TTV said:


> Very nice @Aydrian 😍👍 Could you please post pics of the adapters and back side?


----------



## TTV (Jul 13, 2021)

Aydrian said:


> View attachment 16704806
> 
> View attachment 16704808
> 
> View attachment 16704807


Thanks, really cool fit 😍👍


----------



## GrouchoM (Jul 11, 2013)

Aydrian said:


> View attachment 16704821
> 
> View attachment 16704823
> 
> ...


Please post a few shots of it on your wrist. It looks awesome!

Typos courtesy of Samsung Auto-Incorrect


----------



## Aydrian (Oct 18, 2013)

entropy1049 said:


> Pants experimentation on my 2k continues. This time the 24mm “carbonox” bracelet from my Luminox.
> 
> Daddy likee.
> View attachment 16701596
> ...


That is what I am planning next!! 

But cos I bought a 22mm adapter and the smallest lug for the luminox bracelet is 23mm, I am very tempted to buy and sand the bracelet down.... 

How does this combo feel? Would it be floppy as the bracelet does not "grip" as well as a rubber band?


----------



## Aydrian (Oct 18, 2013)

GrouchoM said:


> Please post a few shots of it on your wrist. It looks awesome!
> 
> Typos courtesy of Samsung Auto-Incorrect


😊















^


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## GrouchoM (Jul 11, 2013)

Aydrian said:


> View attachment 16704858
> 
> View attachment 16704860
> ^
> ...


What's your approximate wrist size? 

Typos courtesy of Samsung Auto-Incorrect


----------



## Aydrian (Oct 18, 2013)

GrouchoM said:


> What's your approximate wrist size?
> 
> Typos courtesy of Samsung Auto-Incorrect


Ard 16.5cm


----------



## entropy1049 (Dec 24, 2021)

Aydrian said:


> That is what I am planning next!!
> 
> But cos I bought a 22mm adapter and the smallest lug for the luminox bracelet is 23mm, I am very tempted to buy and sand the bracelet down....
> 
> How does this combo feel? Would it be floppy as the bracelet does not "grip" as well as a rubber band?


I’d recommend obtaining the Jays and Kay’s 24mm adapters, they’re pretty reasonably priced. If not, it would be easy to file down the end links.

The bracelet feels like a metal bracelet, less temperature flux perhaps. Not as grippy as a rubber strap, but can be adjusted for minimal movement on the wrist.


----------



## Snyde (Mar 5, 2016)

I just bought the grey one for under $600. Ships from japan, so I’m guessing it’s because of the favorable exchange rate ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CC (Nov 1, 2016)

jimmy1 said:


> More like - I've been offered a good price for the TLC but not in love with the strap so would have to swap out for a black one. Not sure if I'm just loving the deal or think the TLC is the best looking? Canvassing owners opinions.


----------



## Aydrian (Oct 18, 2013)

entropy1049 said:


> I’d recommend obtaining the Jays and Kay’s 24mm adapters, they’re pretty reasonably priced. If not, it would be easy to file down the end links.
> 
> The bracelet feels like a metal bracelet, less temperature flux perhaps. Not as grippy as a rubber strap, but can be adjusted for minimal movement on the wrist.


Thanks Bro. Just placed an order for a 24mm adapter and the luminox bracelet. 
😊


----------



## Ferretnose (Jun 30, 2020)

CC said:


> View attachment 16705487


That's a very good price, if it includes shipping to the USA. Must look into that...


----------



## Ferretnose (Jun 30, 2020)

Aydrian said:


> View attachment 16704821
> 
> View attachment 16704823
> 
> ...


Hey, Aydrian, who makes that two-tone strap? Thanks!


----------



## Ferretnose (Jun 30, 2020)

Ferretnose said:


> That's a very good price, if it includes shipping to the USA. Must look into that...


Nope, they seem to do UK delivery only. Oh, well.


----------



## Snyde (Mar 5, 2016)

Bought the 24mm Jay & Kay adapters for the grey gwg2000 I ordered!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wardogz (May 3, 2011)

CC said:


> View attachment 16705487


Such a cool watch, wish my wrist was big enough to rock it.


----------



## forgotten (May 4, 2008)

My GWG-2000-1A1ER with jaysandkays adapters and 24mm bracelet.


----------



## Aydrian (Oct 18, 2013)

Ferretnose said:


> Hey, Aydrian, who makes that two-tone strap? Thanks!


Try searching online for "Hirsch Performance Strap". 

I love their straps, especially their Caoutchouc rubber straps. 
❤


----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)

forgotten said:


> My GWG-2000-1A1ER with jaysandkays adapters and 24mm bracelet.
> View attachment 16707345


Oh...that looks bada$s. Where'd you get the bracelet?


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

Looks like a StrapCode hex.


----------



## Snyde (Mar 5, 2016)

forgotten said:


> My GWG-2000-1A1ER with jaysandkays adapters and 24mm bracelet.
> View attachment 16707345


That looks awesome. Would you mind posting a wrist shot? Looks great!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ferretnose (Jun 30, 2020)

Aydrian said:


> Try searching online for "Hirsch Performance Strap".
> 
> I love their straps, especially their Caoutchouc rubber straps.
> ❤


Thanks, Aydrian!


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Aydrian said:


> View attachment 16704858
> 
> View attachment 16704860
> ^
> ...


I'm not a super carbon fanboy but damn I love that aggressive grippy rubber backing on that strap.. Just saw you answer someone else stating Hirsh 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Snyde said:


> I just bought the grey one for under $600. Ships from japan, so I’m guessing it’s because of the favorable exchange rate ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


From which store? 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Aydrian said:


> Thanks Bro. Just placed an order for a 24mm adapter and the luminox bracelet.


Did you hunt down , track & locate the very best place to order the bracelet? If so again name dropping stores names is totally welcomed on here 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## entropy1049 (Dec 24, 2021)

TatsNGuns said:


> Did you hunt down , track & locate the very best place to order the bracelet? If so again name dropping stores names is totally welcomed on here
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Least expensive I found:

Luminox FPX.2402.20B.K Strap - 3500 Navy seal Carbonox


----------



## parsig9 (Jul 28, 2015)

New adapters arrived!


----------



## Aydrian (Oct 18, 2013)

TatsNGuns said:


> I'm not a super carbon fanboy but damn I love that aggressive grippy rubber backing on that strap.. Just saw you answer someone else stating Hirsh
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


😊
Actually I bought the strap long before I bought the GWG2000 and the strap was in a box as I couldn't find a matching watch.... Till GWG2000. 

It is amazing that even the yellow accents seemed to match and the overall look is not screaming-in-your-face for attention. 
😊


----------



## Aydrian (Oct 18, 2013)

TatsNGuns said:


> Did you hunt down , track & locate the very best place to order the bracelet? If so again name dropping stores names is totally welcomed on here
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Nope, I just sourced from ebay.... 

I think @entropy1049 posted a better deal then mine.... 
😊


----------



## Blubaru703 (Jul 18, 2012)

parsig9 said:


> New adapters arrived!
> View attachment 16712732


Where did you get the lug adapters? How does it look on the wrist?


----------



## Snyde (Mar 5, 2016)

TatsNGuns said:


> From which store?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Japan treasure factory off Amazon. Ordered on Saturday and it gets in today!











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## parsig9 (Jul 28, 2015)

Blubaru703 said:


> Where did you get the lug adapters? How does it look on the wrist?


Jay and Kay...same as the others a page or two back. I got the 22mm because the EO strap is 23mm and most others I have that I thought might work are 22.
I actually took them off already. I think I prefer the original strap fit and look.
They are made so well but not for me.


----------



## fiskit69 (Aug 6, 2018)

Snyde said:


> Japan treasure factory off Amazon. Ordered on Saturday and it gets in today!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I’ve ordered from them before. He’s a solid solid seller. Really good dude.


----------



## Snyde (Mar 5, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## L&W (May 11, 2021)




----------



## L&W (May 11, 2021)

This thing is so comfortable on the wrist. Love it!


----------



## L&W (May 11, 2021)

Anyone else find the plastic and carbon bumper guards on GWG-2000 easy to scratch? No that I really care, but they are more fragile compares to the resin bezel on GWG-1000.


----------



## nonconformulaic (Nov 10, 2015)

L&W said:


> Anyone else find the plastic and carbon bumper guards on GWG-2000 easy to scratch? No that I really care, but they are more fragile compares to the resin bezel on GWG-1000.


Still haven't tried out the GWG-2k, but you hit the nail on the head as to my primary reason why. Replacing a GWG-1k bezel costs about $12, while the four little pressed carbon bezel guards at 12-3-6-9 o'clock on the GWG-2000 cost about $185(!!!) combined to replace. 

From what I have read here and elsewhere, the GWG-2k is the Mudmaster to get if you usually dress business casual and aren't too rough on your watches, while the GWG-1k is the Mudmaster to get for "Hulk, SMASH!" duty. I've been tempted by crazy deals on the TLC, but am probably going to give it a while before trying any GWG-2k to hopefully see how they hold up after a few years of hard use.


----------



## L&W (May 11, 2021)

nonconformulaic said:


> Still haven't tried out the GWG-2k, but you hit the nail on the head as to my primary reason why. Replacing a GWG-1k bezel costs about $12, while the four little pressed carbon bezel guards at 12-3-6-9 o'clock on the GWG-2000 cost about $185(!!!) combined to replace.
> 
> From what I have read here and elsewhere, the GWG-2k is the Mudmaster to get if you usually dress business casual and aren't too rough on your watches, while the GWG-1k is the Mudmaster to get for "Hulk, SMASH!" duty. I've been tempted by crazy deals on the TLC, but am probably going to give it a while before trying any GWG-2k to hopefully see how they hold up after a few years of hard use.


I got a couple light scratches on the plastic bumper at 9 o'clock and the carbon bumper at 6 o'clock from casual wearing. Not too visible though due to the pattern of the carbon.
The 2 carbon bumpers at 12 and 6 o'clock cost more than $200. 🙂
The bumper at 9 and 3 o'clock are hard plastics.


----------



## nonconformulaic (Nov 10, 2015)

L&W said:


> I got a couple light scratches on the plastic bumper at 9 o'clock and the carbon bumper at 6 o'clock from casual wearing. Not too visible though due to the pattern of the carbon.
> The 2 carbon bumpers at 12 and 6 o'clock cost more than $200. 🙂
> The bumper at 9 and 3 o'clock are hard plastics.
> View attachment 16718924


Depends on which model you buy for and who you buy from, but no matter what it's going to cost a heck of a lot more than a GWG-1k bezel. Here's what PacParts is asking for GWG-2000-1A3 replacements at the time of this posting. Comes up to $185.16 + S&H, assuming you can reuse your "decorative piece, bezel inner" plastic bits.


----------



## L&W (May 11, 2021)

nonconformulaic said:


> Depends on which model you buy for and who you buy from, but no matter what it's going to cost a heck of a lot more than a GWG-1k bezel. Here's what PacParts is asking for GWG-2000-1A3 replacements at the time of this posting. Comes up to $185.16 + S&H, assuming you can reuse your "decorative piece, bezel inner" plastic bits.
> View attachment 16719072


Ah, they have lowered the price. My screenshot was from Pacparts a while back.


----------



## fiskit69 (Aug 6, 2018)

Still ridiculously expensive. No way it should be that much.


----------



## Ferretnose (Jun 30, 2020)

GWG-2K on the rocks.


----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)

nonconformulaic said:


> Still haven't tried out the GWG-2k, but you hit the nail on the head as to my primary reason why. Replacing a GWG-1k bezel costs about $12, while the four little pressed carbon bezel guards at 12-3-6-9 o'clock on the GWG-2000 cost about $185(!!!) combined to replace.
> 
> From what I have read here and elsewhere, the GWG-2k is the Mudmaster to get if you usually dress business casual and aren't too rough on your watches, while the GWG-1k is the Mudmaster to get for "Hulk, SMASH!" duty. I've been tempted by crazy deals on the TLC, but am probably going to give it a while before trying any GWG-2k to hopefully see how they hold up after a few years of hard use.


Yup, that was disappointing to learn. I don't baby mine and pretty much use it as intended. I wear it almost daily to hike and climb, and also when I exercise. If I am not wearing it, it sits at the bottom of my hiking bag banging around. It has taken a lot of bumps and still looks new. For me, I'm perfectly fine with wear and enjoy it on watches that are meant to be beaten and thrown around, but yeah, I like having a $12 dollar bezel swap option as opposed to almost $200 just in case.


----------



## podunkeric (Feb 28, 2013)

Just received this in trade from a fellow WUS member.


----------



## Ferretnose (Jun 30, 2020)

What watch would Buddha wear?








Why, a Maharishi model MM GWG-1000, of course.








Still my favorite GWG1K colorway, with the Wildlife Promising a close second.
None of the 2K versions so far have really grabbed me, but I'm sure there will be more in the near future.


----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)

Still rockin' this thing for every hike


----------



## xbrhmz (10 mo ago)

I wonder will there be a desert camo version for the 2k now that the 1A5 has been discontinued.

or other color? Still can't decide which one to get, so maybe...


Edit: anyone ever tried (or have pics) GWG-2000 the sand beige dial (1A5) paired with green strap (1A3)?


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

podunkeric said:


> Just received this in trade from a fellow WUS member.
> View attachment 16727712


Looks horrible.. you can send directly to me so you dont need to ' suffer ' any longer. No thank yous are needed .. its what we do for fellow members 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Snyde said:


> Japan treasure factory off Amazon. Ordered on Saturday and it gets in today!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you kindly 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ferretnose (Jun 30, 2020)

xbrhmz said:


> I wonder will there be a desert camo version for the 2k now that the 1A5 has been discontinued.
> 
> or other color?
> 
> Given Casio's history, I'd say this is a certainty. Though when it might happen and what the camo pattern might look like is anyone's guess.


----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)

Randomly noticed that from the corner of my room buried deep inside my pack beneath some sweaty clothes, boots, and other gear that my gwg-2k still synced with mb6. Wow, nice


----------



## WES51 (Mar 30, 2016)

Did anyone mention parts?

My stash of spare parts (all for the GWG 1000):


----------



## GrouchoM (Jul 11, 2013)

WES51 said:


> Did anyone mention parts?
> 
> My stash of spare parts (all for the GWG 1000):


When's the apocalypse due? 

Typos courtesy of Samsung Auto-Incorrect


----------



## WES51 (Mar 30, 2016)

GrouchoM said:


> When's the apocalypse due?


I don't know. But when it happens, I won't be short on Mudmaster parts.


----------



## Ferretnose (Jun 30, 2020)

xbrhmz said:


> Edit: anyone ever tried (or have pics) GWG-2000 the sand beige dial (1A5) paired with green strap (1A3)?


Liked your green strap for the 1A5 idea so much that I've just ordered one from PacParts since they're having a 15% 4th of July sale (code PAC15.) Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## FatTuesday (Jul 4, 2015)

New-to-me 1K to get me into the world of G-Shock


----------



## xbrhmz (10 mo ago)

Ferretnose said:


> Liked your green strap for the 1A5 idea so much that I've just ordered one from PacParts since they're having a 15% 4th of July sale (code PAC15.) Thanks for the suggestion.


Nice! Waiting for your pics (please post ASAP -- thanks 😁). It's just that the green strap has yellow color on it so I bet it'll look great. By the way, is it true that PacParts only sell 1A3's parts?


----------



## Ferretnose (Jun 30, 2020)

xbrhmz said:


> Nice! Waiting for your pics (please post ASAP -- thanks 😁). It's just that the green strap has yellow color on it so I bet it'll look great. By the way, is it true that PacParts only sell 1A3's parts?


You'd really have to email PacParts directly (and keep in mind that things can change over time.)
And, yes, I too think the yellow printing on the green strap will tie in nicely with the second hand, the surround and the christmas tree of the 1A5 (will also keep the out-of-print tan strap looking new, so win-win.)


----------



## xbrhmz (10 mo ago)

Do the JDM versions, the ones with -JF code, also have "Casio Thailand" written on the band and "Cased in Thailand" on the back case?


----------



## cvdl (Feb 4, 2019)

xbrhmz said:


> Do the JDM versions, the ones with -JF code, also have "Casio Thailand" written on the band and "Cased in Thailand" on the back case?


As far as I know, all the 2k models are now cased in Thailand.


----------



## Ferretnose (Jun 30, 2020)

xbrhmz said:


> Do the JDM versions, the ones with -JF code, also have "Casio Thailand" written on the band and "Cased in Thailand" on the back case?


Yep, the two I bought from Sakura Watches (in Tokyo) are Thai cased and so marked. But that's only a theoretical bummer - watch quality is first-rate.


----------



## xbrhmz (10 mo ago)

After a long time waiting (for restock), after asking so many questions, may I present to you, my Mudmaster:








Whoops, a bit out of focus. That's fine, the watch still looks great even when you can't take a good pic. Seriously though, this watch is a big win, really looks better in person. The color combo is subtle, not as "in your face" as the promotional pics suggest. I was wondering why the dial got no green on it, but now I know the reason: the green lume on numbers and indices complete the color composition. This one will definitely stay indefinitely.








One more:









PS: don't worry, it's not the watch's fault that the dial is blurry or isn't clear. I just want to show how it looks "naturally" by not choosing the best angle. You've seen the best angle(s) from other photos right? If not, just buy it and see for yourself. 🤙


----------



## Ferretnose (Jun 30, 2020)

Congrats, xbrhmz. Cool location. Where is it?


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Arunkulfi (Sep 10, 2019)

2k works 💪🏽🙏🏽👍👍👍


----------



## GrouchoM (Jul 11, 2013)

Arunkulfi said:


> 2k works 🏽🏽
> 
> View attachment 16772366
> 
> View attachment 16772365


That looks like a rough situation... just the type to use a Mudmaster... that is, assuming you'll be consuming Mudslides.








Mudslide Cocktail


The mudslide cocktail is like a milkshake on the rocks for grown-ups! Irish cream mixed with coffee liqueur and vodka makes for a frothy, creamy cocktail.




www.allrecipes.com





Typos courtesy of Samsung Auto-Incorrect


----------



## Arunkulfi (Sep 10, 2019)

GrouchoM said:


> That looks like a rough situation... just the type to use a Mudmaster... that is, assuming you'll be consuming Mudslides.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Never tried Mudslides mate 😂 will give it a go next time 👍👍


----------



## D. A. (Tony) Vader (Nov 11, 2020)

My proposal to CASIO for a GWG-2000 on a Combi or CF bracelet:


----------



## Munks337 (Dec 14, 2021)

Do you guys think casio will release a new color for the gwg2000 this year?


----------



## D. A. (Tony) Vader (Nov 11, 2020)

Munks337 said:


> Do you guys think casio will release a new color for the gwg2000 this year?


Yes


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

RD and TLC


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ven (Sep 7, 2019)

Muds over the last week👊🏻


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Ferretnose (Jun 30, 2020)

Munks337 said:


> Do you guys think casio will release a new color for the gwg2000 this year?


Hmm, they may wait for the G-Shock 40th, next year. It'd be cool to see Team Tough on the dial of a Mudmaster.
OTOH, there has to be, at some point, a red and gold version for the China market. Perhaps bright red strap, "bumpers" and second hand; gold bezel, buttons and christmas tree. Or a collab, maybe with Porter? I'd like a green camo. And since the covers at 3 and 9 seem to be resin rather than carbon fiber, they could be made in different colors or with patterns. My wallet is already cringing...


----------



## Jomarr (Apr 27, 2018)

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Awesome @Jomarr

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Ferretnose (Jun 30, 2020)

Uncleseiko.com is offering a deal on the oxidized GL831 rubber strap, so I bought a couple. Then got to looking at my GWG2000...
😀








Major comfort upgrade over the Casio resin. Though am I gonna get in trouble for mixing Casio and Seiko?😀 With the Jaysandkays adapters, weight rises to 112 grams, but well worth it.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Injector (6 mo ago)

fiskit69 said:


> When is the 40 year anniversary?
> 
> I got the desert one off eBay. It’s nice. I feel it’s a side option to the 1k though. I haven’t worn my mud masters lately cause I’ve been all about a few MTG B1000 models but for rugged toughness you can’t beat the gwg line. I DO wonder why Casio put the 2k out cause if feels like a side grade and not an upgrade.
> 
> looking at the stealth 2k and the black 2k with the green strap, I think the stealth model is really underwhelming. Feels like it doesn’t have any personality. Anybody else feel that way?


Funny how we all see things differently.
I think that the grey & black stealth variant is by far the nicest GWG2000. The others have too much red and yellow messing up the vibe for me. My favourite looking MM overall is the green GWG1000.


----------



## Odourless (Sep 19, 2021)




----------



## Ferretnose (Jun 30, 2020)

Reinforcing its status as the polar opposite to Amazon Prime, PacParts took 40 days to deliver my green strap. 40 days!&#% Here it is swapped on to my 1A5:








I do think it ties in nicely with the other color elements. And the green strap has a green keeper, unlike the tan strap with its black keeper. Unforgivable, Casio! Yellow lettering on a green background is classic - always makes me think of the great Team Lotus formula race cars of the 1960s. Though most Americans would probably conjure up a John Deere lawn tractor.


----------



## JohnBPittsburgh (Jun 18, 2017)




----------



## supersilent (Feb 1, 2021)

On the left 










I purchased it for environments like this:









And like this:









You _will_ end up eating a lot of sand and dust. You _will_ have to dig vehicles out of the sand, or worse: out of the mud in the sebkhas. Again and again. I felt uncomfortable subjecting my autos to this (I did at first), and thought the Mudmaster would give me peace of mind. It did 👍

(The square came later, for more civilised duties)


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Jomarr (Apr 27, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xbrhmz (10 mo ago)

Ferretnose said:


> Congrats, xbrhmz. Cool location. Where is it?


Yogyakarta, Indonesia.

Sorry, I was away for a while. Been busy taking this beast to some places. 










Stay frosty! X


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sorry to @nightrhyme as I posted in the wrong thread  










Old and new 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## sixpiecepublishing (Feb 21, 2013)

Next to the Ciga Design Gorilla


----------



## Jomarr (Apr 27, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hallanthony (Sep 25, 2009)

My GWG-1000-1A3ER sporting the yellow band after I finally found the band back in stock


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JohnBPittsburgh (Jun 18, 2017)

Oak Island North Carolina!!! Catching some waves and rays with my GShock


----------



## Onni (Feb 24, 2012)

Hi guys can I join the club?

Sold most of my watches some time ago including GWG-1000. 
Some time passed and I started thinking I need to get something to replace it, something that is reliable, has easy to read dial and decent lume. This is what I got, man's got to have one Mudmaster in his collection


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Any Side By Side 1000 vs 2000 pics?


----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)

I posted this pic elsewhere, but I thought I'd repost it here for those who were wondering about the lume. It lasts all night which is why it has become my go-to as of late since I've taken up night hiking these days.


----------



## TTV (Jul 13, 2021)

Mr.Jones82 said:


> I posted this pic elsewhere, but I thought I'd repost it here for those who were wondering about the lume. It lasts all night which is why it has become my go-to as of late since I've taken up night hiking these days.
> View attachment 16935254


Very nice, city and moon "lume" look poor compared to MM 😅😅


----------



## GraniteFraggle (Jan 17, 2018)

I kind of feel that we can talk openly about our problem here 

The GWG-1000/GWG-2000 are definitely my favourite Gs. Very happy with my A5 & TLC but the more I see it, the more I really want the stealth silver and black. Which, as I also want the new Solar Flare colourway 2k isn't great new for my bank balance!

I mean look at it:



Mr.Jones82 said:


> Still rockin' this thing for every hike
> View attachment 16731025



Got my original 1k back on today. This old girl has been through everything... mud, rain, blood & surfing. She's still looking great though.


----------



## Jomarr (Apr 27, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FatTuesday (Jul 4, 2015)

^^^Nice TLC edition. I haven't been able to land one.
Funny cuz I have 2 Toyota Land Cruisers & 3 Mudmasters, but they don't intersect.


----------



## Maverick666 (Aug 17, 2017)

new color on the way...


----------



## Maverick666 (Aug 17, 2017)




----------



## Maverick666 (Aug 17, 2017)

Looks awesome IMO


----------



## Jomarr (Apr 27, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Injector (6 mo ago)

GraniteFraggle said:


> I kind of feel that we can talk openly about our problem here
> 
> The GWG-1000/GWG-2000 are definitely my favourite Gs. Very happy with my A5 & TLC but the more I see it, the more I really want the stealth silver and black. Which, as I also want the new Solar Flare colourway 2k isn't great new for my bank balance!
> 
> ...


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Such beauties all around and especially a shout out to @Jomarr Well done you. Congrats & enjoy and please some nature shots sometimes if possible and whenever you got the time  Great weekend to all 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Odourless (Sep 19, 2021)

GraniteFraggle said:


> I kind of feel that we can talk openly about our problem here
> 
> The GWG-1000/GWG-2000 are definitely my favourite Gs. Very happy with my A5 & TLC but the more I see it, the more I really want the stealth silver and black. Which, as I also want the new Solar Flare colourway 2k isn't great new for my bank balance!
> 
> ...


----------



## Jomarr (Apr 27, 2018)

40th anniversary LUME !!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jomarr (Apr 27, 2018)

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Such beauties all around and especially a shout out to @Jomarr Well done you. Congrats & enjoy and please some nature shots sometimes if possible and whenever you got the time  Great weekend to all
> 
> 
> 
> ...


@Deepsea_dweller ;

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ferretnose (Jun 30, 2020)

Jomarr said:


> 40th anniversary LUME !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gotta say, the lume on my GWG-2Ks is impressive - better than I recall the GWG-1K being. Definitely gotta get the 2040.


----------



## GrouchoM (Jul 11, 2013)

Ferretnose said:


> Gotta say, the lume on my GWG-2Ks is impressive - better than I recall the GWG-1K being. Definitely gotta get the 2040.


My 1k has better lume than my 2k. This is due to the larger lumed surfaces. 

Typos courtesy of Samsung Auto-Incorrect


----------



## fiskit69 (Aug 6, 2018)

I like the flare red model but not for the price… anyone got a source where it’s not selling for MSRP?


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

One more …. 












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Long time no see ….










Timeless! The Maharishi GWG 1000mh-1ajr 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Jomarr (Apr 27, 2018)

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Long time no see ….
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful Maharishi











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Jomarr said:


> Beautiful Maharishi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot @Jomarr & love your new one  Great catch! Enjoy 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Blackout GWG 1000-1a1jf 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## R0CKETMAN (Aug 4, 2011)

from ig until mine arrives


----------



## docbrauni (Feb 12, 2018)

Hello everyone,

today I was in the mood and had some time to make some decent pictures of my GWG-1000RD. And while doing this, the other two "RDs" joined... 



















I like the black and red with the blue accent...





































Light - lume - and using an uv-torch: 




























Ok, the red Frogmans are joining, too... 




























Best regards

Stefan


----------



## WES51 (Mar 30, 2016)

Red Mudmaster, definitely my favorite sin. 

Colors on the UV torch picture look amazing as well.


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

docbrauni said:


>


Wait, what? How is there bi-color lume in one pic and not the other? It’s the same watch, right?


----------



## docbrauni (Feb 12, 2018)

brandon\ said:


> Wait, what? How is there bi-color lume in one pic and not the other? It’s the same watch, right?


...yes, same watch. As I wrote: for this I used an uv torch / flashlight... 

Some watches have surprises for you doing so... 

Best regards

Stefan


----------



## Jomarr (Apr 27, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## L&W (May 11, 2021)




----------



## Drummer1 (Nov 15, 2017)

docbrauni said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> today I was in the mood and had some time to make some decent pictures of my GWG-1000RD. And while doing this, the other two "RDs" joined...
> 
> ...


Wow  very nice collection! I use to own the GWG-1000RD and kick myself for selling it just to buy something else. Awesome color combination.


----------



## fiskit69 (Aug 6, 2018)

Where can we get the flare red? Any dealers you guys trust?


----------



## cvdl (Feb 4, 2019)

Jomarr said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


More lume pics please! Thinking of getting the illuminated carbon bumper pieces for my regular 2k.


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

fiskit69 said:


> Where can we get the flare red? Any dealers you guys trust?


I've purchased a number of watches from @Little Treasury Jewelers over the last few years and have been very happy. Nice guys, knowledgeable. See their video of the Flare Reds here. LTJ is popular with the local folks from the Delmarva region and of course they ship.


----------



## Jomarr (Apr 27, 2018)

cvdl said:


> More lume pics please! Thinking of getting the illuminated carbon bumper pieces for my
> 
> 
> 
> ...










for some reason pictures doesn’t look clear hard to take photos


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

my first one Mudmaster. 7 years ago










GWG 1000-1ajf


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Jomarr (Apr 27, 2018)

Deepsea_dweller said:


> my first one Mudmaster. 7 years ago
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Still looks good and new @Deepsea_dweller ; 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ferretnose (Jun 30, 2020)

Finally liberated my GWG-2040 from DHL, and, Wow. If you buy one of these, you must also budget for a UV light. This is not optional. Only UV will reveal all that this watch has to offer in the way of visual thrills. You won't truly appreciate it without UV. (Or, if you consider the 2040 an exercise in unrestrained bad taste, you won't be properly appalled.) I fear I won't wear it often, for fear of damaging the surfaces including the metal keeper. Still, I'm stoked.


----------



## Drummer1 (Nov 15, 2017)

Ferretnose said:


> Finally liberated my GWG-2040 from DHL, and, Wow. If you buy one of these, you must also budget for a UV light. This is not optional. Only UV will reveal all that this watch has to offer in the way of visual thrills. You won't truly appreciate it without UV. (Or, if you consider the 2040 an exercise in unrestrained bad taste, you won't be properly appalled.) I fear I won't wear it often, for fear of damaging the surfaces including the metal keeper. Still, I'm stoked.


Congrats on your new Mudmaster! I want one of these for my collection because I love the GWG-2000 models but the cost of $1,100 is stopping me. Instead I opted for the more affordable GW-8230B-9A 30th Anniversary Frogman!


----------



## Little Treasury Jewelers (Feb 11, 2015)

Ginseng108 said:


> I've purchased a number of watches from @Little Treasury Jewelers over the last few years and have been very happy. Nice guys, knowledgeable. See their video of the Flare Reds here. LTJ is popular with the local folks from the Delmarva region and of course they ship.



Thank you so much for the recommendation! We have recently sold out of our inventory; however, we are working with G-Shock to get more in. Please message us so we can get you the next available one!

If anyone else is interested, please contact us. We would love to be able to get these for the enthusiasts on watchuseek.


----------



## GraniteFraggle (Jan 17, 2018)

Drummer1 said:


> Wow  very nice collection! I use to own the GWG-1000RD and kick myself for selling it just to buy something else. Awesome color combination.


The RD is my favourite muddy. I has one years ago & was forced to sell it. Since then it's been my grail watch. So happy when I found one cheap 

I love all the GWG1K except for the awful cheap tart model.


----------



## GrouchoM (Jul 11, 2013)

GraniteFraggle said:


> The RD is my favourite muddy. I has one years ago & was forced to sell it. Since then it's been my grail watch. So happy when I found one cheap
> 
> I love all the GWG1K except for the awful cheap tart model.


What's the "cheap tart" model?

Typos courtesy of Samsung Auto-Incorrect


----------



## Jomarr (Apr 27, 2018)

TOYOTA










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jomarr (Apr 27, 2018)

Pair










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## R0CKETMAN (Aug 4, 2011)

Got new 20001a5 yesterday and I’m having auto time calibration issues. 

Both auto and manual

1. Auto: enter receive mode, unscrew crown, rotate either direction and continues to read OFF

2. Manual: enter receive mode, hold down A for 2 plus seconds, no change to RC mode. 

Thoughts?

Thanks for the help
RM










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## docbrauni (Feb 12, 2018)

R0CKETMAN said:


> 1. Auto: enter receive mode, unscrew crown, rotate either direction and continues to read OFF


Just to understand you correctly: You did not just unscrew the crown, but also pulled it out, right? And yes, it should change from on to off and vice versa rotating the pulled crown...

Does the crown work correctly in other modes?

Best regards

Stefan


----------



## R0CKETMAN (Aug 4, 2011)

docbrauni said:


> Just to understand you correctly: You did not just unscrew the crown, but also pulled it out, right? And yes, it should change from on to off and vice versa rotating the pulled crown...
> 
> Does the crown work correctly in other modes?
> 
> ...


I’m a dumbass

In verifying crown works in other modes, which I knew it did, I learned I didn’t have home city set properly.

Once doing so not only was I able to switch to auto, but did a manual receive as well.

Thanks for inadvertently fixing the problem

RM


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Jomarr said:


> Pair
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

The iconic Rescue Red Mudmaster GWG 1000rd-4ajf 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Ferretnose (Jun 30, 2020)

GWG-2040 at the koi pond - seemed appropriate somehow...


----------



## GrouchoM (Jul 11, 2013)

Is the digital display dimmer/tinted on these gwg-2040?

Typos courtesy of Samsung Auto-Incorrect


----------



## Jomarr (Apr 27, 2018)

Flare red 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Jomarr (Apr 27, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ironcastle (Dec 20, 2013)

Latest purchase. 
So much more comfortable in size than its predecessor.


----------



## Jomarr (Apr 27, 2018)

ironcastle said:


> Latest purchase.
> So much more comfortable in size than its predecessor.
> View attachment 17042473


Congratulations !!! Good choice  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jomarr (Apr 27, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cowboy Bebop (Jan 9, 2011)

Jomarr said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I live this watch...I own this one and the discontinued yellow one.

Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Drummer1 (Nov 15, 2017)

Deepsea_dweller said:


> The iconic Rescue Red Mudmaster GWG 1000rd-4ajf
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I use to own this one 🤩 and miss it 😪.


----------



## TTV (Jul 13, 2021)

Now I can really join the 2k-club, as the new Desert Muddy just arrived 😍👍

























































The black GWG-2k strap as well as the J&K adapters for 22mm black MiLTAT Super Engineer bracelet should arrive later this week. More pics of them will follow for sure 🙂


----------



## Daruba (11 mo ago)

TTV said:


> Now I can really join the 2k-club, as the new Desert Muddy just arrived
> View attachment 17047764
> 
> View attachment 17047766
> ...


Such an awesome watch. A very masculine piece of art. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TTV (Jul 13, 2021)

Now this Master really starts to shine; strap swap makes it much cooler 😍









































...just declared the Jays And Kays adapters in customs, so the bracelet swap might happen this week as well 👍


----------



## danielsallfix (Nov 25, 2017)

Wlp fresh out of the mailbox and on to the charger.
Seriously thinking about letting red and yellow banded gwg go, and replace with the new 2040.


----------



## D. A. (Tony) Vader (Nov 11, 2020)

At the Texas RF with my GWG-2000 MUDMASTER and a few thousand close friends.


----------



## danielsallfix (Nov 25, 2017)




----------



## Pankrates (Feb 11, 2019)

TTV said:


> Now this Master really starts to shine; strap swap makes it much cooler 😍
> View attachment 17051990
> 
> View attachment 17051993
> ...


Really liked the combination. I also like the original but this is even better!!!


----------



## Jomarr (Apr 27, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)




----------



## Pankrates (Feb 11, 2019)




----------



## robertrock (Mar 18, 2006)

You guys are killing me, I've wanted a 2000 for about a year now and it would be my first analog G

I have a birthday coming in a week, hehehe.


----------



## TTV (Jul 13, 2021)

Oujee, now the J&K adapters and MiLTAT Super Engineer bracelet are finally in place:
























































Very comfortable athough quite heavy set 🙂👍


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Oldie but still cool … timeless I guess 










GWG 1000-1ajf


----------



## PhishWatcher (Oct 11, 2021)

Finally joined the club


----------



## Odourless (Sep 19, 2021)

PhishWatcher said:


> Finally joined the club
> 
> View attachment 17068144


Wellcome to the club


----------



## gartner (Nov 2, 2017)




----------



## Ferretnose (Jun 30, 2020)

GWG-2000s, only two on the original straps.


----------



## TTV (Jul 13, 2021)

Ferretnose said:


> View attachment 17071650
> 
> GWG-2000s, only two on the original straps.


You @Ferretnose are real 2k-Ma*5*ter 😉👍 Congrats for the nice portrait 😍


----------



## Odourless (Sep 19, 2021)

Ferretnose said:


> View attachment 17071650
> 
> GWG-2000s, only two on the original straps.


Gwg2K Flame Red look stunning in this family potrait.🔥
I wonder which one is your favorite?! 😁


----------



## Ferretnose (Jun 30, 2020)

TTV said:


> You @Ferretnose are real 2k-Ma*5*ter 😉👍 Congrats for the nice portrait 😍


Thanks, TTV! Ma5tr, very clever! 



Odourless said:


> Gwg2K Flame Red look stunning in this family potrait.🔥
> I wonder which one is your favorite?! 😁


Fav. colorway, probably the A5 with green strap replacing the original tan (far left.) But most worn is the stealthy A1 (top) which I put on an Uncle Seiko (now Uncle Straps) rubber. So comfortable.


----------



## PhishWatcher (Oct 11, 2021)

Ferretnose said:


> Fav. colorway, probably the A5 with green strap replacing the original tan (far left.) But most worn is the stealthy A1 (top) which I put on an Uncle Seiko (now Uncle Straps) rubber. So comfortable


I must say, as a new member of the club I find the strap fairly uncomfortable. The rubber is much stiffer than I expected. Which strap did you go with from Uncle Straps?


----------



## Jomarr (Apr 27, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ferretnose (Jun 30, 2020)

PhishWatcher said:


> I must say, as a new member of the club I find the strap fairly uncomfortable. The rubber is much stiffer than I expected. Which strap did you go with from Uncle Straps?


Went with the GL831 oxidized, currently on sale at US for $29. Nice and flexible, and the subdued finish continues the stealth theme. Of course this also required the Jaysandkays adapters, found on Ebay for $15+shipping and tax. Winds up a bit heavier than stock, but well worth it in terms of wearability.


----------



## Injector (6 mo ago)

PhishWatcher said:


> I must say, as a new member of the club I find the strap fairly uncomfortable. The rubber is much stiffer than I expected. Which strap did you go with from Uncle Straps?


I find the watch to be very uncomfortable. So much so that I never wear it. Within minutes of putting it on my wrist feels a bit sore and I can't wait to rip the watch off. The stupid 'wings' dig into my wrist bone.


----------



## Jomarr (Apr 27, 2018)

Ferretnose said:


> View attachment 17071650
> 
> GWG-2000s, only two on the original straps.


Nice mudmaster collection 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ferretnose (Jun 30, 2020)

Injector said:


> I find the watch to be very uncomfortable. So much so that I never wear it. Within minutes of putting it on my wrist feels a bit sore and I can't wait to rip the watch off. The stupid 'wings' dig into my wrist bone.


Can see this happening, especially if you have a broad, flat wrist. At least the "wings" on the 2K have more "give," more flexibility compared to the 1K. While I'm tempted to suggest the Jaysandkays adapters, which allow for the use of NATOs and other straps, the adapter ends also extend below the plane of the caseback. The ends are farther apart than the stock pieces but inflexible. Also possibly more expensive to get in the UK. I do wish Casio would upgrade the resin bands, especially on more expensive pieces like the GWG muddies. Good luck.


----------



## Injector (6 mo ago)

Ferretnose said:


> Can see this happening, especially if you have a broad, flat wrist. At least the "wings" on the 2K have more "give," more flexibility compared to the 1K. While I'm tempted to suggest the Jaysandkays adapters, which allow for the use of NATOs and other straps, the adapter ends also extend below the plane of the caseback. The ends are farther apart than the stock pieces but inflexible. Also possibly more expensive to get in the UK. I do wish Casio would upgrade the resin bands, especially on more expensive pieces like the GWG muddies. Good luck.


I had the GWG-100 previously and that was comfortable to wear for hours. No issues whatsoever. It had wings and a resin strap but crucially different dimensions.


----------



## evhjr80 (5 mo ago)

StephenWatch said:


> Apart from the CF core, is there any functionality difference between my GWG1000, and the new GWG2000?


zilch! i was a little confused with the release of this one. looks good though


----------



## danielsallfix (Nov 25, 2017)

New addition, gwg2040.


----------



## danielsallfix (Nov 25, 2017)




----------



## Bierkameel (Aug 11, 2008)

Switched from the analog Froggie to the Mudmaster because of auto EL.

I hate the analog Froggie because it is the most useless G-shock ever but it wears great. I also have wide flat wrists and the Mudmaster is not really comfortable but I love the functions.


----------



## cvdl (Feb 4, 2019)

This fake maharashi roflmao


----------



## danielsallfix (Nov 25, 2017)




----------



## TTV (Jul 13, 2021)

Some Snowmaster work today 🥵


----------



## Jomarr (Apr 27, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## danielsallfix (Nov 25, 2017)




----------



## Odourless (Sep 19, 2021)

Jomarr said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very stunning and eye-catching 🔥🔥🔥 Hopefully I got a chance to grab this one. 

But I just wonder why Casio use steel material instead of resin, because in the end they paint that steel, and there is no much difference between painted resin and painted steel (in terms of looks).


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

My first GWG-2000 (1A5) arrived today. I like it!! 

Here are some initial impressions on differences from the GWG-1000 in case it's helpful to anyone. Things you won't necessarily see in specs. The GWG-2000:


is somewhat "shinier" than the 1000, due to the SS bezel and various parts of the dial
its crystal is not as deep below the bezel as on the 1000 (maybe a 1-2mm diff) - will it increase likelihood of damage?
the city code ring is under the crystal, unlike on the 1000
the "claw" bezel pieces are made from...(carbon or steel??) MUCH more expensive than the 1-piece bezel of the 1000
the colored "ring" to notify you that the crown is unlocked (that the 1000 has) is gone
on the wrist the 2000 is noticeably not as tall as the 1000; its dial also appears to be slightly smaller than the 1000's
crown on the 2000 feels like steel (unlike the plastic crown on the 1000)
the bezel is steel - again, more expensive to replace if needed than the plastic one on the 1000
visually the 2000 does not appear quite as "beasty" as the 1000 (whether good or bad depends on you)

To me the 2000 is a slightlier "dressed up" version of the Mudmaster compared to the 1000. The 1000 looks like a wolf. The 2000 maybe is a wolf dressed in coyote clothing??  These changes are not necessarily the best in terms of hard use for the watch and replaceable parts, but it does LOOK fantastic. And I STILL love my 1000, so both of those that I have are not going anywhere. (speaking of replaceable parts - @WES51 if you're reading this, you said on another thread that you have enough parts for your 1000 to last until the apocalypse!  Gave me a good laugh and you know why?? I'm right there with you! I have a bag full of parts AND straps!)

IMO: if you are truly going to give a Mudmaster very HARD use, then stick with the 1000. It should withstand it better w/out scratches, and if it doesn't the bezel is cheap to replace. I've no doubt that the 2000 can withstand hard use, but more expensive to replace parts if desired. If on the other hand your Mudmaster won't see hard use, then pick whichever one you like better betw the 1000 and 2000. Or get both. 

I particularly dig the "marbled" appearance of the 12:00 and 6:00 "claw" bezel pieces on the 2000. Does anyone know what these are made of? Are they steel or carbon? They sort of feel like carbon but I'm not sure... Maybe the "forged carbon" written on the strap refers to these??

Anyhow, I REALLY dig this "desert sand" colored GWG!!! I made a good choice, for me. This is one of my fav color schemes that Casio has done. I had been looking at the 40th anniv GWG-2000, but considering the price diff between these two, I could not allow myself to spring for the anniv version. This one has hints of yellow, and shades of gold and/or bronze on the dial, as well as the more beige or sand color of the bezel writing and strap.

This 2000 feels extremely comfortable on the wrist, while at times the straps on my 1000s have felt somewhat stiff. I also dig the non-metal strap keeper on the 2000.

One note on the strap: just as on the 1000, the strap is not particularly long. I only have 3-4 holes left on the strap when wearing both the 2000 or 1000. (7.75" wrist) If you have about an 8 1/2 inch wrist or so, you might be on the very last strap hole..)

Here are a couple pics, more to come down the line.


----------



## ven (Sep 7, 2019)




----------



## ven (Sep 7, 2019)

Time4Playnow said:


> My first GWG-2000 (1A5) arrived today. I like it!!
> 
> Here are some initial impressions on differences from the GWG-1000 in case it's helpful to anyone. Things you won't necessarily see in specs. The GWG-2000:
> 
> ...


Congrats, the bezel is “forged carbon “ so a form of procedure it goes through. Each and every 2k has a bespoke pattern. No 2 are alike! 
wear in good health👍🏻


----------



## ironcastle (Dec 20, 2013)

GWG-2000 twins. 
Getting a feeling a third brother would do these two good.


----------



## danielsallfix (Nov 25, 2017)

Last photos of 2040 in my hands, on its way to new owner tomorrow. Will stick to my 1000's for now.


----------



## Injector (6 mo ago)

danielsallfix said:


> Last photos of 2040 in my hands, on its way to new owner tomorrow. Will stick to my 1000's for now.
> View attachment 17110359
> View attachment 17110360


What didn't you like about the 2000 series, or was it just that particular model?


----------



## danielsallfix (Nov 25, 2017)

Injector said:


> What didn't you like about the 2000 series, or was it just that particular model?


Love the colour and afterglow effects but I felt that the 2000 didn't have the same presence on the wrist as my 2 1000's, wlp and 1a3 that are staying.
And i could use the money for the new poison Frog 🐸


----------



## Fedev (Feb 22, 2021)

@danielsallfix GWG-2040 stays in this thread, but now on my wrist 😊 Glad to join the club!


----------



## TTV (Jul 13, 2021)

Fedev said:


> @danielsallfix GWG-2040 stays in this thread, but now on my wrist 😊 Glad to join the club!
> View attachment 17119367


Nice 😍👍 Once it has rotated the wrist rounds in Sweden, please ship it then to me 😉


----------



## Fedev (Feb 22, 2021)




----------



## danielsallfix (Nov 25, 2017)

Back to 3 x 1000.


----------



## GrouchoM (Jul 11, 2013)

danielsallfix said:


> Back to 3 x 1000.
> View attachment 17150434


The middle one needs to sync

Typos courtesy of Samsung Auto-Incorrect


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

My first ( in 2015 ) and still so cool… the timeless GWG 1000-1a9jf 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------

